# CVI - CVI Energy Corporation



## tarnor (14 December 2006)

Thought I'd start a thread for CVI.. I'm sure some fundies will fill in some info eventually.. but looks fanastic.. stock is very tight even after the recent gains. Expecting more tommorow if today was anything to go by - few decent cappers but didn't flush out many sellers and buyers were willing...

Disc: hold


----------



## exberliner1 (16 December 2006)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

If you want to know what CVI does here is a post I placed over on HC in September 2006....the info is a little old now but a lot ofthe projects are now starting to show some good results / feedback.

I hold oppies from 1.4c

The stock is also quoted in Frankfurt and New York - in NY on Fridat it closed at US$0.13 = AU$0.165 - 10% above the ASX close.

Message Reads.....

Subject uranium...beryllium...oil for 5.5c  
Stock Code CVI - CITYVIEW CORPORATION LIMITED 
Posted 13/09/06 00:38 
Posted by exberliner1 
IP 220.235.xxx.xxx 
Hotcopper Radio CVI on BoardRoom Radio 
Post #1249676 - 266 reads  
Start of thread 


I have spent a number of hours this evening doing some research into CVI which I present below. I have tried not to take a technical or sensationalist viewpoint but to find all the relevant facts place them in a collection of points and then with a conclusion give a fair value per share for both the existing and diluted share structure:

1) When valuing CVI it is important to bear in mind a major point. Cityview is not a pureplay mining company like, say, THX or CQT. CVI describes itself as an investment company. It's purpose is to take a number of stakes in major prospects as a junior partner and to benefit from any big finds or value that is uncovered. As a result CVI is able to position its portfolio to benefit from much more potential upside than a simple explorer or standard mining exploration firm. It is important to bear this in mind when looking at CVI's cashflow statistics and investments. As it is investments that comprise the asset base of the company.

2) CVI holds a 30% interest in the Longonjo Uranium and Ucua Beryllium project with Petro African holding the other 70%. The 30% interest in this project has been valued at AU$8mn by an independent consultant, This from ASX ann. dated 11th July.

3) Petro African and CVI are now in the process of making a joint application for an onshore oil field in the Kwanza basin of Angola. This is from an area that is seeing very strong interest from international oil firms who are well aware of the geological propensity of the Kwanza basin to be rich in minerals and hydrocarbon deposits. You should bear in mind that Kwanza basin is already producing 1.5mn barrels of oil per day with majors such as Exxon already there.

4) CVI holds 8.3% of Quest - a middle eastern entity with a portfolio of reserves and prospects in the arabian region. The entire portfolio has been valued by Morsion Menon Dubai Chartered Accountants to be worth Euro 45mn. Thus the 8.3% that CVI owns is currently worth AU$ 6.3mn. It is important to note that Quest will assist CVI through its contacts in the region in finding and benefiting from new investment projects in the region.

5) CVI holds a 2.5% interest in the Simengarris oil field which is being drilled by the partner firm PT MedcoEnergi and Pertamina the Indonesian State Oil Company. This interest had a value of AU$3.4mn which CVI has written down to zero in it's last set of accounts. The drilling here has fallen behind schedule and not produced the expected results. However it is important to note that the drilling off deep wells is still actively ongoing. Following the write down however this prospect is in the CVI mix for free having been financially completely written off. So, any hint of a positive result here will result in an extraordinary increase in assets for CVI. The directors of CVI still have faith in a positive outcome of this project.

6) Following the investment in the Longonjo uranium prospect with petro African CVI holds AU$1.72mn in cash - the consideration for Longonjo was 20mn shares in CVI plus USD 500,000 for a share of past work already carried out on the project. It is important to note that the 20mn shares will be held in escrow until 20th July 2007.

7) Out of the 181mn shares currently in issue 97mn are held by long term major investors. See here http://www.cityviewcorp.com/financialsframe.html 
The 20mn in escrow is included in the 97mn figure.

8) The company has 80.6mn options in issue these mature March 31st 2007 and have a strike price of 8c. Full conversion of the options will therefore produce AU$6.45mn for the company in March of next year.

9) The following 3 announcements from CVI pertain to the Konang-3 well currently being drilled by MecoEnergi and Pertamina in Indonesia. It gives us an idea of how the drilling is progressing. CVI has a 2.65% interest in this well and is completely free carried so will have to contribute nothing to any future costs while benefitting from any reserves identified and recovered. Drilling progress is as follows:

COMPANY RELEASE August 14, 2006
KONANG-3, SPUD IN
CityView Corporation Limited (“CityView”) is pleased to announce that it has been advised by the operator MedcoEnergi that the Konang-3 well spudded on August 8, 2006. The Konang-3 well has a target depth of 4,920 feet with the Kujung formation as the target area. CityView is free carried through the drilling of Konang-3.


COMPANY RELEASE August 29, 2006
DRILL RESULTS, AUGUST 29 2006 
CityView has been advised by Medco Energi that the drilling of Konang-3 well has reached a depth of 2,212 feet. The target depth is 4,920 feet. CityView is free earned through the drilling of Konang-3. 

Konang-3 is being drilled in the Madura Block on Madura Island near the city of Surabaya where there is a ready market for oil and gas. The Block covers an area of 674,100 acres. A number of large fields have been discovered in the vicinity and it is these same producing trends which are being examined on Madura.


COMPANY RELEASE September 11, 2006
DRILL RESULTS, SEPTEMBER 11 2006 
CityView has been advised by Medco Energi that the drilling of Konang-3 well has reached a depth of 2776 feet. The target depth is 4,920 feet. CityView is free carried through the drilling of Konang-3. 
Konang-3 is being drilled in the Madura Block on Madura Island near the city of Surabaya where there is a ready market for oil and gas. The Block covers an area of 674,100 acres. A number of large fields have been discovered in the vicinity and it is these same producing trends which are being examined at Madura.

10) For information on MedcoEnergi the main drilling partner in the Asian investments go here:
http://www.medcoenergi.com/contract.php

Bearing in mind the above points it is now possible to come to some sort of valuation for CVI at the moment. To do this it is necessary to produce 2 sets of figures, one set for today and a second set for the diluted situation next March. It is important to bear in mind though that the figures for March do not take into account anylikely increase in the valuations of the various projects the company has underway between now and then.

So a valuation undiluted based on current figures is:

Longonjo Uranium JV AU$8mn
Quest Middle East AU$6.3mn
Cash in bank AU$1.7mn

Total: AU$16mn

Number of shares 181mn

This equates to 8.8c per share on pure asset based value and takes no account of potential value increases in the Beryllium, Uranium and Oil prospects as these projects move forward.

Following March the the 80.6mn options convert which will produce AU$6.45mn for the company - so if you want to value it on a diluted basis then it is only reasonable to add in the option conversion fees.

Thus we get:

Longonjo Uranium JV AU$8mn
Quest Middle East AU$6.3mn
Cash in bank AU$1.7mn
Options conversion AU$6.45mn

Total: AU$22.45mn

Shares in issue after options conversion now 261mn and this equates to 8.6c per diluted share.

Although the diluted figure is a bit meaningless because I would expect some substantial value increases in these assets over the next 6 months.

So, the heads are 5.5c and the options are 1.8c - do you see what I see? A company that is undervalued with some good looking prospects and very cheap options. Thes heads being only 2.5c away from the option strike price.

CVI also has a quote in the USA.....so that means the Americans can be busy trading this stock while we sleep.

I think CVI has limited downside because it is so cheap while the upside is huge. If you want to play safe buy the options they are only 1.8c and have the potential for gains in the hundreds of percent at these levels.

All the information above has been taken from publicly available sources - I have simply drawn it all together into one post so we all have a point of reference.

CVI represents tremendous value imo - a small company with the capability to work with the majors as a junior partner.

I would be interested in any sensible viewpoints on the information I have uncovered and presented here.

And please make it sensible - it has taken me 4 hours to compile this lot and is now after midnight here in NSW.

EB

 Message end....


It's the oppies I like - strike price is 8c so each 1c move on the heads adds the same or more to the oppies - gives you 2X leverage atm....

And we all know it's the leverage that maximises the profits.

EB


----------



## skiper (2 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Break out alert on CVI, good volumes breaking through previous resistance, a close above .086 should see buyers flocking and a run to 20c, seems very undervalued at existing prices, well done to existing holders and buyers


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Break out alert on CVI, good volumes breaking through previous resistance, a close above .086 should see buyers flocking and a run to 20c, seems very undervalued at existing prices, well done to existing holders and buyers




Lol.... CVI  s.p. has a lot of ups and downs.For those interested I dug up some information on the Matanda block in the Douala Basin , shallow offshore Cameroon.Since the CEO had this to say about CVI medium to long term prospects...



> Outlook Going Forward
> 
> Our projects in Angola and Cameroon are company makers, capable of transforming CityView into a significant oil & gas producer in the medium to long term. Our primary focus is on generating a cashflow positive operation as quickly as possible and the best opportunity to achieve this is in the Cameroon at Matanda. More will be announced on this shortly.
> As CEO of CityView, I look forward to experiencing with you the next phase of growth in the company’s history, which I’m sure will be both an exciting and a financially rewarding one.
> ...




I discovered that Turnberry Resources (the block holder) had a lease which was to expire in January this year.They have been sitting on the lease for a while and it must have been reinstated.



> PRESENTATION OF THE MATANDA BLOCK
> 
> The Matanda block (1187 km²) is situated in the northern part of the Douala/Kribi-Campo
> basin covering the northern half of the Wouri estuary and surrounding onshore areas. The
> ...




Here we have reserve estimates from previous exploration of the North Matanda wells.*note this information was authored this year by Marie MPONO AHOUAMA on the 05/04/2007.* 



> The block contains the proven North Matanda gas-condensate field, in the upper
> Cretaceous Logbaba formation. Five wells have been drilled on the block with varying
> results namely :
> · Missellelé 1 : 1975 ; Dry and abandoned
> ...




So there we go, a known reserve.Please note that CVI is mainly an investor in oil/gas plays.If anyone wants to comment I would be happy to discuss CVI ,whether the markets are crashing or not.


----------



## skiper (2 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

wysiwhg, the management team seem to be achievers in there own right. Extract from CEO's Progress Report below for those that have not read it;

Management
None of CityView’s plans can be achieved without having the right team in place. The recent organisational changes have been put in place to ensure CityView moves from an explorer to a profitable energy producer as quickly and efficiently as possible.
Conrad Maher is a well seasoned player in the oil and gas industry. He has extensive experience in Production Geology, Exploration Geology and Petroleum Engineer which will be invaluable in the proposed Angolan and Cameroon oil production programme.
Paul de Chazal is an international Lawyer fluent in the key languages of Angola and Cameroon (Portuguese and French) and will help protect CityView’s interest there.
Nik Hoexter is skilled at project evaluation and international business relationships, having been a senior member of BP’s HQ policy “think tank”.
Peter Smith was Westpac’s Senior Manager Asian Banking & Oil & Gas and has excellent Government relationships.
Paul Williams has project experience in Mauritania and runs the financial and Company secretarial administration of CityView.
John Jacoby has spent years working in remote locations and hands-on project management is overseeing the site operations in Angola.

And the company seems very confident as can be seen by the bottom quote from the CEO's Report:

Our projects in Angola and Cameroon are company makers, capable of transforming CityView into a significant oil & gas producer in the medium to long term. Our primary focus is on generating a cashflow positive operation as quickly as possible and the best opportunity to achieve this is in the Cameroon at Matanda. More will be announced on this shortly.
As CEO of CityView, I look forward to experiencing with you the next phase of growth in the company’s history, which I’m sure will be both an exciting and a financially rewarding one.

Be interesting i reckon to get a chartists' opinion on todays move.
Hope the next announcements not far away, could be interesting times ahead.


----------



## drasicjazz (2 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

bee it that i m new at all this charting 
i must say that the combination of the high volume 
and the crossing of the 0 macd line is a good sign

but

there was a clear bounce off the 3 months downtrend line @ 8.3s
and the close was a selloff 
i realy should break that line for me to get me buying in
but saying that i does looks good 
good luck to the holders
cheers drasic


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Skiper   CVI are looking at 20 % of QEML and that confirmation alone will be an excellent move.These people that are being employed presently have the credentials and are capable of better positions than with a junior like CVI so there must be a bit of back slapping going on hey.They have contacts in the right places i.m.o.

On the present share price ...well like I said it is up and down and hard to predict if you want to go for a short term.Midwestern unloaded down to 5.5 c. but it has attracted interest again as your first post pointed out.

The big players are pulling big barrels offshore Angola in the Kwanza Basin so the play onshore has a chance tof course oil `plays` are never a certainty till the hydrocarbons are venting so it is a wait and see for me.

Good to share your enthusiasm.ciao.


----------



## skiper (3 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

A little bit of interest this morning i see, up a lazy 32% and smashed through 10c to 10.5c from a .79 close yesterday on 15 million, already 17million traded in first 1/2 hour today, hope you're on for the ride.


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> A little bit of interest this morning i see, up a lazy 32% and smashed through 10c to 10.5c from a .79 close yesterday on 15 million, already 17million traded in first 1/2 hour today, hope you're on for the ride.




Yeah skiper 10.5c hit was a surprise.More volume in the last two days than an AC/DC concert.I missed the June entry and went in at the top before the Midwestern selloff.Made a better entry last month though and am happy as a sandboy.Here is a chart  that shows the downtrend is obvious but the turn may have happened.I will wait and see.Much interest in the last six weeks.


----------



## skiper (3 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Over 48 million traded today, all looks good to power on next week, last 2 days sp has risen more than 20%, everything being equal in the states, big week ahead IMO.:bigun2: Lets power through these sellers.


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I'm trying to get my head around CVI's interest in the Cameroon Oilfields. 

Its great to see that they have *proven *oil resources. Can anyone give me CVI's cut of the 60 million proven barrels? 

I like that CVI have stated that this is a probable 120MMBBLs, and could well be a possible 300MMBBLS:bowdown:

Also, does anyone know when Kwanza permits are due to be issued?


----------



## 123enen (11 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Pommiegranite said:


> Can anyone give me CVI's cut of the 60 million proven barrels?




Currently hold 20% and will soon negotiate for an additional 20%.  
Not sure when Angola permits will be granted.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Conrad Maher is presently compiling a feasibility report on the project,so when that assessment comes out then all interested will then know.


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Much appreciated guys,

It was this statement confused me a little:

_"CityView has acquired the right to take up a 28.5% share of Turnberry Resources Inc, being a net 20% interest in Cameroon’s North Matanda PH72 oilfield"_

I wasn't sure if it meant 28.5% of a 20% interest.

It's great to have an oil explorer with a sizeable proven resource. I just don't get why this company seems to be so undervalued on this project alone. 

So we're talking a proven resource for the Cameroon project worth $840 million US but possibly $8.4 billion, at a Market Cap of $22 million US.

Well given that it's an oil play, and we all know what's happening to oil demand/supply over the coming years, *is this stock the most ridiculously undervalued stock out there...and if so any guesses as to why? *(Possibly because its Africa?)

Does anyone have any estimates on the capex for Cameroon, and a production timeline?


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Partly in answer to my own questions, I have just found this on Petroleumnews.net:

*CityView eyes African condensate*




Friday, 10 August 2007

*RESOURCES junior CityView has begun a feasibility study on fast-tracking the development of the North Matanda condensate project in Cameroon, West Africa. *

"CityView is keen to complete the feasibility study to quantify the technical and commercial aspects of North Matanda," chief executive Mark Smyth said. 

The 1187 square kilometre Matanda block is in the northern part of Cameroon's Douala/Kribi-Campo basin covering the northern half of the Wouri estuary and surrounding onshore areas. 

The block is partly onshore and partly shallow offshore. 

Condensate was discovered in two wells drilled to 3000m in the permit by Gulf Oil USA during the 1980s. 

But Gulf was looking for a giant oilfield similar to that found in the Niger delta and relinquished the permit. 

Based on the wells, seismic and testing, Gulf assessed the field as having 1P reserves 60 million barrels of condensate and a 3P upside of 300MMbbl, Smyth said.

"Condensate prices from this region historically trade at a premium of US$3 to the price of Brent crude oil," he said. 

"West African condensate prices currently exceed US$75 per barrel.

"This project has the potential to be extremely profitable for all of the joint venture partners and we intend to bring it to fruition as quickly as possible. 

"The first critical hurdle is to complete a feasibility study on the project."

Smyth said Conrad Maher, the recently appointed Chairman of the Advisory Board, was in Paris with a team of experts to start the review and gather the Gulf Oil USA data as the first stage of the feasibility study. 

The scope of the feasibility study will include certifying gas and condensate reserves; designing plant and infrastructure; estimating capital and operating cost; financial modelling; tackling government approval processes; negotiating off-take agreements for gas and condensate; deciding on financing strategy; and early award of the engineering package to a contractor.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Sheeesh pommie.....CVI sentiment overcome the general market drop last Friday and powers onI shut myself out on Friday `cause of the 200+ point drop on our market and what do ya know.`Soon as you throw the higher they go`.Good on ya .:


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Wysiwyg said:


> Sheeesh pommie.....CVI sentiment overcome the general market drop last Friday and powers onI shut myself out on Friday `cause of the 200+ point drop on our market and what do ya know.`Soon as you throw the higher they go`.Good on ya .:




Looking very good indeed at the moment. Although, I don't like the breakaway gap left behind. Anyone's thoughts on whether this will have to be filled?


----------



## daggs (14 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Anyone got any ideas why the SP took a dive following, what looks to me like, a fairly good announcement.
Mabey investors were hoping for something better?


----------



## skiper (15 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Well pommie, the gap is filled and Daggs, merely profit takers, this is going to go off IMO, a lot of people are talking 50c short term, so time will tell


----------



## Pommiegranite (16 August 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Well pommie, the gap is filled and Daggs, merely profit takers, this is going to go off IMO, a lot of people are talking 50c short term, so time will tell




Yep..gap filled...great news. Was fantastic to see CVI heading in the right direction against the negative market.

Did you notice some massive buy orders pulled yesterday? I wonder what that means?

Also, I hope these people you are referring to who are talking about 50c are not from Hotcopper and are brokers instead.

Its really difficult to put a price taget on spec stocks as they move so much on market sentiment. However CVI is the strongest spec I hold/have held.

1. Low Market Cap to High PROVEN resource ration ($26 million MC for $4billion of proven oil)

2. Great cash position

3. Very low capex 

4. Are putting a very stong priority of getting this oil to the market asap.

5. The best is yet to come, as they expect the 60 million barrels as drilled by Gulf, to end up being possbily 300 million barrels

6. More licenses being granted in Angola. Wikipeida 'Angola' and you will see that it is a leading African economy, stabel government, with pletiful resources.


----------



## dj_420 (12 September 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

just wondering has anyone been able to find out exactly how much of thes oil is CVI percentage?

if it is 20% id say this company is very undervalued


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Well pommie, the gap is filled and Daggs, merely profit takers, this is going to go off IMO, a lot of people are talking 50c short term, so time will tell




Can you give a source for your information?

A lot of people? who?

50 cents would be nice, but come on!


----------



## krisbarry (24 September 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Announcement just out

*SIGNIFICANT COPPER MINERALISATION CONFIRMED AT CATABOLA*

CityView Corporation Limited (CityView) has confirmed that heavy mineralised
copper zones exist within the Longonjo Metals Project in Angola.

These assay results, drawn from selective channel sampling of all of the old
exploration adits at the Catabola prospect, will be targeted during the current
drilling program.

CityView conducted channel sampling of 4 adits, representing approximately 
230m of continuous sampling.

The assay results were very encouraging, with the best results coming from 
adit 2 which cross-cuts the entire mineralised zone at Catabola (see Table 1 
for grades and Figure 3 for location of samples within adit 2).

Sampling revealed an average of 84m at 0.81% copper in adit 2 within which
exists a richer zone of 48.2m at 1.21% copper with a peak of 4m at 4.7% 
copper in one of the breccia zones.

CityView’s consulting geologist, Mr David Furlong said “These obviously are
seriously good widths at these grades. The previous surface soil sampling 
results together with the results from our Phase 1 program are beginning to 
build a picture suggesting that the mineralisation sits within a corridor about 
1km wide


----------



## Pommiegranite (24 September 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Stop_the_clock said:


> Announcement just out
> 
> *SIGNIFICANT COPPER MINERALISATION CONFIRMED AT CATABOLA*
> 
> ...




Are these grades any good? 

*Sampling revealed an average of 84m at 0.81% copper in adit 2 within which
exists a richer zone of 48.2m at 1.21% copper with a peak of 4m at 4.7% 
copper in one of the breccia zones.*


----------



## krisbarry (24 September 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Not as good as CDU's but well on their way.  Market depth has increased this morning and looking foward to a pretty spectacular open.

CVI has some nice resources...Oil/Gas/Uranium/Gold/Copper/Precious Metals


----------



## skiper (1 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Stop_the_clock said:


> Not as good as CDU's but well on their way.  Market depth has increased this morning and looking foward to a pretty spectacular open.
> 
> CVI has some nice resources...Oil/Gas/Uranium/Gold/Copper/Precious Metals




I think tomorrows open will be just like today, this is what they call  BLUE SKY

To free carry or not to free carry is the question!!

Stop the clock, 40-50c may have been downramping, time will tell, hopefully, not long before the brokers jump on board, and everyone who already isn't, smashed through big resistance of 16c today, has stopped there 3 times in as many years from memory:jump:


----------



## kromey (3 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Great news just out           http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071003/pdf/00765899.pdf          Doubled their interest in Cameroon oil.


----------



## gfresh (3 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

SP didn't react however to the ann, I thought it would. Bit disappointing.. Let's hope it picks up tomorrow...


----------



## skiper (3 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Nice consolidation going on currently, it won't take much for it to keep going, a further update or some reasonable money/volume again,  won't be too far away.

Not unreasnable for a stock of this quality in its infancy:alcohol:.


----------



## skiper (5 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*


I'm hearing from somebody who( when they called it last week it happened this week as stated- that is 2 announcements) is saying that next week we should go past 25c with the best news yet to be announced and loaded up today after selling earlier in the week. 

Be interesting to see whether it comes into fruition, I don't want to be seen as ramping because i posted i purchased heaps when they were below 8c, so don't need to IMO, just saying it how it is for those that are sitting on the fence, good time to get in due to some big buying this week at market.

Obviously there are going to be less shares traded as time goes by, more investors :bananasmi higher highs and higher lows with the top 20 holding most:kiffer:


----------



## skiper (11 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

For those following the action, closed on its all time high today, major breakout looks set to occur tomorrow or next week, where this stops is anyones guess, how longs a bit of string.

Would not be surprised if an announcement is released shortly with real substance which may push this similiar to others of recent times, nice for this to come while its travelling into Bluesky territory, got in under 8c when i first posted on this thread and topped up this week at 17 and 17.5c I'm feeling so good about it.

Those that have been watching very carefully will know what I mean


----------



## skiper (12 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

20c nearly taken out and then we're off and the real competition begins, don't get left standing in the buy line, i bet a lot of people are watching this unfold this morning


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Skiper, please do not post any price targets or expectations without some analysis. Further posts with sp projections without attempted analysis will be deleted without notice. A mate telling you it's going somewhere is NOT analysis. Cheers, kennas


----------



## gfresh (12 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

here we go.. 

Breakout with strong volume shown today.. intraday for last 5 days attached shows clear movement upwards.


----------



## skiper (18 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

cvi keeps going from strength to strength.............,

its not often a co releases options and they are already in the money...............



and to those that continue to watch


----------



## skiper (23 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Valuation for CVI BY T4P on that other forum - Hope this helps those still watching

The value here is literally a million dollar question for many of us...

Or multi-million for some.

I have suggested people study the NDO equation...this was not a throw-away line, but a well equated comparison at so many levels.

NDO is currently enjoying a $300m+ market cap...interestingly, this is still not much better than what they were on some 12 months ago. They are drilling now and will soon be in production, but as is the nature of such genuine projects, "value" is bought forward in terms of market cap some 12 months or more, in order to help the viability of things, reduce dilution in subsequent equity raisings, improve the attraction for funds and larger investors, insto's etc...to bolster a support base…and ultimately, to ensure project success.

Higher prices…a premium to “fair value” as it were…in may ways is a sort of insurance policy for all those who are in to make it happen.

Sadly however, once this initial forward value is built in to a level commensurate with projected ideals, the stock often sits and stagnates sideways until the next significant set of circumstances kicks in. We have seen NDO trade sideways for about a year now…manipulated all the way by those with the means to do so…but this will soon change.

NDO has based their value model on extracting cash-flow from an existing unloved project, now extremely viable due to the shifting oil equation, in order to fund a wider more diverse growth strategy (in NDO’s case, this is focused on the Philippines). As part of this strategy, they have effectively wined and dined those that matter at many levels, government, corporate, business…to set up the next phase of the development expansion and in the process, facilitate a network supportive of significant value add to their first mover status.

In short, NDO has punched way beyond their weight. They have been able to do so only because of the calibre of their management and in-house expertise…and of course, the significance of their assets.

CVI is in many ways a mirror image of NDO, except they are based in the more attractive “low fruit” Angolan/Cameroon oil/gas theatre.

Cameroon to CVI is the equivalent of Galoc to NDO. It will ultimately provide cash-flow to fund an expanded and much bigger presence in the region...and a much wider business model…a scenario representative of their relative first-mover status.

Like NDO, CVI too are punching way beyond their weight...the common denominator being the calibre of people on board!

In CVI's case however, Cameroon is likely to be 5 times more valuable to them than NDO's Galoc...and CVI's Angolan/Niger Delta ground will be, in my opinion, significantly more attractive in terms of premium to the share price and possible bang for your buck than NDO's blocks SC54 and SC58, or even Linapacan A and B.

All these projects are highly attractive by the way…but CVI’s middle east incentive will see far higher premiums ensue in my view. I also do not see the same sort of external influence impacting CVI’s Smythe and crew that NDO’s Whitby and co have had to deal with/

When all is said and done, the overall upside for CVI in my view is about 5-8 times that of NDO...all things being equal of course! This is perhaps a big statement, but as I see it, equal luck applied to both Companies, given their obvious in-house capacities and particular ground positions, should eventually see such a balance eventuate.

CVI's oil production from Cameroon alone, assuming current plans are implemented, would see them producing some 1.6mmbls (net) per year at peak production levels (about year 4). This compares to a peak of some 1.2mmbls net to NDO when Galoc hits planned peaks.

Importantly, Cameroon reserves are about 5 times that of NDO’s Galoc, meaning the likelihood of a larger development programme (stage 2?) and eventual increase in production…or simply longevity of production are than much greater.

Cameroon also has significant gas potential however...and unlike NDO's Galoc, can actually be economically piped just 13km or so to the Quest sponsored gas fired power station. Stated production capacities equate to an additional 300k barrels oil equivalent per year (net) to CVI, bringing peak production to almost 2m barrels per year oil equivalent in year 4!

These are not exactly small numbers…and whilst most small caps looking at such numbers might attract healthy scepticism, the quality of people involved here, at the very least, commands a second glance.

We have not even looked at Angola yet…not the Niger Delta…or any other left of field developments that tend to happen when you are as well networked in this part of the world as CVI appear to be.

Shall we even bother to discuss Catabola? This looks to me like a very high quality, very serious proposition…and one which could surprise to the upside significantly. For BHP to have even suggested in passing they are “watching”…is indication enough that at least a few in the know view that a significant mineralising event has taken place.

One decent intersection here…and results to date support such a prognosis…and we could see the current market cap barely reflective of this asset all by itself…let alone all else that is going on.

Clearly, CVI’s focus however, is and will be oil and gas…so we can look forward to an eventual spin-off of their metals assets at a later date…not until some form of “value” can be assessed I would suspect however.

My view is CVI will eventually see an expanded register of some 500m shares…but at that time will be fully funded to first production at Cameroon, have extensive seismic and perhaps maiden drilling campaigns underway at both the Angolan and Niger Delta ground positions…assuming they get both? 

At $6, we would be looking at a $3b company…with development success at Cameroon and potential dividend payments underway, and exploration/development success at either their Niger Delta or Angola ground, or both…and with a decent discovery and spin-off completed at Longongo and/or Ucua, a net return to shareholders of some $6 within say 4 years is not out of the question.

In the meantime, we are witnessing the transition of the company from basket case to real chance…and with it the associated corporate positioning/manoeuvring typical of such scenarios…including the much maligned musing of some of us little old shareholders.

Get in early…build up a safety profit margin, or even sell down to a free-carried position if you so choose…but try to exercise some level of intellect in your day to day behaviour here that does not see you give away a good position to those who will use every dirty trick in the book to get you to do so.

I have a reasonable position in this now…and whilst I feel the share price has a considerable way to go, I will likely still sell a small number at each of the round number levels ahead from 40c up…50c…60c…and so on, but only in small numbers on the appropriate days, until I have reached an eventual number I am happy to run with indefinitely. This is both prudent and sensible in my view…and something I urge all people to consider with all stocks they hold.

Being prudent does not always mean to sell however…sometimes it means to hold, or not trade…or indeed by. Again, we need to excise intelligence at a fundamental level when making such decisions.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Wysiwyg said:


> Sheeesh pommie.....CVI sentiment overcome the general market drop last Friday and powers on.*I shut myself out on Friday `cause of the 200+ point drop on our market *and what do ya know.`Soon as you throw the higher they go`.Good on ya .





I must admit how quietly disappointed i am about missing another multibagger after a .065c entry and .098c exit.Todays price 30c. Never in my wildest dreams do the shares i hold multibag.This share market experience sure is strange.


----------



## skiper (23 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Wysiwyg said:


> I must admit how quietly disappointed i am about missing another multibagger after a .065c entry and .098c exit.Todays price 30c. Never in my wildest dreams do the shares i hold multibag.This share market experience sure is strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wysiwyg, it almost feels as it was back when we started posting, just me and you lol..  

Sounds like a few others may have sold a little short also, or may have stuck them in the bottom draw(always a little dangerous with a stock like this IMO) Get onto Peter McNeils (THE OPTIONS)if you want a multibag

Be interesting where this will end up with listing in Dubai but a formality, options coming out shortly, well in the money already, and, most of all, the momentum just keeps building getting bigger and bigger by the day, unlike a few other penny dreadfuls like rmi, etc, etc.


----------



## michael_selway (23 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Wysiwyg said:


> I must admit how quietly disappointed i am about missing another multibagger after a .065c entry and .098c exit.Todays price 30c. Never in my wildest dreams do the shares i hold multibag.This share market experience sure is strange.




Hi any reason why thsi stock has moved up so much recently?

thx

MS

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2006 -- -- -- 
EPS -5.0 -- -- -- 
DPS 0.0 -- -- -- *


----------



## skiper (24 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

michael, can i suggest you go back and read some announcements, the potential is huge with what they have going on, volume today and the spike are an indication of bigger and better things taking place

Mangement is the key with this company IMO, licenses in oil rich Africa, the Copper which is up to 4%, the Uranium, Gas, etc, etc,etc you get my drift, a finger in a lot of pies

Momentum just keeps getting bigger and bigger by the day ROFTL

Hope this helps as a starter


----------



## skiper (25 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Options announcement Monday everything being equal I'm told and Mark Smythe is off to UK next week to negotiate Angola leases which everything being equal the co. believes will be announced in a fortnight:alcohol::bier::kiffer::kebab


----------



## skiper (26 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Just Announced:

CityView Corporation Limited – Entitlements Offer
As announced on 15 October 2007, CityView Corporation Limited (Company) is offering eligible shareholders the opportunity to participate in a non-renounceable pro rata entitlements offer to acquire one option in the Company for every five shares held (Offer).
The options are being offered at an issue price of 4 cents, and will be exercisable at any time prior to 30 November 2009 at an exercise price of 15 cents. The offer is expected to raise approximately $2.27 million for the Company, before the costs of the Offer.
To participate, shareholders must be listed on the Company share register on 7 November 2007. The offer is not available to persons who hold existing options in the Company on that date.
As the current registered holder of unlisted options in the Company, should you wish to participate in the Offer you will be required to exercise your existing options prior to 7 November 2007.
Please contact the Company if you have any queries regarding your ability to participate in the offer.
Kind regards
Mark Smyth
Chief Executive Officer.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Just Announced:
> 
> CityView Corporation Limited – Entitlements Offer
> As announced on 15 October 2007, CityView Corporation Limited (Company) is offering eligible shareholders the opportunity to participate in a non-renounceable pro rata entitlements offer to acquire one option in the Company for every five shares held (Offer).
> The options are being offered at an issue price of 4 cents, and will be exercisable at any time prior to 30 November 2009 at an exercise price of 15 cents.




Gee you`re   r   c   skiper.:aufreg:Wonderful pick up for the options at present market price.:What a nice CEO you have.


----------



## skiper (26 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Wysiwyg said:


> Gee you`re   r   c   skiper.:aufreg:Wonderful pick up for the options at present market price.:What a nice CEO you have.




Wysiwyg, I rang the company to confirm, I was informed if you are holding shares Friday, you are in the money, so goodluck to holders, with listing in Dubai shortly and news on Angola leases expected in the next fortnight, and various other things happening with people taking a position for the options, all looks good to test new highs:band


----------



## skiper (31 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Wysiwyg, I rang the company to confirm, I was informed if you are holding shares Friday, you are in the money, so goodluck to holders, with listing in Dubai shortly and news on Angola leases expected in the next fortnight, and various other things happening with people taking a position for the options, all looks good to test new highs:band




Ex-Entitlement today and the stock continues to rise 4.35% to close on a new high of 36c, don't see this too often, hopefully in the next few days we should see some serious news released regarding at least the Angolan licences signed with Mark having been in the UK for a few days now finalising them:grinsking


----------



## canny (31 October 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Mark is actually in London working on leases for Cameroon AND Angola.

Probably incorporates talks with Bowleven, and even the Dubai listing progress.

We have a stream of news expected over the next few weeks.

A very exciting time from now till the end of hte year at least - 
and what a stunning performance from a stock that went ex entitlement today to finish green.....


----------



## skiper (1 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Stop_the_clock said:


> Can you give a source for your information?
> 
> A lot of people? who?
> 
> 50 cents would be nice, but come on!




The next ann.:hide: which is expected in the next couple of trading days :horse:could see this stock re:bandrated IMO going by what the co is expecting by pevious ann's.:dance:


----------



## monaliza (3 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Anyone know what is the options code,and when it will be avaliable on the market?


----------



## skiper (6 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> The next ann.:hide: which is expected in the next couple of trading days :horse:could see this stock re:bandrated IMO going by what the co is expecting by pevious ann's.:dance:




Closed on a new high today of 37.5c, and the stock is just starting to gather the sort of momentum that could push this to oblivion with some decent news expected over the next 3 months


----------



## skiper (6 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



monaliza said:


> Anyone know what is the options code,and when it will be avaliable on the market?




You will receive a letter in the mail in due course, I would suggest the code will be CVIO..............

Be interesting to see what they will actually be trading at when they hit the market- obviously multiples of the 4c cost


----------



## kromey (7 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Closed on a new high today of 37.5c, and the stock is just starting to gather the sort of momentum that could push this to oblivion with some decent news expected over the next 3 months




Look at the situation in Africa as far as our junior metals explorers are concerned. They are falling over each other to acquire uranium projects in Namibia, Niger, Zambia; they are looking for rare earths and phosphates in Angola, zinc in Eritrea, anything in Madagascar; and uranium anywhere. 
Some have good connections already: CityView Corporation (Angola) and Sphere Investments (Mauritania), for example, have access to money from the Gulf. Others, like Sundance Resources (iron ore in Cameroon), have projects so alluring that institutions are banging on the door waving cheque books. 
Back in the 1990s, the intrepid Australian junior heading off to Africa was getting in on the ground floor. Some companies - think Anvil Mining or Equinox Minerals - were able to grab unloved projects that became company makers


----------



## skiper (7 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



kromey said:


> Look at the situation in Africa as far as our junior metals explorers are concerned. They are falling over each other to acquire uranium projects in Namibia, Niger, Zambia; they are looking for rare earths and phosphates in Angola, zinc in Eritrea, anything in Madagascar; and uranium anywhere.
> Some have good connections already: CityView Corporation (Angola) and Sphere Investments (Mauritania), for example, have access to money from the Gulf. Others, like Sundance Resources (iron ore in Cameroon), have projects so alluring that institutions are banging on the door waving cheque books.
> Back in the 1990s, the intrepid Australian junior heading off to Africa was getting in on the ground floor. Some companies - think Anvil Mining or Equinox Minerals - were able to grab unloved projects that became company makers




*BUY AT MARKET RECOMMENDATION*

From Money Magazine November

CITYVIEW CORPORATION (CVI) 

CityView Corporation is focused on oil and gas projects in two African countries - Angola and Cameroon - both underexplored because of th high "country risk". It also has a minerals concessions area in Angola.

Why Buy

CityView is a second junior explorer that has good prospective acreage and is well placed to benefit from the oil price surge. 

Yr high $0.28 Yr low $0.038
Now $0.26 Buy at market.

Another junior with top-drawer connections whose directors and management include former senior executives with Occidental Oil, British Petroleum,Selection Trust and Westpac. New management, led by Perth-based Mark Smyth (ex-Selection Trust), took control in March, 2006, and refocused the company on oil and gas in Africa plus a 3746 square kilometre minerals concession with rare earths, copper and gold targets in central Angola. At 24c, CVI has a market capitalisation of $65.4 million.

The icing on the cake will be CVI's right (announced in October) to earn 100% of Petro Energy Africa, giving it a 40% stake in Cameroon's North Metanda oilfield and management of its operations. So far, proven reserves are 60 million barrels of condensate plus gas. Cost is $US19.5 million ($21.8million) in shares and cash.
CVI was in "advanced negotiation" last month with the government of Cameroon
- which adjoins oil-rich, but trobled Nigeria
- to access further known oil tenements.


----------



## skiper (8 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

*Shareholder update*


http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071108/pdf/00780577.pdf

Dow down and CVI continues to rally


----------



## skiper (9 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

23 Concession Blocks (Area: 1,024 km²each)

CityView jointly applying for 2 blocks

Expect award before end of the 2007

Huge potential for large discovery

CityView’s oil experts have ensured we have applied for prime blocks

“The Niger Delta is one of
the most prolific oil producing
areas in the world”

Niger Delta –targeting access to highly prospective oil license with potential for massive oilfield:band

above are just a few short snippets out of this weeks announcement in the link above, do yourself a favor and read the above report

To pinch a quote from a mate, I can hear the drums beating in Africa, not long now, prior to end of 07 the MD says in the report above 





.


----------



## kromey (11 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Angola's Sonangol highlighted the changing mindset when it hinted recently that only domestic companies would be allowed to apply for a new round of licenses to explore the prized Kwanza Basin. 

Authorities there and in Nigeria � sub-Saharan Africa's two largest oil producers � have expressed frustration over the dominance of large multinationals. 

Royal Dutch Shell and ExxonMobil are among those seen by critics to enjoy too large a role in Africa's oil patch, and governments are demanding that big as well as small firms partner with state enterprises to even the playing field. 

�This is the new reality we live in,� John Doran, chief executive of Australia's Roc Oil Ltd., said at the conference. Roc Oil is drilling in Angola in partnership with Sonangol. 

Africa's state oil firms, however, remain at a disadvantage in terms of the technology and expertise they offer, limiting the leverage they can apply. 

A perception that Africa's public oil sector is more prone to corruption also hampers the drive toward greater national control of exploration and drilling activities. 

With their relationship Petro African Energy.


----------



## skiper (13 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

*From the impatient to the patient*

Yeah, yeah.

Spoke to Paul Williams the secretary who assured me that they know nothing.

Same deal as yesterday and last week he said. 

The company themselves have no idea why this happened. Paul spoke to Mark yesterday and there was nothing said to him by Mark that this was going to happen.

He laughed and said that by the end of December, he honestly thought that the SP would be (much higher), he sounded very geniune and assured me he did not sell any of his holding and as far as he knew, neither did anybody else at the company.(AM i allowed to say that Kennas-I'm sure you will let me know)

He did say he's been fielding calls all day and can't wait until December when he believed Company making news would be announced

Not that far away.

HO HO HO  :


----------



## skiper (14 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

ASX / MEDIA RELEASE

November 14, 2007 

$3.45 Million Subscription CityView Corporation Limited (“CityView”) is pleased to announce that Global Investments Strategy (UK) LTD has submitted five application forms for a total of 11 million shares at a price of 31.4c per share to raise $3.45 million. 

Funds for the first application form for 1,500,000 shares were received by CityView today

...................................................................................


----------



## gfresh (14 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Speaking of which, anybody elligble for the placement should be receiving their prospectus right about now. I received mine today.


----------



## skiper (15 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Not sure whether my post was pulled or not or i forgot to hit submit reply. I thought if it was pulled, there would be a message as to why-just covering myself here

What a couple of days trading.

*IMO* having watched this stock very closely, this stock has been manipulated by the big end of town to gain exposure to CVI before *COMPANY MAKING NEWS START TO FLOW* Sold down to trigger stop losses etc etc.........................................................................................

Goodluck to them if they can do it and get away with it, all will be back to normal shortly and back trending up.

Gives me a heap of confidence in the stock

To the guys PMing me with what they have been told by brokers, etc  BRING IT ON.

HEY HO LETS GO, LET THE NEWS ROLL lol


----------



## skiper (16 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I always thought when the accumilation stops, those who drove it down would drive it up just as fast and its happening now   

Large volumes, already hit 27c

Nobody can keep a good stock down too long:


----------



## monaliza (16 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> I always thought when the accumilation stops, those who drove it down would drive it up just as fast and its happening now
> 
> Large volumes, already hit 27c
> 
> Nobody can keep a good stock down too long:



I think they try to take the SP to 20-22 c,so when the oppies in the market on 4/12 they can buy it cheap.[just theory]


----------



## skiper (17 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

As we stand cvi is worth approx. 90 million, we have 24million barrels confirmed to date, therefore the market cap should be 700 million.

Be interested to hear others thoughts.


----------



## kromey (17 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hi skiper check this out with Ian Egan being appointed to head up the drilling campaign.  http://www.newportmining.com/images/newport preo.pdf


----------



## kromey (17 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

By the way top comment about our friend on HC. Good laugh well worth it been there and done that 2 days ain't long.  Cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (17 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> As we stand cvi is worth approx. 90 million, we have 24million barrels confirmed to date, therefore the market cap should be 700 million.
> 
> Be interested to hear others thoughts.




Genuine Question Skiper:

Why should the MC be 700mill? I do not know a lot about oilers so if you could show some simple calcs that would be good.

I know that for mineral co's 1% of in situ resources is usally a good estimate for MC but what is it for oilers?


----------



## kromey (17 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



prawn_86 said:


> Genuine Question Skiper:
> 
> Why should the MC be 700mill? I do not know a lot about oilers so if you could show some simple calcs that would be good.
> 
> I know that for mineral co's 1% of in situ resources is usally a good estimate for MC but what is it for oilers?




There is a significant difference between 1P, 2P and 3P.

To put it in layman's terms, 1P means that there is a 90% chance that CVI has 24M barrels of recoverable oil.

A 50% chance (2P) that CVI has 48M barrels of recoverable oil...and a 10% chance (3P) that CVI has 120M barrels of oil.

You need to understand that these figures are expressed as RESERVES...not resources. There is a significant difference between the 2.

This is the major reason why CVI has increased to these levels...no other reason.

As an example, if a company has 1M barrels of oil (1P Reserves) the market cap (in theory) should be about $30M.

CVI has 24M barrels (1P Reserves) and on this assumption, the market cap should be around $700M. The current market cap (fully diluted is around $90M.

This valuation is very conservative because I have only applied 1P Reserves. Assuming I apply 2P Reserves...the the MC should be double that...ie, $1.4B.

I am sure any reputable analyst would also arrive at these valuations.

As T4P re-iterates, the more boxes CVI ticks, the closer CVI will get to these levels.

Finally, the market is not an exact science as we all know. Other factors also come into play such as technical analysis and market sentiment, as well as global factors. But in the end, the underlying fundamentals is the key criterion in basing your investment decision.


----------



## kromey (17 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Prawn this is a summary from another forum not from myself i hope they don't mind hope this helps. Cheers.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Thanks Kromey,

So your saying that co's are normally valued at approx 30% of their reserves?

I just did a couple quick calcs then.


----------



## skiper (19 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



kromey said:


> Prawn this is a summary from another forum not from myself i hope they don't mind hope this helps. Cheers.





Thanks Kromey, been off the lappie for a few days, sorry Prawn(Probably would have done the same thing-Cutnpaste.

Anyway, up another 16% today on good volumes, sold my fnto(nearly 2 mill) for a massive lost to pay for 1/2 my options of cvio, time will tell whether i made the right decision or not.


----------



## skiper (23 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Board meeting in UK today with all present...................


Back in Aust early next week, and...........................:bananasmi


MS alluded to a deal with Angola regarding Diamonds which was not far off being finalised in one of the last BRR's...:22_yikes:

And then Oil permits to be granted prior to Xmas/end of yr also stated in the BRR's recently

I'm not fussed, watch the market wake up to this little natural wonder when this news starts flowing......


Goodluck to holders, especially the ones holding patiently who are FULLY LOADED :jump:


----------



## canny (30 November 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Today seems to have marked the next leg of the CVI journey.

After a good period of consolidation in the lower 20's - sentiment shift is evident again. Some accumulation was obvious today - and now the brakes have been released somewhat.

Company has promised to deliver a bountiful December - largest turkey on the block!

We are waiting for several substantial events, including a Dubai listing to be confirmed (early next year likely imo), but hhe biggie should be if we are given and of the Niger Delta leases that Mark Smyth has been in Europe to try and tie up, amongst other things.
Bidding may not have been simply us, I'm sure there would have been a lot of interest. 
CVI maintains good ties with the Angolan and Cameroon governemnts which I envisage will stand them in good stead for the future.

Great pro active team - and now on the edge of delivering us the next leg up.....I hope there's plenty of gravy with that!!! lol...


----------



## skiper (2 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



canny said:


> Today seems to have marked the next leg of the CVI journey.
> 
> After a good period of consolidation in the lower 20's - sentiment shift is evident again. Some accumulation was obvious today - and now the brakes have been released somewhat.
> 
> ...




Canny, December is upon us, and so will the good times roll according to MS and crew, never have i seen so much confidence from a team that have been saying for so long that the upcoming ann.'s will bring so much joy to those patiently loaded.

not too late to load up under 30c for those still watchingartyman::guitar:artyman::jump:

Luck to all


----------



## austek (3 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Good work fellas, I like this one too.  Very strong recovery since August, up 300%.  Many stocks rose after the August low but not that much.

being a trend follower I took a small position with a limit order this morning at 27c and will most likely add some more toward the close today.

Dipped into the Ew/Fib buy zone of 21c to 24c on 15/11 and today broke up thru the short term trendline.

Even the resistance target of 39c gives a profit of 44%.  
Still a bit skittish about the market and half expecting another leg down before xmas.


----------



## skiper (3 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



austek said:


> Good work fellas, I like this one too.  Very strong recovery since August, up 300%.  Many stocks rose after the August low but not that much.
> 
> being a trend follower I took a small position with a limit order this morning at 27c and will most likely add some more toward the close today.
> 
> ...




Nice work, don't 1/2 expect another leg down before xmas, this is the month if you listen to the previous BRR's, this is the stretch that will make the company with more ann's expected sooner than later, maybe even in the next 48hrs IMO, the close will be interesting, the company is massively excited about the next 3 weeks with Company Making news imminent, today was just a taste of whats coming, oil leases on the way


----------



## skiper (4 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

ann out


ASX / MEDIA RELEASE December 4, 2007
APPOINTMENT OF DIRECTOR
CityView is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Robbie Brothers as a non-executive director.
Mr Brothers is based in Hong Kong and has for over 20 years owned and operated gas tankers and floating gas storage facilities. His advice will be invaluable to CityView for the transportation of condensate from Matanda PH72.
Mr Brothers has served on the boards of several major public companies in Hong Kong and brings to CityView his long experience of working in China and the Asia region generally.
Mark Smyth
Chief Executive Officer


----------



## skiper (4 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hope T4P does not mind the cut'n'paste, worthy of being put here:

People need to understand just how lucrative a position CVI is in...

Some interesting reports which highlight the level of interest for the region follow.

Cheers!

---

Germany...

Angola: Germany plans to invest in energy, public works and hotel sectors [ 2007-12-04 ] 

Luanda, Angola, 4 Dec – Germany plans to invest in Angola in the energy and water, public works, hotel and transport sectors, the German Economy and Technology Minister, Michael Glos said in Luanda Monday.

The minister, who was speaking at the signing of a memorandum of cooperation between Angola and Germany, said that his government’s interest and that of German businesspeople from several business areas also extended to the areas of hydroelectricity, and construction of oil and gas pipelines.

Glos said that Angola was a trusted partner in economic relations, as it had always fulfilled the agreements signed with Germany and he also announced that offices for German businesses would be opened soon in Angola.

Via the cooperation agreement signed, Germany will provide Angola with credit of 1.1 billion euros to be applied to economic activities and investments.

“This amount will serve to modernize the Angolan manufacturing sector and the human capacity to transform the economy, whilst the government focuses on meeting Angola’s commitments to the main Paris Club creditors,” said the Angolan finance minister, JosÃ© Pedro de Morais, according to Angolan news agency Angop.

Glos, who was in Angola for a two-day visit, was accompanied by two members of the German parliament and 50 businesspeople. (macauhub) 

(source: http://www.macauhub.com.mo/en/news.php?ID=4478)

---

World...

World at Africa’s feet 

Deepak Nagpal 

Africa – the land where poorest of the poor live. It’s been almost three centuries since the world’s industrialisation started in the 18th century in northwest England. However, still, more than 30 of the world’s 48 least developed countries are located in Africa – the continent where nearly 14% of the world’s human population lives. 

But efforts are being made in the world’s second-biggest continent to change and overcome developmental problems. The governments across Africa – at least the ones not mired in civil war – are implementing policies which have far-reaching pro-development implications. Poverty level is coming down, per capita income is rising and Africans are starting to live a better life. 

To help further the process of economic development in Africa, November 20 was proclaimed as Africa Industrialisation Day by the UN General Assembly on December 22, 1989. The aim of the Day is to mobilise the commitment of the international community to the industrialisation of Africa. 

Land of Opportunity 

Despite its plethora of problems, Africa is a land of promise and opportunity because of its vast natural resource wealth. It is this reason that India, China, the European Union and the United States have not been able to resist the temptation to form partnerships with African countries that are mutually rewarding. China in particular, has been signing deals after deals with African countries to tap the continent’s natural wealth and, in turn, aid Africa’s industrialisation and development. Of late, Asian trade and investment has been rising in Africa and this is part of the global trend towards South-South co-operation among developing nations. 

African exports to Asia have tripled in the last few years, with Asia becoming Africa`s third largest trading partner after the EU and the US. The Indian and Chinese investments flowing into Africa are also on the rise. 

China taps Africa 

China has been at the forefront of the recent mad race to secure deals in Africa. And the world has taken note of this fact as Chinese leaders, including President Hu Jintao, Premier Wen Jiabao and other top State officials, have been paying visit after visit to the resource-rich continent in the past few years. 

As the most populous country in the world, China knows it will soon have to look outside to fulfil growing internal demand for natural resources, including oil and gas. The Chinese government has been wise enough in realising this fact faster than most other countries. 

This has given Beijing an edge over other countries seeking deals in Africa. China has taken up many development works in Africa, apart from providing cash for the natural resources it is buying. This has won the Dragon a lot of goodwill. And governments across the continent are more than willing to sign deals with the world’s fastest growing economy. 

Beijing, on many occasions, has come on record to state that it is spreading prosperity in Africa, compared to the West which has failed to do so. The West, which is wary of China’s growing might, has been critical of the Dragon’s strides in the world’s poorest continent. Opining that Africans urgently need roads and radios instead of human rights and freedom, China through its Exim Bank has invested in nearly 300 projects across the continent, most of these focussing on building roads, railways, ports and mines. 

China exhibited its vibrant Africa policy to the world by holding a meeting – the Beijing Summit of the Forum on China-Africa Cooperation – with 48 African nations in November 2006. The Dragon made a move to floor the African leaders at the summit with its pledge to double the aid to the continent and to offer USD 5 billion in loans and credits by 2009. 

With Beijing also deciding to build up emergency strategic oil reserves of some 100 million barrels over the next few years, it is increasingly looking at African oil as it fits well into its strategy to secure energy assets for future. Currently, China sources a third of its total crude imports from African nations like Angola, Sudan, Congo, Gabon and Nigeria. 

In the first half of 2007, China’s direct outbound investment stood at USD 480 million, and it exported a staggering USD 16.4 billion worth of goods and services to the continent’s nations in the same period. Further, to finance trade and investment by Chinese firms in Africa, Beijing has launched a USD 1 billion special fund. In another significant move, China’s biggest lender, the ICBC bank is acquiring a 20% stake in South Africa`s Standard Bank for USD 5.6 billion. The deal is the biggest foreign acquisition by a Chinese commercial bank yet, and is also the largest foreign investment in Africa. 

While the Beijing Summit was a boon for African nations, it created a stir among other world powers, including the US and EU. Both knew China played a masterstroke by bringing nearly 50 African countries on its side by giving out economic benefits. And China is aware of the fact that in a world where political and economic blocs of nations are going to be the order of the day, it was time to muster up as much international support as possible.


----------



## skiper (4 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

And the rest

China`s tactics in Africa have been very clear – aggressively pursue commercial deals and stay clear of politics. And African officials have been very welcoming of this policy. 

India’s bid to catch up 

With China`s influence growing over energy-rich Africa, India has already pressed the alarm button. New Delhi is following Beijing’s path to increase oil and gas imports from the resource-rich continent to reduce dependence on Middle East nations like Iran. 

In comparison to China, which during 1995-2006 signed energy agreements worth USD 8 billion with African nations and pledged investment of another USD 40 billion at a mega conference of African energy ministers last year, India’s investment in Africa’s energy sector has been only USD 2 billion. 

However, speaking at the India-Africa Hydrocarbon Conference held recently in New Delhi and attended by 25 African nations, External Affairs Minister Pranab Mukherjee said that India was seeking to take forward its partnership with Africa. India is a natural market for Africa’s rich hydrocarbon resources, Mukherjee had told the conference. 

The prospects for partnerships with African countries have also grown in the recent past with a surge in investments by Indian companies in nations like Libya, Sudan, Nigeria, Egypt and Gabon. The co-operation holds significance as Africa has the potential to play an important role in enhancing India’s oil supply security through diversification of its crude oil import sources. Significantly, Africa has 10% of the world’s total oil and gas reserves and its hydrocarbon exploration potential remains relatively untapped. 

To give a push to Indo-African ties, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh earlier this year visited Nigeria – Africa’s largest oil producing country. In Abuja, Singh announced a "strategic partnership" with Nigerian President Umaru Yar’Adua and signed four agreements to bolster bilateral relations, including in the energy sector. Singh’s historic visit to Nigeria was the first by an Indian Prime Minister in the last 45 years. 

The Prime Minister also travelled to South Africa for the trilateral IBSA summit with Brazil, where Africa’s biggest economy agreed to explore ways for co-operation with India in civil nuclear field through “acceptable forward-looking approaches”. 

Prior to the Prime Minister’s visit, External Affairs Minister Pranab Mukherjee also travelled to Africa this year and secured the 53-member African Union’s crucial support for New Delhi’s bid for a permanent seat in the expanded United Nations Security Council (UNSC). India has already made it clear that the UNSC’s expansion will be meaningful only if it had a representation from Africa, including in the permanent category. 

During his trips to Ethiopia and Libya, Mukherjee was able to reach agreements on enhancing bilateral ties in various fields. 

India has also expressed its interest in strengthening co-operation with African nations to jointly combat international terrorism. Further, the ties between India and Africa are poised to move into the fast lane with New Delhi planning to host the first summit with the African Union in April next year. 

With trade between India and Africa growing, a framework agreement between New Delhi and the Southern African Customs Union for a preferential trade agreement is on the anvil. India is also planning to give duty-free access to products from least developed African countries, and is building a Rs 500-crore Pan African e-network to bridge the digital divide among 53 countries of the continent. 

Like China, India’s Exim Bank has also extended lines of credit to Rwanda and Sudan for various development projects. 

US, Europe outpaced 

While India and China have woken up to the realities and are investing in every possible sector in Africa, the US presence has largely been restricted to the energy sector. Investment experts say foreign direct investment flowing into Africa has more than doubled since 1998, but few US companies have invested in the region except for the oil and mining sectors. Official US government figures show that American holdings in the sub-Saharan region total just USD 19.6 billion. 

Further, the US has shown interest in diversifying its energy supply sources from the Middle East and is increasingly looking at the African continent. Currently, Africa meets 16% of the US’ imported fuel imports. 

So far, the US’ interest in Africa has largely been restricted to geo-political issues, like the strife in Sudan’s Darfur region. Several African nations have become hubs of terrorism and insurgency, like Somalia and the Democratic Republic of Congo. So, it becomes imperative for the US, which is leading the global war against terror, to weed out terrorism from these countries. 

To expand its military presence in Africa, the United States is also planning to set up a unified military command there. However, top officials have moved to allay concerns that US was trying to push more troops onto the continent and impose American policy. Washington’s policy is to assist African countries to build their security capacity and have a secured environment, officials say. 

At present, the US has some 1,800 troops at a counter-terrorism task force base in Djibouti, in the Horn of Africa. Going by the speculation, Ethiopia, one of Washington`s strongest military allies in Africa, is likely to house the unified military command`s headquarters. 

China’s ‘economic’ push into Africa has worried not just India but also Europe. European Union member nations have been forced to agree to suspend a boycott of controversial Zimbabwean President Robert Mugabe so that a long-delayed summit with Africa could take place. 

The indecision over whether to invite the Zimbabwean leader to the summit has meant the planned EU-Africa summit had to be put into cold storage. African leaders have refused to attend the summit if Mugabe was excluded, while Britain and other European countries have shown disinclination to invite him. 

But EU diplomats have realised that to stay in the race to keep securing African resources, they would have to hold the first EU-Africa summit in seven years, planned for December. But they say that does not signal a change in EU’s attitude towards Mugabe. This is because “the Africa-China summit has been an alarm bell for some”, said European Commission spokesman for Aid and Development Amadeu Altafaj. 

The 27-member EU is Africa`s largest trading partner with trade totalling over EUR 200 billion (USD 283.1 billion) in 2006. 

Portugal is the current EU president and its diplomats are of the view that the long delay in holding a proper dialogue with Africa has cost Europe a lot, not least in losing business opportunities to China. 

(source:http://www.zeenews.com/articles.asp?aid=408251&sid=ZNS)


----------



## skiper (5 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

A Quote from Zig Zigler,

"tomorrow is the first day of the rest of your life"

This is very exciting times for CVI holders, with The MD saying on BRR we will be $1 by Xmas.

This is not a ramp but merely stating what MS has said for all to listen to themselves on BRR. How can you not get excited. The Company has promised over and over again, at least one of the company making ann's will be made prior to Xmas.

Will it be results from drilling, an oil tenement, or a JV with the chinese or even BHP with the close ties they have.

Time will tell. Goodluck all.:bonk: The bonk is to myself for not being in the top 20 shareholders, but then again not far off.:iagree:


----------



## skiper (5 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Pages 52/53 of this months Resource Stocks-Edition Best Of The Best for 2007- has a worthy read for those interested, any one who'se a substantial shareholder would have a copy sent to them, I'm in Melb and got mine today, others in other states may have received theres previously.

In all good newsagents lol


----------



## skiper (5 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Kromey, 5 more hard days to go in the penitentiary, was worth it though, always happy to take one for the team in the spirit of CVI, and a cleaner thread


----------



## skiper (5 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

My favorite read out of Resource stocks Magazine-

And Quote
"In the cameroon we have acquired the right to the North Matanda oil permit and are also negoitating for another permit within the Southern Portion of the Niger Delta. In addition we have also been offered a permit in Gaboon and in the Congo as well.

So hopefully by the end of the year we will have 5 oil permits in four different countries"

Cityviews projects in Angola and the Cameroon are falling into an orderly procession. First up it's about to drill the Catabola copper-gold prospect at Longonjo.
Secondly the company is looking forward to obtaining the onshore oil concession in Angola and thirdly acquiring the major oil concession in the Cameroon.

What is really exciting for Cityview is any one of these three Projects is a potential company maker.


----------



## skiper (6 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*




Looks like CVI are setting themselves up to be a major player in West Africa.

ASX / MEDIA RELEASE December 6, 2007 

Restructuring of Longonjo & Ucua 

CityView advises that in order to enhance its focus on its oil and gas interests in Angola and Cameroon, it has decided to restructure its Longonjo and Ucua holdings. As part of the continuing development of its operations in Angola, it has agreed to transfer its Longonjo and Ucua holdings, subject to contract, to Fortitude Minerals Limited (“Fortitude”) for 15 million shares of Fortitude at a price of US$1.39 per share (US$20.85 million). 

CityView already owns 1,700,000 shares of Fortitude and upon allotment of the above shares will own a total of 16,700,000 shares out of a total issued capital of Fortitude of 51,700,000 shares, subject to the issue of any further shares by Fortitude to raise working capital. 

CityView plans to lift its holding in Fortitude to a controlling interest through a combination of further share subscriptions and share acquisitions. It is the current intention of Fortitude to apply for admission of its shares to trading on AIM or another appropriate public market during 2008.

Fortitude owns, through its subsidiary Zebra Copper Limited, nine exploration licences in Angola covering prime mineral acreage in aggregate over 15,000 sq kms. Included in this area are five copper licences which run for several hundred kilometres along the western seaboard of Angola and encompass the greater part of the Upper Cuvo formation. Copper mineralisation has been reported along the entire length of the Upper Cuvo formation and could potentially be a new copper province. 

Included amongst the copper licences is Cachoeiras de Binga on which over 6,000 metres of core has been drilled. A non JORC compliant resource of 7.1 million tonnes of ore grading 2.14% copper has been defined there already. The immediate objective of Fortitude is to bring this resource to a JORC standard. 

Also included in the portfolio is the Chipindo gold licence area with high gold grades reported in artisinal workings. Its geology is similar to the Minas Gerais gold area of Brazil. 

Fortitude has identified a first class management team with a proven track record and a skill set that is appropriate to implement the work programme. The Chairman of Fortitude is Ian Egan who was formerly General Manager Non-ferrous Metals with BHP. He is currently a non executive Director for Kenmare Resources plc, which is developing a large titanium minerals project in Mozambique. 

Fortitude lifts CityView to a new level in Angola through its wide spread of company-making projects and underpins the underlying value of CityView.


----------



## da_franks (8 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> This is very exciting times for CVI holders, with The MD saying on BRR we will be $1 by Xmas.




skiper... on what date did he say that? I've been going through the audio events on BRR, and I can't find that comment.


----------



## prawn_86 (8 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

frankly i dont think an MD would actually be allowed to set a price target, as if it failed to reach it he could be held responsible, not to mention insider trading ethics.

Only a few weeks to go and we will know if both the MD and Skiper were lying...


----------



## grace (8 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



da_franks said:


> skiper... on what date did he say that? I've been going through the audio events on BRR, and I can't find that comment.




From memory of the BRR interview, they said they would like to list in the US but generally, the yanks like shares over $1 and that might be a big ask....or something like that in the near term.  I don't think they were stating that the share price would be $1.  Please advise if you think my listening skills are wrong.  We all make mistakes.


----------



## da_franks (8 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Grace, that's correct.

He is what he said, pretty much word for word on the 30th of November (I've taken the liberty to remove all the 'umms' and 'arhs'):



> "Americans like shares, quite frankly, which trade in excess of a dollar. Obviously I'm hopeful that Cityview will reach that level, but it's a bit premature, I think, at the moment. When I do get Cityview to the level where it can be traded in America, I'd like to upgrade our listing from the OTCBB up to the American exchange, and I'm already having discussions about this."




However, I've gone through all the audio events, and at no point did the MD say that the share price "will be $1 by Xmas". Please, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## da_franks (9 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Thanks for the reply.

I'm not questioning whether CVI is a good investment or not. I personally think it is a very good investment myself.

But you said, and I quote: *"The MD [said] on BRR we will be $1 by Xmas"*. Personally, I think what you said is a falsehood, and very misleading, and cannot be classified as harmless "spin". From his remarks, it is obvious that he is *"hopeful"* that the share price will reach $1, but he also thinks that it's a bit *"premature* at the moment" - "at the moment" being November 30, which was only a little more than a week ago. And never is there any mention by Mark, of the share price being at X amount of cents or dollars by Christmas. As far as I'm aware, the only mention of Christmas, in all publicly available information, is when it's in relation to the completion of project stages. His remarks, although positive, are far different from what you have purported.

If you want to prove me wrong, then my question to you is: In which BRR audio event did he say "BRR will be $1 by Xmas."? Please, above all else, answer me this.


----------



## prawn_86 (9 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

It is good to see new members questioning things Da Franks. Welcome to ASF 

Skiper, in the future if you 'quote' something from BRR or any source please provide the link for those who are interested. 

And your attempt to insinuate that you have been given insider information: 







> not worth mentioning what the Co. Sec Paul Williams told me over the phone numerous times



 is little more than a ramp, even though you did mention it to be heresay.

Recently in this thread you have posted very few facts, and have resorted more to implications.

Admitedly a SP can rise dramatically on the back of a big announcement, but my question is this:

_If these so called company making announcements are known to be coming by you, and the market, then how much of it is already factored into the price?_

One could argue quite a bit has already been factored in as the price has risen from approx 6c to over 30c in a couple months. So therefore your comparison to INP is not valid, bhecause as i remember, INP's announcement came out of nowhere (was not expected by the market) hence causing such a great rise.


----------



## Annwn (9 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

CVI closed  down at .30 on Fri and how many days to Christmas!!!

The chart says it all, has had a good run up since the middle of the year, 250% increase


----------



## da_franks (14 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

http://www.sonangol.co.ao/wps/porta...QnB3LzZfMEczTzBGTFUxRDBPSDhRMzlCMzEwMDAwMDA!/

Looks like its bidding time for some of the oil concession blocks in the Angola region. Of interest, are blocks KON 11 and KON 12. On initial investigation, I thought these were the 2 blocks that CVI want awarded. But upon further investigation, it looks like CVI wants to grab blocks KON 10 and KON 13 - both of which are just to the left of KON 11 and 12. That's the conclusion I get when I super-impose the licensing map onto the map which is provided in the November 2007 CVI power-point presentation. What do you think people?


----------



## dascore (18 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation- A Technical Look*

CVI has a short term failure of a symmetrical triangle, breaking out to the downside....if all the news about projects in Angola and Cameroon turning out well soon, there might be a rebound at around the apex of the symm triangle soon. Otherwise if this does not happen, there might be more downside to come ( hope not!)


The swing indicator at the bottom of the chart showed there were short successive swings within T+3 days ( T=transcation day) , so that for those on low brokerage, you can even complete your trades without paying ( contra trades) up to your broker if you were trading the past few months

We are hitting the indicator low around now - observe the past lows, we are almost there - and so looking for a rebound before X'mas ( may be anytime ) might not be misplaced...so let's watch.:

Disclaimer:  My charts are for information and entertaintment only. Trading carries RISK. I'm not an adviser and not licensed to give any advice to trade. DYOR - and consult your licensed broker or financial advisor if you wish to trade. You are responsible for your own risk!!


----------



## da_franks (21 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Well. It looks like skiper is going to be wrong, not that CVI isn't a worthwhile investment in my eyes.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Yeh, i think we all know now what Skipers intention was. Hopefully no members got burnt

Although there's still time...


----------



## Trader Paul (22 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Hi folks,

CVI ... recent shareholder updates have given some good
insight into company activities, in Africa and here's some 
astroanalysis for the next few months:

             02012008 .....  positive news expected here.

             10012008 ..... minor and positive light on CVI

        15-16012008 ..... significant and negative aspect

            22012008 ..... minor news 

       04-05022008 ..... minor news

       08-11022008 ..... minor and positive ... finance-related ???

            04032008 ..... minor

       06-10032008 ..... 2 cycles - news brings positive spotlight on CVI ... 

   1703-02042008 ..... 4 time cycles come together here ... with BIIIG
                               news expected, around 28-31032008 

 ..... and traders should see more "CVI fever", in June, November and
 December 2008 ..... more later ..... 

have a great weekend

       paul



=====


----------



## Wilson! (24 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hi everyone
As I have posted elsewhere, reckon CVI trend has bounced back up again, and s/t target of 28c 

It seems a lot of the drop recently was due to uncertainty, and fridays audio broadcast has restored confidence, and seems the market realises it was way oversold. 

If it then breaks above 33c target, then we should see a good rise, as long as it is supported by positive news of course

t4p has targets of $3 to $10 for end of 2008, whether you believe what he says or not, I would certainly be happy with that 

Anyway, news on financing and their other projects will see this go nuts early in 08


Good luck to all and hope you all make a motza today 

Cheers,
Wilson!


----------



## Boggo (27 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

From a basic Elliott perspective and based on the assumption that the recent low at $0.205 was the completion of a wave C, then the initial target is $0.32 with a 0.618 projection of $0.39.

PS. I do hold.


----------



## Wilson! (27 December 2007)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Bogo, getting closer to your initial target there. 
Great day today and I imagine holders, incl me, would be very pleased


----------



## skiper (14 January 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

*Trading Halt........

"The reason for the trading halt is that the The company is preparing to make an important announcement relating to "Kwanza Basin Angola" which is likely to affect the Company's share price but cannot be released immediately."*


----------



## bigger2008 (27 January 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Tarnor

Things have gone a little quiet here on the cvi thread of late, in contrast to somewhere else.....but we will not go there. Frankly, who would want to? 

Anyway, cvi has been hit and hit hard of late. Last sale .17

I wonder if you hold today after the retrace in cvi?

I hold and intend to continue to hold as I believe the future is very good for cvi.

Lets see.


----------



## bliimp (31 January 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I recently began to question where CVI was going, especially with the recent  “Angolan Diamond Announcement”, whereby :-

_1. Endiama (the national diamond company of Angola) … will guarantee for the first four years a minimum net income to Canzar of US$12.5 million per annum.
   2. Endiama have confirmed that if any of the nominated kimberlites are not commercially viable, they will be replaced with other commercially viable kimberlites_

I mean, while CVI waits for action on the main game of oil and gold and copper … out come the diamonds! ... Where does it stop!  ... It’s like getting _“6 steak knives”_ thrown into a deal … and wait for it … with a "_4 year replacement value guarantee_” !!! ..... please! 

Anyway, I did a bit of “googling” and out came *New Millenium Resources Ltd *(NML), formerly listed on the LSE (AIM), with Head Office … of all places … Perth in WA. 

*Their last month’s Shareholder Update essentially details the rise and fall of a diamond venture in Angola …. A venture, which for all intents and purposes should have been a company maker, but turned into, well, you could almost say, a company breaker!!!*

And it puts into context the recent “Diamond” announcement by CVI.

This article raises many, many questions, relating to :-

1.The constant mention of uncontrollable forces (read what you may into that)!
2.The continuous intervention and harassment of the locals ... and the actions of “big bully” ENDIAMA!
3.The fact that NO new foreign company has been able to mine diamonds since the end of the civil war … and 26 have tried since 2002!
4.The 3 kimberlite concessions offered to CVI … Q? Are they the ones that are currently  “owned” by NML?
5.The absolute lack of any buying interest around London and Europe of NML’s Angolan diamond concessions, plant & equipment!  

And yes, you guessed right … NML had plant & equipment and were actually mining the stuff!

I must admit, I admire Mark Smythe … he appears to be a classic deal-maker, a real doer and a real go-getter … but are these Angolans stringing him into an endless maze of long and winding roads that leads to nowhere but empty promises, down-payments, and a never ending stream of share-placements! 

Maybe NML just got it completely wrong!
Maybe NML did not know how to control the “uncontrollable forces” in Angola!
But what about the other 26 foreign companies! … Did they also get it wrong?

The one concession I have with CVI is that :-

1.CVI ‘s main game is oil and gold and copper … maybe a different game is played in Angola with these resources compared to diamonds 
2.CVI has interests in potential company making operations in Cameroon and other countries; thereby de-risking the Angolan factor

Anyway, read it straight form the NML Shareholder Update of 18 December 2007 in :- 

http://www.new-millennium.com.au/co_news.php

Or below is an extract of the full announcement.
_
*Angola Alluvial Diamond Project *
The Company’s acquisition of alluvial exploration concession C9 in Angola commenced with great promise in 2003. We were able to set up a camp and deliver substantial mining equipment to the site located at Lapi near Saurimo in north eastern Angola. We had good experienced staff and a well funded operation. Production commenced in April 2005. 

*From the moment we commenced production we experienced continuous intervention and harassment from various local parties culminating in an order from ENDIAMA to cease operations. In frustration the then CEO John Cross resigned in October 2005. Shane Healy, then CFO, was pressed into the role of acting CEO. 

There have been approximately 26 foreign entities which have entered Angola since cessation of hostilities in 2002 with a view to mine alluvial diamonds. All have been unsuccessful. To date there is no diamond producer in Angola who was not there either prior to or during the civil war. All new entrants have either wound down operations or withdrawn from the country completely. A combination of uncontrollable forces has made it impossible to mine alluvial diamonds profitably in Angola. *
The singular success in Angola has been Petra Diamonds. Petra entered Angola during the civil war and is therefore not a new entrant. It is worth mentioning however that Petra is producing no diamonds commercially out of Angola. Petra’s success has been a kimberlite (hard rock) diamond concession which it is exploring in joint venture with BHP. 

*Kimberlite Diamond Decision *
During 2004 the market became aware of the difference between alluvial and kimberlite diamonds. The market also became aware that none of the big 4 diamond producers have significant alluvial deposits. All are kimberlite. With the market’s lack of interest in alluvial diamond miners, the Company moved to secure an interest in a kimberlite concession. 

Our first approach was to seek a license to explore the kimberlite which we knew existed on our C9 concession. C9 abuts the largest, and only, kimberlite diamond producer in Angola, Catoca. Catoca is Russian, owned by Alrosa, one of the big 4 diamond producers. Through *uncontrollable forces*, we were prohibited from exploring any of the kimberlite areas. Catoca had in fact entered our concession, with government authority, and carried out extensive drilling on C9 whilst we were exploring for alluvials.

After Catoca's drilling programme, pressure was put on us to abandon the concession. Access became difficult, deliveries went missing and our Angolan partners became impossibly demanding and obstructive. We made representations to the government and to our Angolan partners, without success. The writing was on the wall, we had to look elsewhere for a kimberlite interest. 

*Kimberlite Acquisition *
The Company acquired a 20% interest in three kimberlite concessions in March of 2006. The acquisition cost was high due to the de-listing of the Company’s shares from the AIM and the high demand for kimberlite concessions in Angola. We were not the only company which had knowledge of the kimberlite imperative. 
Prior to acquisition, the board sought an independent geologist’s opinion as to the value of the Company’s 20% interest in the three concessions. Our geologists reported that our interest was valued at approximately US$20 million (£11m). The acquisition was achieved by the issue of almost 1 billion NML shares valued at £5m. We issued shares in a company (NML) which had no listing, no assets except past losses and US$2m worth of used plant and equipment in Angola. 
Our interest in the three kimberlite concessions in Angola is a free carry. We have neither management control nor requirement to contribute proportionately to the project exploration costs. To date the Company still holds these assets; *however the projects stand idle due to problems in Angola*, not the least of which is lack of funding, which puts at risk these concessions. 
*
De-Listing from AIM *
The Company’s shares were delisted from AIM in March 2006 after the Nomad resigned unilaterally. The crux of the resignation issue, though unstated, has to do with the issue of stock to acquire the kimberlite assets. We believe we have grounds for legal action against the Nomad and broker. 
We believe it is the shareholders’ desire that there be liquidity in the shares and that the shares be listed on a public market/exchange. We have sought another listing since that date, however the Company’s balance sheet (historic losses) has proven a difficult problem to overcome. 
An alternative to listing is to be acquired by or a reverse takeover of a listed company. To achieve this, the company has to be attractive to a potential suitor. NML must have something that a suitor wants. *After a year flogging the diamond assets around London and Europe it became clear that the market no longer had an interest in Angola*. With this knowledge we proceeded to look for an acquisition which was not in Angola and not diamonds but still in mining. 

*Takeover of NML *
Contemporaneously, we have been in discussions with a US registered corporation, to acquire New Millennium (NML) for a share swap. Based on the DRC copper assets, our diamond interests and our mining plant and equipment in Angola. The US entity was prepared to offer US$26m in stock for NML. This would return to shareholders approximately US$0.02 per share. 

*Assets *
The Company has three material assets. A 20% indirect interest in three kimberlite diamond concessions in Angola; mining plant and equipment in Angola and shares in Hudson Resources of Canada. Your board has moved to liquidate all these assets. There has been no interest in the assets located in Angola. We have been successful in liquidating part of our holdings in Hudson Resources. These funds have been employed in audit accounting costs in the compilation of the statutory reports and sundry creditors. _


----------



## 123enen (31 January 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I have studied the NML situation a little and can make the following comments to you. I think this NML saga was not one of political risk, as many suggested (not that risk does not exist)but this was a case of perhaps not understanding how things work in that country. 

I draw your attention to a series of NML releases to AIM market.

11 April 2005 Release to Market
http://www.advfn.com/news_Licence-Application_10940388.html
New Millennium Resources Limited announced today that following its successful progress to alluvial diamond production the Company was in a position to make application for a Kimberlite mining licence on its Rio Lapi C9 concession in Lunda Sul Angola.

The Rio Lapi concession abuts the Catoca Mining Society's lease and is approximately 20km north of the Catoca mine which is one of the largest diamond mines in the world.

Kimberlite exploration carried out by third parties in the late
1970s and as recently as four months ago indicate that at least three
kimberlites exist on the Rio Lapi C9 concession. To find alluvial diamonds and source diamond bearing kimberlite on the same lease is unusual and if proven would yield substantial reserves of diamonds and offer great opportunities for the Company.
It should be noted that the Company has not been given access to the results of this exploration at this time. This application will not detract from the Companies main focus which is on alluvial diamond production.

_As can be seen form the above NML statement:
NML was granted an alluvial diamond licence at its Rio Lapa C9  concession.
They had been given every assistance and in fact had achieved production level status. They had not, and were not going to receive the Kimberlite licence for that tenement, exploration was being carried out by other parties on behalf of Endiama “in the late 1970s and as recently as four months prior” to NML making the application. 
They acknowledge that their main focus was alluvial production._

01 June 2005 Release to Market
http://www.advfn.com/news_Issue-of-Equity_11453576.html
New Millennium Resources Limited announces it is issuing equity in order to bring forward its exploration program on the kimberlite prospect at its Rio Lapi concession in Angola.
It was our intention to carry out this exploration during November and December 2005 and to fund the project out of cash flow from the alluvial operations. However, it has become necessary to move this plan forward six months to provide hard data to prospective major joint venture partners who have shown an interest in our kimberlite prospect on C9."
Exploration on this concession has been carried out by third parties in the recent past. We now need to prepare to carry out our own exploratory drilling and analysis. It should be noted that this exploration will not detract from the Company's focus on its alluvial diamond production which is now fully operational.

_As can be seen form the above NML statement:
Only 7 weeks after applying for a Kimberlite concession they are already calling it “OUR” kimberlite prospect on C9."
They chose to bring forward exploration without having been granted a permit. They were already trying to woo prospective major partnersbut needed to provide hard data on the Kimberlite prospect. The importance of this will become more evident later.  
This seems a very strange way to do business in Africa and a sure way to aggravate Endiama, their existing local partner and the African elite. Were they were in fact, by making public announcements way in advance, playing a silly game of brinksmanship with the Africans?
Again, they had faith that the “fully operational” alluvial plant would be cash flow positive. _


1 July 2005 Release to market
http://www.advfn.com/news_Trading-Update_11764754.html
On 1st June 2005 the Company announced that it had become necessary to move its planned kimberlite exploration forward six months. This was to provide hard data to prospective major joint venture partners who have shown an interest in its kimberlite prospect.

The Company is in the process of obtaining extra equipment to devote to the kimberlite project. The equipment is being sourced out of South Africa and shipped to Angola. In the interim, equipment on site has been redeployed from the alluvial diamond operation to the kimberlite prospect. This is a temporary measure only however, as a result solid projections and forecasts cannot be made at this time as indicated in March.
The potential to introduce a major joint venture partner and therefore enhance shareholder value rests with the Company's kimberlite potential. The decision to devote on-site equipment to this end is vital to achieve a successful joint venture.

_As can be seen form the above NML statement:
They ceased production at the alluvial mine. This would no doubt upset their local partner and Endiama, and would perhaps have put them in breach of their contract. Talk about biting the hands that feeds you.
They could no longer guarantee that they would meet solid projections and forecasts as indicated in March. This would have upset shareholders. 
Endiama had not granted Kimberlite exploration approval to NML and were working with Catoca on the Kimberlite. Was NML feeling threatened? Were they now out of control in trying to lock in a Kimberlite concession?_
The New Millenium CEO, John Cross, resigned soon after.  

06 December 2005 Release to Market
http://www.advfn.com/news_Issue-of-Equity_13420101.html
Under the new CEO Shane Healy.

New Millennium Resources announces that it has an agreement to raise #5 million by the issue one billion new ordinary shares at an issue price of 0.5 pence. The funds will be used to assist in the acquisition and exploration of a kimberlite diamond concession in Angola.

Shane Healy commented:
"It is clear that alluvial diamond licences on their own have little appeal to the investing market. Company has been hampered in its quest for a kimberlite licence by its inability to prove up financial capability. This placement addresses that problem. We are in discussions with a range of parties with regards to the acquisition of an interest in a kimberlite licence not the least of which is Endiama on our C9 concession at Rio Lapi."

_As can be seen form the above NML statement:
They are looking for a new Kimberlite acquisition. Seems the crash or crash through strategy with the Angolans did not work. 
This is the first time we read that on of the obstacles was that NML was unable to up a financial capability ( they could not raise $100M in two weeks during the holiday period like some  ) 

To top it off one of the licences they are interested in acquiring is the very same C9 kimberlite licence they tried to steamroll earlier._……………………………………………………………………………..

So make your own judgement on what went wrong here. I suggest:

No money
No contacts
No respect for Angolan methods. (almost Australian like behavoiur)
Change of preferences mid stream.


----------



## chrism0014 (6 February 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Increase of 4.5 cents a share and 25 million shares traded and no major announcement (yesterday). Anyone have any ideas what's going on?


----------



## skiper (21 February 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

ASX / MEDIA RELEASE February 21, 2008
Technical team to Angola
CityView advises that following the meeting in Lisbon this week with its Angolan co-venturers, a full technical team is en route to Luanda. The team is headed by Mr Conrad Maher, the Chairman of CityView’s Advisory Board, and will evaluate the data on the designated onshore and offshore oilfields. Upon conclusion of the recommendation of the Advisory Board, it is the intention of the parties to proceed to definitive contract.
Accompanying Conrad Maher’s oil and gas team is a mining team chaired by Mr Ian Egan who are preparing the Fortitude work programme: a key priority being to complete a mining feasibility study on Cachoeiras as quickly as possible. The Aurum geological team has already departed for Angola to be on site to supervise the JORC drilling at Longonjo.
Whilst in Luanda the mining technical team will be evaluating the kimberlite and alluvial diamond concessions being offered to CityView. This will entail a complete review of the production plan including the proposed operating plant and onsite facilities and representation offices in Luanda.
Mark Smyth
Chief Executive Officer

Looking at Data from *"Offshore oil fields"* as well is a bit of a suprise, he also states *"Upon conclusion of the recommendation of the Advisory Board, it is the intention of the parties to proceed to definitive contract."*

Was out previously with my timing, but hey, dealing in Africa with Angolans, this can be appreciated I think by savvy investors to a certain degree    

.


----------



## skiper (4 March 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

*ASX / MEDIA RELEASE March 4, 2008*
*Angolan Oil Permits*
CityView Corporation Limited (“CityView”) advises that it has concluded agreements for the acquisition of interests in oil permits in Angola in the following categories.
*A. Existing Offshore Oil Permits*
Participation in four offshore blocks have been offered to CityView under terms which are prescribed confidential.
This offer is larger than what CityView has been anticipating. Each of the blocks is currently being checked by CityView’s technical team before acceptance commitment.
*B. Current Licensing Round*
The licensing round comprises seven offshore blocks, one South Cabinda onshore block and two Kwanza Basin onshore blocks.
CityView will be participating in this licensing round through powerful Angolan groups, who are pre-qualified for the tenders. Timing is understood to be now deferred until year-end after the parliamentary elections.
*C. Onshore Kwanza Basin Blocks*
The remaining onshore Kwanza Basin blocks are being reserved for Angolan companies. CityView will gain access to the blocks through the agreements it has negotiated with its Angolan co-venturers. CityView will also be actively involved in determining which blocks to focus on for acquisition.

Something I never thought possible is Offshore Blocks, and obviously neither did the company, just to repeat


*"Participation in four offshore blocks have been offered to CityView under terms which are prescribed confidential.
This offer is larger than what CityView has been anticipating. Each of the blocks is currently being checked by CityView’s technical team before acceptance commitment"*
Now, if that does not sound promising, then i don't know what does. Be interesting to know how many of the 4 Blocks are currently producing, and those that are not, what historical data they have, all will be revealed sooner than later*-"Before acceptance commitment"*

Who needs Onshore, No Brainer at 21c

Roadshows to start in London and the US next week, if they want stock they must purchase on ASX


----------



## skiper (4 March 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

*ASX / MEDIA RELEASE March 4, 2008

Refinery Purchase*

CityView Corporation Limited (“CityView”) advises that in conjunction with a major African partner it has entered into preliminary arrangements to purchase an Oil Refinery with capacity of 100,000 bpd. The refinery will be relocated to West Africa. The details of arrangements are governed by a strict confidentiality agreement. Further information will follow as soon as possible.
West and Southern Africa do not have enough refinery capacity. This situation is forecast to continue. The Ivory Coast refinery is export oriented but with limited capacity. The four Nigerian refineries run at less than 50% of installed capacity. Much of the fuel consumed in West Africa has to be imported from Europe. Consequently refined products are in short supply and very expensive.

The African Partner is Falcon Oil IMO.


----------



## noirua (25 March 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Massive prospects and big financing as CVI are offered Angolan Oil permits, Alluvian Diamond concessions. Interview with Mr Mark Smyth CEO:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/43888
Company website:  http://www.cityviewcorp.com


----------



## Trader Paul (26 March 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Trader Paul said:


> Posted 22122007:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...







Hi folks,

CVI ..... as per post above, we will be alert
for a lift off the lows over the next few days,
as several positive time cycles come out to play ..... 

... CVI chart pattern is shaping up like a V-bottom, too !~!

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## skiper (28 March 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Cheers trader Paul, appreciate your posting, you're on the money with Conrad Mahr back in Perth tomorrow with a board meeting tomorrow to discuss offshore findings, so his hoping all went well and the stars are aligned, found the site and intend doing my own homework with this also.

Thanks again


----------



## 123enen (30 March 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Good work Skiper. Nice posting.
I see you have a keen interest in CVI.
Thank you for your good informative posts.


----------



## prawn_86 (11 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Still all quiet on this front.

Nothing much happening of late, same with many other stocks.

There was always a lot of unrealistic hype however, and hyped stocks have been punished in the last few months...

Will be intersting to watch going forward...


----------



## skiper (11 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



prawn_86 said:


> Still all quiet on this front.
> 
> Nothing much happening of late, same with many other stocks.
> 
> ...




I think it will be interesting PRAWN to see whether you are actually correct, or whether its just a delay dealing on the sub continent. I think we may actually find out very soon


----------



## prawn_86 (11 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> I think it will be interesting PRAWN to see whether you are actually correct, or whether its just a delay dealing on the sub continent. I think we may actually find out very soon




What is there for me to be correct about?

I have not made any statements about this, merely observations.

I was correct in saying that it wouldnt reach a huge multiple of its current price by xmas last year.

Now i am merely watching with interest...


----------



## skiper (22 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Huge News 


ASX / MEDIA RELEASE April 22, 2008
CITYVIEW BOARD CHANGES
CityView Corporation Limited (“CityView”) is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Ian Egan as a director of CityView effective April 21, 2008. Mr Egan has worked in the mining industry for more than 35 years, holding senior management positions at BHP including Group General Manager BHP Titanium Minerals and General Manager Non Ferrous Metals BHP Minerals.
Mr Egan has extensive operational and Board experience in relation to the development of new operations and the management of established operations. He is particularly experienced in the areas of financial and operational controls, joint ventures and mergers and acquisitions.
Mr Egan is the Chairman of Fortitude Minerals Limited in which CityView holds an approximate 39.5% interest. Additionally he is a non-executive director of Kenmare Resources plc which is developing a major mineral sands project in Mozambique.
CityView also announces the resignation of Mr Peter Smith as a Director in order to reduce his workload. The Board would like to thank Mr Smith for his contribution to CityView.
Mark Smyth
Chief Executive Officer 

Hard not to get excited with this sort of appointment, confirms a few things, obviously the Fortitude connection.

Don't think this guy would be getting involved in something if it was not going to work out.

The timing is more than just a coincidence with what is currently going on behind the scenes.

Luck all


----------



## JTLP (22 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Huge News
> 
> 
> ASX / MEDIA RELEASE April 22, 2008
> ...





Skiper all the way to the HOOP...CVI all the way down to the 9 cent region...:

Maybe CVI should think about reducing shares on issue


----------



## pilots (23 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Mate, people have been ramping this for years now, what have they got? nothing, lots of talk about this and that, but on paper they have ZERO. Should they ever get a contract signed, no one would touch them as it is all in Angola.


----------



## skiper (23 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



pilots said:


> Mate, people have been ramping this for years now, what have they got? nothing, lots of talk about this and that, but on paper they have ZERO. Should they ever get a contract signed, no one would touch them as it is all in Angola.




pilots, when i started posting on this, CVI was 8c, the recent bottom was .094c, so still in front lol

went to 39c

*Fair profit if you wanted to take it IMO, nearly 500%*

Guess what, it has started again, good volume heading North


----------



## pilots (23 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Will wait and see on Friday, if it is over 10c, it could be away, under 10c you know it was just one more pump and dump. Think about this, what took it to 39c, they say they have more of this and that now, so the price should be much higher, I will wait a few more days yet.


----------



## skiper (23 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



pilots said:


> Will wait and see on Friday, if it is over 10c, it could be away, under 10c you know it was just one more pump and dump. Think about this, what took it to 39c, they say they have more of this and that now, so the price should be much higher, I will wait a few more days yet.




Don't wait too long pilots IMO, i'd hate for you to miss out

MS has been buisy doing broker presentations and i dropped him off at Tolhurst about a fortnight ago in Collins St Melb!!


----------



## pilots (23 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Yes I would hate to miss out, just like all of them who bought at 30c plus. I will wait till I See a contract on paper.


----------



## skiper (23 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



pilots said:


> Yes I would hate to miss out, just like all of them who bought at 30c plus. I will wait till I See a contract on paper.




They have the AGM in a couple of weeks, IMO they will need to have it well and truly sorted by then with swapping fortitude shares for 30c etc


----------



## skiper (23 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

( 130 posts) 

 In reply to: justintime on Wednesday 16/04/08 05:22pm 

Chairman of Fortitude

Absolutely HUGE NEWS    

ASX / MEDIA RELEASE April 22, 2008
CITYVIEW BOARD CHANGES
CityView Corporation Limited (“CityView”) is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr Ian Egan as a director of CityView effective April 21, 2008. Mr Egan has worked in the mining industry for more than 35 years, holding senior management positions at BHP including Group General Manager BHP Titanium Minerals and General Manager Non Ferrous Metals BHP Minerals.
Mr Egan has extensive operational and Board experience in relation to the development of new operations and the management of established operations. He is particularly experienced in the areas of financial and operational controls, joint ventures and mergers and acquisitions.
Mr Egan is the Chairman of Fortitude Minerals Limited in which CityView holds an approximate 39.5% interest. Additionally he is a non-executive director of Kenmare Resources plc which is developing a major mineral sands project in Mozambique.
CityView also announces the resignation of Mr Peter Smith as a Director in order to reduce his workload. The Board would like to thank Mr Smith for his contribution to CityView.
Mark Smyth
Chief Executive Officer


----------



## pilots (24 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Skipper, The share holders of Simba was told the same story as CVI holders are being feed just now, do you agree?. Now was Ian and Mark  involved with Simba, now if they get it together at CVI, I was wondering what would happen if a group of share holders from Simba got together and tried to make a claim against Mark or IAN. What is the chance of this happening, I know if I was one of the Simba holders that had lost all my money I would be saying what they have now got for CVI was promised to us.


----------



## skiper (29 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

MS in Sydney doing presentations to Brokers 5-7 May, wonder whether they will be buying in at current prices or not???


----------



## skiper (30 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> MS in Sydney doing presentations to Brokers 5-7 May, wonder whether they will be buying in at current prices or not???




Breaking out on Good volume, time will tell if its for real or not.

Luck all holders, especially LONGS


----------



## prawn_86 (30 April 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Breaking out on Good volume, time will tell if its for real or not.
> 
> Luck all holders, especially LONGS




Doesnt really look like a breakout to me. Could easily fall back into its downtrend

Would need to break 15c to be a breakout imo.


----------



## skiper (1 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



prawn_86 said:


> Doesnt really look like a breakout to me. Could easily fall back into its downtrend
> 
> Would need to break 15c to be a breakout imo.




I'm sure you would agree Prawn, sometimes a major announcement comes, and it does not really matter what the chart says, all get left behind unless there on already.

IMO, this is one of those scenarios.


----------



## prawn_86 (1 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> I'm sure you would agree Prawn, sometimes a major announcement comes, and it does not really matter what the chart says, all get left behind unless there on already.
> 
> IMO, this is one of those scenarios.




True, but over the past 6 - 8 months there have been so many so called 'major' announcements, with which holders get really excited, but the price fails to do anything.

Time will tell though. Watching with interest


----------



## pilots (1 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Prawn86, as hard as they try, the ramp team won't get this started until you see a contract on paper, all we have now is a smooth talker, nothing more.


----------



## skiper (1 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



pilots said:


> Prawn86, as hard as they try, the ramp team won't get this started until you see a contract on paper, all we have now is a smooth talker, nothing more.




The only problem I really see at the moment guys is the Gap Up, such as this morning if bids are not pulled

So as a substantial LONG holder, not a lot to worry about IMO


----------



## skiper (1 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



pilots said:


> Prawn86, as hard as they try, the ramp team won't get this started until you see a contract on paper, all we have now is a smooth talker, nothing more.






prawn_86 said:


> Doesnt really look like a breakout to me. Could easily fall back into its downtrend
> 
> Would need to break 15c to be a breakout imo.




.145c has just been taken out Prawn if you are watching, Breakout Territory In Your Opinion, not mine, but i do agree lol

:alcohol:


----------



## prawn_86 (1 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



prawn_86 said:


> Would need to break 15c to be a breakout imo.






skiper said:


> .145c has just been taken out Prawn if you are watching, Breakout Territory In Your Opinion, not mine, but i do agree lol




Quite obviously you like to twist words to suit your own means. Just as when you said the MD had said that the price would hit $1 by xmas 2007. 

If you have nothing real and substantial to add to the thread than dont post, rather than embarrasing yourself.


----------



## tallmantim (1 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



prawn_86 said:


> Quite obviously you like to twist words to suit your own means. Just as when you said the MD had said that the price would hit $1 by xmas 2007.
> 
> If you have nothing real and substantial to add to the thread than dont post, rather than embarrasing yourself.




LOL

Didn't close at 15 cents, so you're off the hook prawn for calling the breakout on a technicality.

;-)

The truth of the matter is that the share price has done a lot of movement over the last 6 months without an independent "company maker".

Until a "company maker" comes through, the share price will keep see-sawing, but obviously there are enough people watching the stock that want to get on-board before such an announcement comes out. It is the speculation about such that continually spike the share price, and there is no doubt in the market as shown by those spikes that a company maker will eventually be delivered.

So yes - I could see it drop back down from here and would not be surprised as short term traders exit. Long term holders that wait for the company maker will be well rewarded IMO however no matter what their buy in cost.

All the best.


----------



## pilots (2 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Tallmantim, I have read on a forum that CVI are going to use t4p to help with some of the presentations they are doing. What sort of a company would use the help of a ramper to help them. The mind boggles.


----------



## tallmantim (2 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



pilots said:


> Tallmantim, I have read on a forum that CVI are going to use t4p to help with some of the presentations they are doing. What sort of a company would use the help of a ramper to help them. The mind boggles.




LOL Pilot - very funny!

Have you actually seen the work?

I'd suggest you have a look at http://youtube.com/watch?v=6z8GHI9_VIo to see his work. If that's not your cup of tea, fine. Then again, perhaps you just aren't a Phil Collins fan?

It certainly makes a slick presentation however to get people to understand visually what is happening with a stock's prospects - much better than a few powerpoint slides do anyway!

;-)


----------



## skiper (5 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



tallmantim said:


> LOL Pilot - very funny!
> 
> Have you actually seen the work?
> 
> ...




Sonangol Announces New Oil Discovery 


Luanda, 05/03– The state-run Angola National Fuel Society (Sonangol) and the Italian oil exploration company (ENI), announced Friday here the discovery of crude oil in deep water of block 15/06, in the Angolan maritime zone.

According to a statement from Sonangol, the new oil spot, named Sango-1, was discovered in April in a depth of 1,349 meters and reached a total depth of 3, 346 meters.

The document informs also that in the mentioned area was found a hydrocarbon productive zone with 127 meters in Miocene sand, with high permeability.

Sango-1 is the first drilled oil hole in Block 15/06, located about 350 kilometres to the north of Luanda. 

Sonangol is the concessionaire company and ENI-Angola SPA works as operator of Block 15/06.

*15/06 is one of 4 blocks being partially offered to CVI*::


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hmmm I saw CVI's ann and was trying to make heads or tails from it,

Very complex but here's the little I see 

Currently *365m shares +95m 15c options*

Will do a 75m placement@ 22.2c = $16.65m cash
Options exercised = $14.25m cash

*So Shares Fully Dilluted = 535m* (365m+95m+75m)

Cash = $31m
Holding in PENSADOR = $75M
Holding in FORTITUDE = $35m


*Total NTA = $140m = 26.3c a share*

I think they retain some of their projects too

Interesting


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hmmm was expecting others to give feedback,

Heaven't really followed CVI so please understand my above post was based on 5mins worth of research and glancing

I bought a few hundred k at 21.5c after it fell back

Would be interested to hear what others think

p.s. Do they have anything else left or will it just be their NTA holdings? Cheers


----------



## JTLP (16 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hey YT,

I've held CVI for so long now its become a bottom drawer filler. There is always so much talk of promise but with so little results. Take today's ann for example, the financing isn't even CONCRETE .

Seriously, they announce things all the time without an ounce of certainty in them. This company needs to do 2 things:
- Give the market clarity
- Stop issuing new shares

The SP of CVI is very manipulated. Insider trading to the maxxx...pepsi maxxx.

They are now waiting on evaluation reports for 4 offshore oil blocks they are in the running for (they can choose to accept a minor stake in these blocks (5 or 10%) if the results are good).

Let's just say they have their fingers in that many pies that they just can't concentrate on one and developing some stability.

***ADDITION***

I think the only thing they have concrete is some copper/gold grounds in Angola.


----------



## Sskim (16 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hi YT

Just joined this forum. Have been on another forum and heard about this one.

I think u may expect some good feedback pretty soon as they were discussin u there. I can copy and past from there to here but I think I will wait and see as I dont like plagiarising. If no one comes on an posts I will do it.

Sskim


----------



## kromey (16 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

JTLP have to issue more shares to progress no other way. How many shares did OXR have back in their junior days and how many now.


----------



## skiper (16 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



kromey said:


> JTLP have to issue more shares to progress no other way. How many shares did OXR have back in their junior days and how many now.




Yeah, I like the idea its a win win for CVI with the $1.1B funding we by back the shares they ultimately will own in CVI. This is just a holding company that is a private entity, that are ultimately investing in CVI

Interesting the next few trading sessions going by the huge lift to 39M traded today.

Tony Caplin report to be released shortly to Insto's world over. 

Patience has been the key here with hold ups due to dealing in Africa and the Angolans. ie Onshore which is minimal to extract has been held up until elections in a few months, out of company control.


----------



## skiper (16 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

CityView Concludes US$1.1 Billion Project Funding Plans

CityView Concludes US$1.1 Billion Project Funding PlansPERTH, AustraliaCITYVIEW
PERTH, Australia--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- 
CityView Corporation Limited (ASX: CVI; OTCBB: CTVWF) ('CityView') is pleased to announce the conclusion of negotiations to finance the key projects in West Africa in which CityView holds interests or is currently evaluating. 

The directors of CityView believe that the proposed arrangements will significantly increase the value of the Company, as they remove the immediate funding commitments on CityView's oil, diamond, copper, gold and other mineral programmes. Importantly it allows CityView to retain ultimate control of the projects whilst providing the large amounts of working capital to fast track the various projects. 



Pensador Resources Inc. 

Pensador Resources Inc. ('Pensador'), a US corporation that will assist CityView with the financing of these projects, is in the final stages of securing underwriting which will aggregate on completion approximately US$1.1 billion in equity. Pensador shares will be subscribed for by Angolan nationals and other parties at a price of US$20 per share. Three prominent Angolan businessmen are joining the Board of Pensador. 

As a first step, in exchange for 3.4 million Pensador shares valued at US$68 million at the above price of US$20 per share, CityView will transfer to Pensador its rights to and interests in the following investment opportunities: 

The opportunity to invest in four Angolan offshore oil licences which CityView has been evaluating for the past two months; and 
The opportunity to invest in an oil refinery in West Africa with guaranteed supply and off-take which is currently in the advanced due diligence stage. 
It is anticipated that upon completion of the financing, the fully diluted issued capital of Pensador will be approximately 68.5 million shares which when valued at US$20 per share has a market capital of ~US$1.4 billion. The difference between US$1.1 billion and US$1.4 billion represents shares anticipated to be allotted to Angolans as part consideration for the assets to be transferred to Pensador. 

In recognition of CityView's pioneering work in Angola, CityView has been granted the right to increase its proposed holding from the above 3.4 million shares to 4.2 million Pensador shares by subscribing for a further 800,000 shares at a negotiated discount price of US$15 per share for a total of US$12 million. 

To assist CityView to take advantage of this opportunity, two UK investment groups have offered to subscribe for up to 75 million CityView shares at a price of Au$0.222, being a premium to the present market price. 

Claw-Back 

A key component of the finance package was the securing of undertakings from the major shareholders in Pensador to exchange their Pensador shares for CityView shares when called upon by CityView (the 'claw-back'). 

The terms of the claw-back will ultimately be based on respective independent valuations immediately prior to the exercise of the clawback option. Exercise of this claw-back option will be subject to the approval of CityView's shareholders. 

CityView has commissioned an analyst team in London to review the impact on CityView of the proposed finance plans, work programmes, legal title and corporate governance. It is anticipated that this report will be available shortly. 

Upon exercise of the 'claw-back' option over Pensador shares, and the merger of Pensador with CityView, CityView will be the surviving holding company. At that point, CityView will seek to upgrade its Stock Exchange listing in the USA from its present OTCBB status to a higher Stock Exchange. 

Work Program 

It is anticipated that the funds available to Pensador will be allocated towards the development of the following projects-: 

a. To bring Cachoeiras copper project to a JORC compliant resource and then into commercial production. Also to continue exploration on the other four copper concessions held by Fortitude Minerals Limited ('Fortitude') in Angola; 

b. To bring the Luachisse and Nhefo alluvial diamond concessions into production; 

c. To construct and commission in West Africa a 100,000 barrels of oil per day refinery, with a guaranteed oil supply and off-take for its refined products; 

d. To participate in the development of four Offshore Oil Permits in Angola; 

e. To establish an Angolan energy fund for the development of onshore oil and gas deposits in Angola; 

f. To develop a JORC compliant resource at the Longonjo copper/gold/rare earths project; 

g. To develop a JORC compliant resource at the Chipindo gold project; 

h. To continue exploration at the Ucua pegmatite project; 

i. To conduct initial exploration and development work on the Luachisse and Nhefo diamondiferous kimberlites and the Longonjo diamond area; 

j. To invest in an Angolan Government Project currently subject to a confidentiality agreement; and 

k. To undertake studies on other opportunities in Angola including a large iron ore project. 

Diamonds 

Pensador will fund both the bringing into production of the two alluvial licences and also the development programme for the diamondiferous kimberlites. 

CityView will be granted a 10% interest in the net profits to be received by Canzar Resources Limited ('Canzar') in the Luachisse and Nhefo alluvial production. 

As CityView will become the ultimate holding company of all the group subsidiary companies, CityView's option over Canzar ceases to be relevant and will be relinquished. 

Metals 

CityView will retain its existing holding of 22,717,562 shares of Fortitude valued at US$31,577,411 million (US$1.39 per share). Two of the three directors of the Fortitude Board are CityView directors (I. Egan and N. Hoexter) and they will continue to be actively involved in monitoring the ongoing work programmes. 

Pensador will fund Fortitude's programmes to the commencement of copper production and development of the gold, rare earths and other minerals projects. 

Other Interests 

CityView will retain its option over Petro Energy Africa Limited/Turnberry Resources Inc who are in negotiation for oil rights in Cameroon. CityView will also retain its controlling interest in European Oil Limited which owns 6% of Quest Energy Middle East Limited ('Quest'). At the appropriate time Quest will facilitate the listing of CityView on the Dubai Stock Exchange


----------



## JTLP (16 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



kromey said:


> JTLP have to issue more shares to progress no other way. How many shares did OXR have back in their junior days and how many now.




Ermmm...at least Oxiana knew what they wanted to be in the beginning. Gold + Copper. They are also in a very stable part of the world.

CVI are just trying to gobble up everything they can, in a pretty risky place. Issuing shares is fine, but why did they always have to be at such discounted prices? And why would you issue shares for nothing concrete? To get the ball rolling...don't give me that because if sealing the deal is so shady what will happen if CVI and Angola's prominent figures have a tiff?

I would have been happier (plus the company would have been more effective) had CVI always issued the shares at 2 to 3 cents above the trading price. This would have created a nice floor for the SP and given shareholders confidence in the board. And a BIG PLUS as it would have meant that LESS shares had to be issued to pay these people for business.

CVI will ST-Ruggle to break new highs. I'm guessing there are A LOT of longs waiting to cash in on the 30 cent mark.

Plus Skiper...i said it before...when that deal + oil leases are SIGNED, SEALED & DELIVERED...maybe then will confidence reign supreme in CVI.

Until then...its back to the bottom drawer for me 

Haw haw haw haw haw (Tim Allen laugh circa Home Improvement / Simpsons)


----------



## kromey (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

JTLP I don't believe Angola is that risky the war finished 6 years ago full steam ahead there now........


----------



## tallmantim (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> Ermmm...at least Oxiana knew what they wanted to be in the beginning. Gold + Copper. They are also in a very stable part of the world.)




CVI do have a clear view, and Angola is one of the most stable counties in the region now. You need to do your research.

Look at the political stability page:

Angola: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c4.pdf

Much better than:
Nigeria: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c161.pdf
Kenya: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c116.pdf
DR Congo: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c248.pdf
Congo: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c45.pdf
Zimbabwe: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c250.pdf
Indonesia: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c102.pdf


Not as strong as:
Namibia: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c157.pdf
Zambia: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c249.pdf
Gabon: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c79.pdf
Cameroon: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c44.pdf

On par with:
Mexico: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c141.pdf
Papua New Guinea: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c176.pdf
Russia: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c187.pdf
Turkey: http://info.worldbank.org/governance/wgi2007/pdf/c221.pdf

Do you think companies would look at the stability of Mexico, PNG, Russia, Turkey or Indonesia as credible reasons to stay completely away from an investment in them?

LOL!!!





JTLP said:


> I would have been happier (plus the company would have been more effective) had CVI always issued the shares at 2 to 3 cents above the trading price. This would have created a nice floor for the SP and given shareholders confidence in the board. And a BIG PLUS as it would have meant that LESS shares had to be issued to pay these people for business.




LOL

Do you even know how placements work? Why do you think someone would buy shares from the company at a premium if they could just buy them on market for cheaper?

You need something to entice the "sophisticated investors" - usually a discount, or a free option for speculative shares!

All the best.


----------



## 123enen (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



tallmantim said:


> Do you even know how placements work? Why do you think someone would buy shares from the company at a premium if they could just buy them on market for cheaper?
> 
> You need something to entice the "sophisticated investors" - usually a discount, or a free option for speculative shares!
> 
> All the best.




Hello - resident downramper here!

There was no premium .
The ASX release was issued when the market price hit .215 for the day. Perhaps even engineered. Some premium.
And besides MS assured everyone that the placement would be done at 30 cents.  What happened to that ?


----------



## prawn_86 (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I personally think CVI has some potential, however i would not buy them myself.

I have done a little research and my biggest problem is the fact that everything is so ambiguous. As JTLP has said, nothing is concrete yet.

While I understand things take time, I also know that African countries are not renound for keeping their promises. I also dont like the fact that the language used in the anns is complex, almost to try and make sure investors cannot fully understand what is going on.

Thats enough to keep me away.

Having said that, I wouldnt have complained if I picked some up at 10c a few days ago...


----------



## tallmantim (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



123enen said:


> Hello - resident downramper here!
> 
> There was no premium .
> The ASX release was issued when the market price hit .215 for the day. Perhaps even engineered. Some premium.
> And besides MS assured everyone that the placement would be done at 30 cents.  What happened to that ?




Well, we're in full agreement then 123 - as I said it is not normal for shares to be placed at a premium - people need to know that they are getting a good deal with the placement. In this case, 75 million shares at 22.2 cents in full knowledge that the company has $1.1B available and that the shareprice will soon go up strongly past 22.2.

Personally I think that the 30 cents placement comment was a "non-core promise", and he alluded to that in later conversations - the 30 cent comment was before the shares plunged down to 9.4 cents. If you had of said we would be placing shares at 22.2 cents three weeks ago, everyone would have been pretty excited! I have no problem with it as it allows them to get the "discounted" 800,000 shares.

By the way the announcement wasn't made when the shares were trading at 21.5 cents - but when they were trading at 19.5 cents. It then reopened at 21 cents - not sure where you got the 21.5 figure from, it hadn't reached that level since the 4th March.


----------



## tallmantim (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



prawn_86 said:


> I personally think CVI has some potential, however i would not buy them myself.
> 
> I have done a little research and my biggest problem is the fact that everything is so ambiguous. As JTLP has said, nothing is concrete yet.




Prawn,

I agree that it is ambiguous, you need to take the company at face value. They have followed through with what they have said in past; minerals, oil, diamonds and funding etc all look like reality, however the structure is still not crystal clear.

If people are not comfortable investing in a company without crystal clear tangible assets, CVI is not for them. On the speculative side, something like EXM is more appropriate - great blue sky potential with clear title to ground in Australia.

Investing in CVI is to a certain extent about belief - amazing potential, but to some looks too good to be true. For me, they continue to show that it IS true.

Cheers


----------



## 123enen (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

You are correct TMT. I meant 21 cents. The price hit 21 cents 4 or 5 times before announcement. Anyway, yes these things are usually done at a discount and this one was not. Quite wise given CVI earlier placements.


Here is something I dont understand.
CVI is now going to do a placement at 22.2 cents to UK investment houses.
Then they will use the money to buy Pensador shares.
WHy not place direct ( swap as in clawback) with Pensador NOW?
Why give the placement to the UK investment houses? Hmmm.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> Hey YT,
> The SP of CVI is very manipulated. Insider trading to the maxxx...pepsi maxxx.






JTLP said:


> Haw haw haw haw haw (Tim Allen laugh circa Home Improvement / Simpsons)




He he he JTLP, I like that "Pepsi Max!!!!!!!!" lol :

I still need to look into this alot further to make a proper decision,

Given that the SP has risen from 10c - 20c in a few days, getting the placement done at 22.2c is quite impressive (to me anyway)

But as I said I need to do alot more research dot the i's cross the t's etc and make up my mind on whether this is a trade or a proper hold

Are the company dual listed on AIM? I'm assuming so because they chose UK brokers, perhaps I should just check the web page, back in a sec


----------



## tallmantim (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> He he he JTLP, I like that "Pepsi Max!!!!!!!!" lol :
> 
> I still need to look into this alot further to make a proper decision,
> 
> ...




Hi YT,

They are on OTCBB, ASX and Frankfurt. Currently organising for a Dubai listing as well. They have a view of upgrading the US listing from OTCBB to Nasdaq at some point also.

The stock has been heavily manipulated, and there is some risk that the recipients of the placement could use it to manipulate further (ie keep the shareprice down in the short term). I think this is unlikely however as:

1. The previous placements had this happen on each of them - obvious pump and dumps related to placements. I would certainly hope that the company has learnt from this.

2. I personally think that there will be too many interested in entering the stock for someone to credibly hold the price down too much.

Anyway, there is plenty of volume on CVI that you can manage your risk to a certain extent with stop loss levels - you can certainly get out at short notice with a largish (or small) position without losing more than a couple of ticks.


----------



## skiper (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



prawn_86 said:


> I personally think CVI has some potential, however i would not buy them myself.
> 
> I have done a little research and my biggest problem is the fact that everything is so ambiguous. As JTLP has said, nothing is concrete yet.
> 
> ...




Fine Prawn, stay away, be good if you could substatiate your downramp, would be good if all posters went around posting on stocks they did not want to guy without FACTS.

Not in the spirit IMO

I can give you at least 1.1 Billion reasons to buy in..

The rest is to come obviously, we don't have much on paper, but I suppose thats Angola and Africa as you say.

But hey, 1.1Billion isn't a bad start I wouldn't think


----------



## kromey (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Prawn which in particular African countries don't keep their promises do you have a lot of experience with Angola not keeping their promises?


----------



## nick2fish (17 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

The trick would be find the oil first and heaps of it...Then good ole USA will take care of the sovereign risk  
Shes a risky one this one ...
I'm in on Monday   Cheers


----------



## nick2fish (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Just a few snipits to give thread cruziers a bit of background on where its all gonna happen. 
I think soveriegn(own government) risk is the biggie with this one.  It's clear that they aren't doing a great job of providing for the people and a hungry man is an angry one.
Religon cool and the country is actually very heavily US backed so no fear of invasion. 
Corrupt government... well welcome to Africa



Ethnic groups: Ovimbundu 37%, Kimbundu 25%, Bakongo 13%, mestico (mixed European and Native African) 2%, European 1%, other 22% 

Religions: 

Indigenous beliefs = 47%
Roman Catholic =38%
Protesant = 15% (Stats 1998)

"The generally amicable relationship among religions in society contributed to religious freedom. There is a functioning ecumenical movement, particularly in support of the peace and reconciliation movement."(Religous Freedom Report2003)

Angola underwent a transition from a one-party socialist state to a nominally multiparty democracy in 1992.
Angola is the second-largest oil producer in sub-Saharan Africa, yet its people are among the continent's poorest. The corruption of the Dos Santos government bears much of the blame. According to the International Monetary Fund, more than $4 billion in oil receipts have disappeared from Angola's treasury in the last six years.

In Aug. 2006, a peace deal was signed with separatist rebels from the Cabinda region. That clash has been called Angola's “forgotten war.” About 65% of Angola's oil comes from the region.

China continues to make substantial financial investments in Angola, including loans of around US$5 billion in 2006. Angola in turn is one of China’s largest oil suppliers. Chinese Prime Minister Wen Jiabao visited Luanda in June to push forward multifaceted cooperation between China and Angola. The presence of Chinese companies is very noticeable throughout the country, in particular construction companies working on the rehabilitation of major infrastructure such as railroads.  

http://hrw.org/englishwr2k7/docs/2007/01/11/angola14696.htm


----------



## bliimp (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hmmm was expecting others to give feedback,
> 
> Heaven't really followed CVI so please understand my above post was based on 5mins worth of research and glancing
> 
> ...




YT

I have been following CVI now for up to 6 months and have been in and out a few times, always facing the dreaded fear and greed syndrome.

In  my opinion CVI can be an absolutely mind-boggling multi-bagger or an abysmal loss making failure … And seriously, I cannot see any space in between !!!  

Either you will make a fortune or you will lose the lot !!!

Below I give some of my reasons.

*1. Corruption*

I know everyone has mentioned the subject of corruption in Africa.

But it has impacted CVI in a tangible way already!

By way of example, just look at CVI’s recent play in the Cameroon in Matanda for some onshore oil acerage … it was supposedly in the bag until the Cameroonians did a double deal with Glencore (you know, those gentlemanly good samaritans behind Xstrata) …  and to date I have not seen an announcement on the ASX that the Cameroon play is buried and dead … there is just silence, silence and more silence.

And just do a check on  Glencore where the ABC said that it _has been accused of illegal dealings with rogue states: apartheid South Africa, Communist Russia, Iran, and Iraq under Saddam Hussein_, and has a _history of busting UN embargoes to profit from corrupt or despotic regimes._

To get a feel for what CVI must be dealing with, have a look at New Millenium Resource’s diamond (mis)adventure in Angola (refer to an earlier post on this thread) … Can CVI succeed where all others have failed?

And just look at the rate of CVI’s endless share placements over the past year … absolutely no ASX disclosure of who got the shares and for what reasons!

*2. Mark Smythe*

Then there is the MD,  Mark Smythe factor!

He is obviously an extraordinary man … to be able to do all this wheeling-and-dealing to get CVI to where it s today … and, to do all this while being well into his late 60s!

But then look further into his CV, and you find that about one and a half years ago he was the CEO of Simba Mines, doing business in Africa … but from there, he is reincarnated as MD of CVI …and followed into CVI by Ian Egan, a current director of CVI, who was also a once CEO of Simba Mines! … Confused?

So what became of the shareholders of Simba Mines … You will need to ask them … in the last 12 months the share price did reach .0001 cents!!!

*3. Complexity*

And not only are CVI just into oil, gold, copper and diamonds … but they were also into uranium (about 1 to 2 years ago when uranium was all the rage), and into the near future there is also talk of a trendy iron play (but once oil, gold, copper and diamonds are bedded down!) … and lets not forget, they are also going to be building an oil refinery!!!

IMO, don’t get too deep and meaningful and try to understand the CVI structure … there are more associations and relationships, and more plays and counter-plays with CVI than anything the great Russian chess masters of the past would have ever been able to come up with! 

In fact CVI makes John Spalvin’s Adsteam group of the late 1980s / early 1990s (a conglomerate made up of a complicated web of cross ownership between Woolworths, David Jones, National Foods etc etc etc) look like some kindergarten play time construction!

*4. Effect on People*

Probably, one of the best authorities on CVI is 123enen … He probably knows more about CVI next to Mark Smythe himself.

Until about one month ago he was a true-believer of CVI … but then there was a sudden “awakening” … and he has possibly been one of their most fearless and fervent critics, posting at least a dozen times a day on CVI in HC … while being both in and out of the stock during that period … work that one out!!!

You see what I mean … It has a spellbinding effect on people! … it mesmerizes people!

Seriously, I think intelligent people like 123enen use CVI as a cerebral gymnastics tool to keep their brain function and intellect at an optimum level.

*5. Summary*

So after all that, should you hold CVI? 

IMO, it all depends on your belief in just one man … Mark Smythe!

Can he successfully tiptoe thru the corruption tight-rope … do deal after deal after deal … and make this all work?

He has been stated as saying that his aim is to package a “basket of plays” in the next year or so, after which he plans to then on-sell to the likes of BHP for a few $billion!

And he may actually do it! And you may just make a fortune on CVI!

But then again, CVI does have the makings of a classic Shakespearean tragedy!!!


----------



## prawn_86 (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Fine Prawn, stay away, be good if you could substatiate your downramp, would be good if all posters went around posting on stocks they did not want to guy without FACTS.
> 
> Not in the spirit IMO
> 
> ...






kromey said:


> Prawn which in particular African countries don't keep their promises do you have a lot of experience with Angola not keeping their promises?




Isnt it funny how you put forward an opinion contrary to others and some people try to jump on you for downramping...

Skiper, it was not a downramp, it was putting forward my opinion, and why i believe it to be so, which is due to the unclear language in reports and the fact that a lot of things are still up in the a

Kromey, personally i dont have any experience, so i will admit it is a generalisation, however as other posters have mentioned, there is always sovereign risk when investing into a 2nd or 3rd world country.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



bliimp said:


> YT
> 
> I have been following CVI now for up to 6 months and have been in and out a few times, always facing the dreaded fear and greed syndrome.
> 
> ...




Bliimp an excellent excellent post there,

Makes for a very interesting read and helped me get up to speed on CVI alot quicker,

I am still undecided on the company, however I do think my entry just below 22c as being relatively safe given the placement at 22.2c

Re this manipulation are you talking about the share price being held down so it looks like the placement was done at a premium??? or are you talking about insider trading from 10c up????? Both puzzle me as I can see both occuring


----------



## JTLP (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

LOL...this thread has gone off the heaazzzzy!

Now to answer some Q's:

Tallmantim: EXM did a placement to Hong Kong investors at a premium to the on market SP. And can I add this: At lot of you guys are from HC, and the man with the most knowledge about CVI (T4P) even wrote it himself that CVI should have made placements at a premium to the SP, which would have equated to less shares issued and more confidence in the team. Secondly, don't twist my words. I didn't say Angola was like Aliens Vs Predator territory, with no respect for human life. I said it was A LOT riskier than Oxiana's territory in Australia.

You all sit here and say "oh it has to be done like this because that's business in Angola". Does that make it right? The people who you basically "employ" create dilution amongst your positions? 

As if any of you can honestly say that when the placements were made and the SP dropped accordingly that you weren't left a little dumbfounded/annoyed? I know I sat there and watched the SP get manipulated...up up and away thinking "thank god" only to see another dreaded "3B" and see the price go DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN...

And Skiper...seriously mate you are making enough LOLsagna to last a week...they even said that the 1.1 Billion dollar finance is not in concrete yet. Who the hell comes out, makes some vague statement about "oh we could have financing but X then Y + Z - A square root U has to happen before its settled...and even then we need Pensador to complete underwriting (which hasn't been done yet)".

Well, CVI is staying in the portfolio because this one to me is basically a write off. I will keep it to teach myself a lesson...

***Disclaimer***
In saying this i'm hoping a beautiful bout of JTLP karma comes swinging my way...CVI magically hits up big numbers then i'm moving to the sell side faster than you can say APPENDIX 3B!!!


----------



## Kelt (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Bliimp an excellent excellent post there,
> 
> Re this manipulation are you talking about the share price being held down so it looks like the placement was done at a premium??? or are you talking about insider trading from 10c up????? Both puzzle me as I can see both occuring




G'day YT

I think Bliimp was talking about Feb/March 08'. Have a look at the chart.

The stock formed a solid base at 18c and it ran hard a few times, with people thinking 'breakout' only to have a placement announced the next day. The stock than dived back to 18c. You can see what happened the third time.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> LOL...this thread has gone off the heaazzzzy!
> I didn't say Angola was like Aliens Vs Predator territory, with no respect for human life.




LOL man keep these one liners coming, "AvP territory" love it 

ohhh also I just checked what CVI did in the US and it looks like it closed at 23c US (I'm assuming) = 25.5c AUD, sorta bodes well for Monday I guess, but then someone said that the OTC is a joke mkt (think it was Goldman on the GCR thread re Legend) 


p.s. Its in USD yeah??

http://quotes.nasdaq.com/asp/summaryquote.asp?symbol=CTVWF&selected=CTVWF


----------



## skiper (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Kelt said:


> G'day YT
> 
> I think Bliimp was talking about Feb/March 08'. Have a look at the chart.
> 
> The stock formed a solid base at 18c and it ran hard a few times, with people thinking 'breakout' only to have a placement announced the next day. The stock than dived back to 18c. You can see what happened the third time.




Hey Kelt, that Caplin Report due any time now should work wonders for the stock. Basically a report for Institutions for those still doing their anaylsis by Tony Caplin out of the UK


----------



## tallmantim (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> Tallmantim: EXM did a placement to Hong Kong investors at a premium to the on market SP. And can I add this: At lot of you guys are from HC, and the man with the most knowledge about CVI (T4P) even wrote it himself that CVI should have made placements at a premium to the SP, which would have equated to less shares issued and more confidence in the team.




LOL JTLP - you will note me message below. You are aware I assume that they gave away a free option with that placement? A free option that is trading currently at about 1 cent?



tallmantim said:


> You need something to entice the "sophisticated investors" - usually a discount, or a free option for speculative shares!




What would CVI entice shareholders in with? Do you think we should have done a placement when the price was at 15 cents at 20 cents with a free CVIO option? I don't think so.




JTLP said:


> Secondly, don't twist my words. I didn't say Angola was like Aliens Vs Predator territory, with no respect for human life. I said it was A LOT riskier than Oxiana's territory in Australia.




No - what you said was that Oxiana was in a stable part of the world, which infers whether you meant it or not that Angola is not a stable part of the world. I put some evidence showing that while Angola is by no means perfect (it's sitting on the 30th percentile as a rating of stability) it is more stable than countries like Indonesia that are commonly invested in.

Risk is relative. Geological risk for many of CVIs holdings is very low - they are working off assays that the Russians did during the war, although they are not JORC compliant. There is a higher level of sovereign risk with it. Overall the risk is much lower IMO than many Australian explorers when you look at the overall profile.



JTLP said:


> You all sit here and say "oh it has to be done like this because that's business in Angola". Does that make it right? The people who you basically "employ" create dilution amongst your positions?
> 
> As if any of you can honestly say that when the placements were made and the SP dropped accordingly that you weren't left a little dumbfounded/annoyed? I know I sat there and watched the SP get manipulated...up up and away thinking "thank god" only to see another dreaded "3B" and see the price go DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN...




Yes - hopefully that is a thing of the past and the company have learned from it. Very unsavoury!



JTLP said:


> Well, CVI is staying in the portfolio because this one to me is basically a write off. I will keep it to teach myself a lesson...




LOL - at what price did you buy in? Either you bought at the top of the hype for the first time (ie. high 30's) or you are within striking distance of being in the money. What lesson do you want to teach yourself? Portfolio risk management? Doesn't sound like it is doing much teaching in your bottom drawer! They should have been sold already to teach you that lesson!



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> LOL man keep these one liners coming, "AvP territory" love it
> 
> ohhh also I just checked what CVI did in the US and it looks like it closed at 23c US (I'm assuming) = 25.5c AUD, sorta bodes well for Monday I guess, but then someone said that the OTC is a joke mkt (think it was Goldman on the GCR thread re Legend)
> 
> ...




Yes - the overseas listing are IMO largely irrelevant at the moment, however I think they are a core part of the longer term strategy.

All is lead from the Australian market.

Yes, in US$.


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Well obviously the company has no focus, and since I first checked them out the fundamentals have been constantly changing.Price movement is the only thing most are interested in with CVI and may be worth a serious investment once they focus on a goal to completion.
Presently holding for s.p. movement alone.











.


----------



## JTLP (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



tallmantim said:


> LOL JTLP - you will note me message below. You are aware I assume that they gave away a free option with that placement? A free option that is trading currently at about 1 cent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK. I'm going to try and number and title some things so we both don't get lost.

1. Placements
I am aware about the free options given out. That doesn't concern me. The general market looked at the investors receiving shares at a premium to the SP, hence the nice rise and support (not atm though!). CVI couldn't do this why?

Why not entice "sophisticated" investors (which reminds me of another thing which i will point out) with some CONCRETE evidence and deals? I'm pretty sure the people who were handling the 3B's pretty much killed all credibility in CVI. (again, T4P even criticized your saviour MS about the dealing of the placements)

2. Political Stability
Timmy, let me point something out to you. I do think that Angola is not a stable part of the world. Just because IMF or whoever puts it into some ranking system, doesn't mean i'm going to set up my local milkbar in Angola because it's better than Indonesia. Let me ask you this, would you travel to Angola and try to set up a business there as a foreigner? Or would you take your family there for a holiday?

Look at the surrounding nations (Nigeria etc). All countries that teeter on the edge of civil war. It is nice to see Angola rising from the ashes of its former self, but lets face it, it's no pheonix, and there is always a risk of someone snapping. You can say that CVI have connections in Angola, but have you ever studied Law? If so, you will take note that if anythign was to ever go sour, i'm pretty sure the CVI board would be up against these "prominent" Angolan's in Angola's courts (Hello Schapelle Corby!), quite the formidable task you must agree? 

Or, I can put it like this. We all know Australia is a free and beautiful country. I'm sure if you had a dispute with somebody in business, you would receive a fair and honest civil trial, and could be 99.9% sure that the findings that were returned and the way the case was handled was honest. 

Could CVI expect the same in Angola if things turned Chromeo? (*Nasty* girl for all those playing at home).

3. Buy-In Price
Although it's really nobody's business, I can tell you that I've been in and out of CVI twice. Made nice coin off the first. This time around not so lucky (a few cents off my buy in yes).

And what does it tell me about risk management? I know I am a risky person...hell just last week I started crossing the road when the red man was flashing NO! BUT HELL TIMMY I DID IT! 

Seriously, the thing I found with CVI is that setting close stops did nothing (due to the manipulation). Having it sit in my bottom drawer makes me look at it and think "what a stupid mistake that one was" everytime i see it. I will probably frame the CHESS certificate when I do sell it just for kicks.

It has actually taught me to understand a companies structure and make sure that you understand and trust the board. Until Mark Smyth starts signing, sealing and delivering...my trust will always be thattta way ---->


----------



## tallmantim (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> OK. I'm going to try and number and title some things so we both don't get lost.
> 
> 1. Placements
> I am aware about the free options given out. That doesn't concern me. The general market looked at the investors receiving shares at a premium to the SP, hence the nice rise and support (not atm though!). CVI couldn't do this why?
> ...




So again, would it have been in investors best interests to attach a free CVIO to a placement when the shareprice was at 15 cents?

They have managed now to place shares at a small premium (22.2 cents) without anything else attached. I would prefer there wasn't dilution but it is a fact of life.

As far as the stream of placements through Dec-March? Bloody annoying!

As I've said - I hope the company has learned something from the experience. In hindsight it was a mistake the way they were handled.

If they went through the same thing again I would be extremely upset - but there is no longer the impetus to carry out small time placements.

There WERE no concrete deals that could get people on side during Jan -March - do you remember market sentiment at that time? Bears Sterns going down, an end to the financial markets as we've known them?



JTLP said:


> 2. Political Stability
> Timmy, let me point something out to you. I do think that Angola is not a stable part of the world. Just because IMF or whoever puts it into some ranking system, doesn't mean i'm going to set up my local milkbar in Angola because it's better than Indonesia. Let me ask you this, would you travel to Angola and try to set up a business there as a foreigner? Or would you take your family there for a holiday?




I wouldn't want to go to Cloncurry for a holiday either!

That is beside the point however - my point was that where CVI has a high SOVEREIGN risk in comparison to Aussie explorers, it has a lower GEOLOGICAL risk because the ground is untouched - we are not picking over BHPs scraps from the 60's, there has been very limited exploration in Angola and we have Russian assays of the areas that we have bought.



JTLP said:


> Look at the surrounding nations (Nigeria etc). All countries that teeter on the edge of civil war. It is nice to see Angola rising from the ashes of its former self, but lets face it, it's no pheonix, and there is always a risk of someone snapping. You can say that CVI have connections in Angola, but have you ever studied Law? If so, you will take note that if anythign was to ever go sour, i'm pretty sure the CVI board would be up against these "prominent" Angolan's in Angola's courts (Hello Schapelle Corby!), quite the formidable task you must agree?




Completely agree. Sovereign risk and the risk of the major players (eg. MS) having a plane crash are the main risks in my mind.

Something on either of these could send the share price crashing in a day.



JTLP said:


> Or, I can put it like this. We all know Australia is a free and beautiful country. I'm sure if you had a dispute with somebody in business, you would receive a fair and honest civil trial, and could be 99.9% sure that the findings that were returned and the way the case was handled was honest.
> 
> Could CVI expect the same in Angola if things turned Chromeo? (*Nasty* girl for all those playing at home).
> 
> ...




I even crossed the road where there wasn't a pedestrian crossing once, but I digress...



JTLP said:


> Seriously, the thing I found with CVI is that setting close stops did nothing (due to the manipulation). Having it sit in my bottom drawer makes me look at it and think "what a stupid mistake that one was" everytime i see it. I will probably frame the CHESS certificate when I do sell it just for kicks.
> 
> It has actually taught me to understand a companies structure and make sure that you understand and trust the board. Until Mark Smyth starts signing, sealing and delivering...my trust will always be thattta way ---->





LOL

So, you made good coin once, your are not too far out of the money on your second trade, you don't believe in the company or management, you have no stop losses in place on the shares and you are not going to let go of the shares come hell or high water?



Will you sell when you are in profit next week? Or will you continue to hold your profitable holding that you have previously traded successfully for good coin as an abject example of the mistakes you have made?



All the best.


----------



## JTLP (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I didn't say I don't believe in them. I said they have zero credibility with all the nonsense that has occured. Until they start churning out the SSD (signed, sealed, delivered) announcements, they will continue to have the big, juicy, fat ZERO credibility.

Obtain % rights to 4 oil blocks = +1
Successfully complete this underwriting facility = +1
Firm up JORC of Cu & Au grounds = +1
Stop %#^! placements = +1
Become a concreting business just for kicks (concrete deals + another pie for CVI to put a mutant finger in) = +1

See...it's not hard to gain credibility. Don't promise what you don't have 

Selling? As I said: do the right thing it's an obligation, and the share price will thank you for your co-operation (CHA CHA sing it to the clean up Australia tune circa '99 ). If the trend is UP and CVI start to DELIVER why would I sell? They are currently an example of a very bad share IN MY VIEW in MY PORTFOLIO. If they start to come through I could re-frame the CHESS letter saying I bought them, only this time throw the phrase "Patience + Placements = WINNER" underneath it.

Timmy, I wish us all the best with CVI.


----------



## skiper (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Wysiwyg said:


> Well obviously the company has no focus, and since I first checked them out the fundamentals have been constantly changing.Price movement is the only thing most are interested in with CVI and may be worth a serious investment once they focus on a goal to completion.
> Presently holding for s.p. movement alone.
> .




Well, guys let it be known there is at least one Top 20 holder posting here, and 1 not far off. So having contact with MS and Team, we might seem a little bullish.

Same as the charts, Extremely BULLISH!!!!!!!!!!!

Wyswig, i would of thought at least you would know how goal posts change in Africa due unforseen cicumstances, that is all the hold up has been to to date, know they have multitudes more on the table and growing at a rapid pase.

I suppose you either love them or love to hate them as is seen by the posting.

All good


----------



## tallmantim (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> I didn't say I don't believe in them. I said they have zero credibility with all the nonsense that has occured. Until they start churning out the SSD (signed, sealed, delivered) announcements, they will continue to have the big, juicy, fat ZERO credibility.
> 
> Obtain % rights to 4 oil blocks = +1
> Successfully complete this underwriting facility = +1
> ...




I agree that it is that credibility that the market wants.

For me, I have a belief in the (very liquid) business plan of stitching up as many deals for good quality ground as quickly as possible - goldrush days in the wild wild west!

I like the big picture view.

Failure to meet self imposed time-frames and placement debacles have been the issues in the last few months (as well as broader market issues).

What has been achieved however is pretty impressive in my mind.

Confirming all of the things with "SSD" will be very helpful indeed and well received by the market. $1.1B should certainly help them get a few of the "SSD"s over the line!


----------



## prawn_86 (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Well, guys let it be known there is at least one Top 20 holder posting here, and 1 not far off. So having contact with MS and Team, we might seem a little bullish.




Skiper,

We do not post rumours here at ASF, so please refrain from comments like this in the future.

Everyone knows how bullish you are, but you have pretty much ruined your credibility by ramping it back before xmas 2007, so I would suggest that if you have no FACTS to add, then it is best to say nothing at all.

Regards

prawn


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

One of the outlays with the finance package is to construct and commission a 100,000 bbl/day oil refinery.Knowing a bit about industry and construction I thought this woulkd cost a fair chunk of the $1.1 billion.The quotes below are from a web page discussing costs/time etc.



> The cost of a new refinery is pretty nebulous, but my best estimates (from so many disparate sources, I could faint!) is about $1,000 - 5,000 per (barrel per stream day capacity), depending on the capacity of the refinery.  The lower the capacity the lower the unit bpd cost.
> 
> For example, a 20,000 bpd capacity refinery may cost $20 million, while a 100,000 bpd capacity refinery might cost $500 million.
> 
> For example, in Nigeria, I recently read that the 12,000 bpd topping modular refinery for Akwa-Ibom  is for $10 million, *while the 100,000 bpd complex refinery being touted for Tonwei Refinery in Bayelsa is estimated at $1.2* *billion*.




Another price on the Tonwei oil refinery in Nigeria is *$2 billion*.

http://tonweirefinery.com/bayelsa_oil_refinery_to_cost__2bn.htm
http://www.dawodu.com/aluko60.htm


----------



## 123enen (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

In the early days of refinery discussion MS has advised people that the refinery would require $200 Million.
More recently, some people that have been in contact with MS have advised that $400 Million is now required.

So there you go between $200M and $400M
Remember this is not a new refinery. It is relocation and recommision of an existing , PERHAPS elderly less technically advanced ( which is not necessarily bad) refinery.
This option is generally cheaper than a NEW high tech refinery.
The super High tech new 240,000 day /barrel refinery to be located at Lobito will touch $6 billion we are told.


----------



## tallmantim (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



tallmantim said:


> Prawn,
> 
> I agree that it is ambiguous, you need to take the company at face value. They have followed through with what they have said in past; minerals, oil, diamonds and funding etc all look like reality, however the structure is still not crystal clear.
> 
> ...






Wysiwyg said:


> One of the outlays with the finance package is to construct and commission a 100,000 bbl/day oil refinery.Knowing a bit about industry and construction I thought this woulkd cost a fair chunk of the $1.1 billion.The quotes below are from a web page discussing costs/time etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WYSIWYG,

CVI have announced they are not looking to build a new refinery, rather they are looking to relocate a second hand one.

The figures released are a cost of about $200M through one of the BRR reports from memory.


----------



## JTLP (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

And there you go again.

MS told holders $200m to commission. Now that has blown out to $400m. That is a 100% increase in costs. Does nobody else find this ridiculous? Imagine any other company saying that costs had blown out by 100% 

MS...i'm taking back my possible +1 credibility and going home


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



123enen said:


> In the early days of refinery discussion MS has advised people that the refinery would require $200 Million.
> More recently, some people that have been in contact with MS have advised that $400 Million is now required.
> 
> So there you go between $200M and $400M
> ...




Right you are 123enen about the relocation,  do you know what happened to the onshore Kwanza Basin Angola oil concessions and the Cameroon Matanda block?


----------



## 123enen (19 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Problem is, JTLP, that MS hasn't "officially" told anyone anything about the cost.

And you need to remember that CVI / Pensador will only be part owners so damned if we know how much CVI / pensador money will go towards the refinery.


----------



## 123enen (19 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Wysiwyg said:


> Right you are 123enen about the relocation,  do you know what happened to the onshore Kwanza Basin, Angola oil concessions and the Cameroon Matanda block?




1. Onshore Kwanza basin.
As of Friday we may have entered a new planning proposal / strategy for onshore Kwanza. Please note item E on the work program list on Friday's release.

e. To establish an Angolan energy fund for the development of onshore oil and gas deposits in Angola;

What does that mean for the future and for past plans regarding Onshore? How should that be interpreted. Once again things are unclear.

Is a new fund going to be created using money outside of Pensador? If so who will own the onshore concessions and who will profit from them/
Pensador or CVI or the members/contributors to the new fund?
All a matter of interpretation because nothing gets spelled out properly.


2. Angola offshore concessions
Friday's release confirms that Pensador will be given the opportunity to invest in four Angolan offshore oil licences which CityView has been evaluating for the past two months.

We understand that 40% of Falcon's share of offshore concessions is available under option. Will the whole 40% go to Pensador. It is likely but once again NOT clarified in the release.

Let's assume that Pensador get 40%. CVI get 6% of Pensador at start up..
So CVI will have 6% of 40% = 2.4% of Falcons oil concessions

Falcon has 5% of each block 15/06, 17/06 and 18/06. So CVI will have 2.4% of 5% =0.12% of the three main deepwater blocks. CVI will have 0.24% of block 6/06. Over time the clawback should mathematically boost their holding.


3. Matanda
CVI has LOST Matanda. It has been granted to another consortium. 
It is a long and painfull story but bottom line is that it's gone. 

All CVI statements to date, usually through shareholder updates, read that we are negotiating to transfer Matanda for a better location within Cameroon, possibly Bakassi penninsula. 
At the moment the reality is that Matanda is gone ,no matter what, and we need to see if we do get  anything else in Cameroon in time. Maybe yes maybe no.
I personally think NO.
.............................................

I hope that the HC people that read this accept that I have been fair in my assesment.


----------



## tallmantim (19 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



123enen said:


> I hope that the HC people that read this accept that I have been fair in my assesment.




LOL

Yes, all fair and above board 123!

Please see below for your reward.

;-)

**************************


----------



## kromey (19 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Included amongst the copper licences is Cachoeiras de Binga on which over 6,000 metres of core has been drilled. A non JORC compliant resource of 7.1 million tonnes of ore grading 2.14% copper has been defined there already. The immediate objective of Fortitude is to bring this resource to a JORC standard.
Also included in the portfolio is the Chipindo gold licence area with high gold grades reported in artisinal workings. Its geology is similar to the Minas Gerais gold area of Brazil.
Fortitude has identified a first class management team with a proven track record and a skill set that is appropriate to implement the work programme. The Chairman of Fortitude is Ian Egan who was formerly General Manager Non-ferrous Metals with BHP. He is currently a non executive Director for Kenmare Resources plc, which is developing a large titanium minerals project in Mozambique.
Fortitude lifts CityView to a new level in Angola through its wide spread of company-making projects and underpins the underlying value of CityView.
Mark Smyth..........Prawn what Skiper said it's a fact not rumour.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hmmm JTLP you gave me lots to think about,

I have taken a few off the table at 23.5c, I decided that I didn't know enough about the company to hold such a position so decided to half it

I must admit that given the posts I've read the water isn't as clear as I first thought it to be in terms of value

Speaking of posts, I was alerted to the fact that someone has as usual decided to "borrow" my research and put in HotCopper under the thread title "Young Traders on this" or something, surprisingly it wasn't the usuall suspects but rather someone else who wrote "I hope he doesn't mind" if your reading this my friend the  correct thing to do would perhaps be to PM me first to discuss? Also as I stated I have never followed CVI closely and what i put up was based on 5mins of research so I hope that is included as I don't want it to appear misleading, anyway as Alan said "Copy and paste artisist" what can you do


----------



## tallmantim (19 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Summary from BRR interview with Mark Smyth

Funding: Playing chess in Africa, you have to think about the black pieces - classic.

Need to work with the natives.

Success requires to be seen as a local company - Angolans have to see CityView as their own.

Looking to CityView to fast track their projects - get the project moving.

The Angolans will end up controlling CityView - a mini-BHP.

Credit risk rating has been upgraded from level 5 to level 3 in Angola.

CVI funding using the "Harvey Norman" formula. We will pay for the funding when we can afford it.

Next milestone will be the completion of the London analysis team. Mark off to London at the end of this week.

Margret River reds will be cracked by Ruth to celebrate.


----------



## kromey (19 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

YT probably shouldn't have listened to JTLP very interesting AGM today. CVI have great plans with the funding.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hey Kromey I didn't "listen" to JTLP, I took into account what he had to say,

In any event CVI got to my target valuation of 26c (approx) so I took my profits today

I still am confused by the deal somewhat 

This stock maybe undervalued and may have lots of upside but for me I need to be able to firmly value a stock (which based on what I could see was 26.3c) as it has reached the level I thought was fair value I sold


Good luck to all 




YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hmmm I saw CVI's ann and was trying to make heads or tails from it,
> 
> Very complex but here's the little I see
> 
> ...


----------



## skiper (20 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Kromey I didn't "listen" to JTLP, I took into account what he had to say,
> 
> In any event CVI got to my target valuation of 26c (approx) so I took my profits today
> 
> ...




Nice trade YT, be interesting when the Caplin Report is realeased to see what the markets think IMO, May even have a figure/$amount attached. 

Cheers


----------



## JTLP (20 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Kromey I didn't "listen" to JTLP, I took into account what he had to say,
> 
> In any event CVI got to my target valuation of 26c (approx) so I took my profits today
> 
> ...




Yo Kromes Homes don't be hatin on this CVI playa YO!

Haha  Well Kromey your little CVI AGM may have been sailing smooth yesterday, but it seems YT came through with the goods with his valuation.

Me? I just present information that I see fit. See you all at Orthodox Christmas  Oh wait...was that Kwanza Christmas  better just stick to nothing :


----------



## kromey (20 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> Yo Kromes Homes don't be hatin on this CVI playa YO!
> 
> Haha  Well Kromey your little CVI AGM may have been sailing smooth yesterday, but it seems YT came through with the goods with his valuation.
> 
> Me? I just present information that I see fit. See you all at Orthodox Christmas  Oh wait...was that Kwanza Christmas  better just stick to nothing :




JTLP not really interested in making a couple of cents i'm in for the long haul. Have been in since 7c last year. Come back to you in the near furure with a different valuation.


----------



## kromey (20 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

JTLP i think you must have bought last year near the peak and lost out when they dropped i suppose it happens to most people all you have to do is get onto the next one. I found this on HC from you......You almost start to believe the hater's on the forum, it almost does seem like its one big farce...HEAL ME T4P...TAKE AWAY THE PAIN


----------



## JTLP (20 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



kromey said:


> JTLP i think you must have bought last year near the peak and lost out when they dropped i suppose it happens to most people all you have to do is get onto the next one. I found this on HC from you......You almost start to believe the hater's on the forum, it almost does seem like its one big farce...HEAL ME T4P...TAKE AWAY THE PAIN




Kromey i think you analyze me too much. Can you spell sarcastic for me? I think i was taking the $@%! out of the situation saying to T4P..."give another long spiel on why this had to happen". 

I've traded CVI twice. First time made coin, second time still holding and just below my buy in (actually scrapped my buy today but eh).

The problem here is (and not just with CVI) that people only want to hear the positives, and as soon as someone brings a different light to the table, BAM! they have to be a downramper and are the ones holding the stock back.


----------



## kromey (21 May 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Looking rather bullish for a red day not many going green today. European Roadshow soon then the USA.


----------



## roland (4 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Up 23.3% today 

I suppose that's not so hard when your SP is $0.17 or so. I did notice that the depth has changed for the better on no news. Would like to see some announcement ellaborating on the $1B funding deal.

I sold a bunch at $0.22 and bought them back at $0.17, so I'm travelling pretty well at the moment.


----------



## CVI-investor (9 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hi!

Any CVI holders out there?

I have just joined Aussie Stock Forum, 
had enough of all the dribble on HC.
How do you think the market will react to the Caplin Report
(which should be out soon)?

Exberliner are you still here? I know youhave been in CVI
for a while now..

cdebingo@****


----------



## Sskim (9 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hi I am in CVI too. 

Dont post much but cehck to posts on Aussie stocks from time to time.

Item E and Items J should be interesting to see.

Top 20 has made a change for the better too

Sskim


----------



## JTLP (10 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Good to see the Institutional support shining through. 

One of the brand spanking new holder's decides to drop 14 million from their holding...LOL

Wonder what all the other regular holders have to say about this...


----------



## skiper (10 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> Good to see the Institutional support shining through.
> 
> One of the brand spanking new holder's decides to drop 14 million from their holding...LOL
> 
> Wonder what all the other regular holders have to say about this...




Not possible to have sold at market with an average of 15.7c IMO,

waiting on clarification from Global to find out if they were sold to a subsidiary or one of there own customers


----------



## skiper (11 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> Not possible to have sold at market with an average of 15.7c IMO,
> 
> waiting on clarification from Global to find out if they were sold to a subsidiary or one of there own customers




As first thought, it was an off market transfer, either a tax thingy or not wanting to be more than 5% due to having to always disclose what they are doing


----------



## hangseng (19 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

If you haven't already, then it is worthwhile reading this report.

I have remained on the fence with CVI for some time, regretfully . However I took a position a short time ago and this Price Waterhouse Coopers report displays why I am now quite positive of the future of CVI and very glad I took a position .

In particular this is a good start 
_"These assets, based on a sum of the parts methodology may be worth between US$182 million and US$296 million. This implies a value of between US$0.42 (AUD 0.45) and US$0.68 (AUD 0.73) per share."_

From the website:
http://www.cityviewcorp.com/images/stories/Caplin Analyst Report2.pdf
_*Price Waterhouse Coopers Report  
Wednesday, 18 June 2008  
Price Waterhouse Coopers Report: This report includes the research work undertaken by the Caplin analyst team who have been carrying out a comprehensive review of CityView's current underlying value.*_

The latest company Investor Update presentation is a worthwhle read.
http://www.cityviewcorp.com/images/stories/June 08 Update to Shareholders2.pdf


----------



## hangseng (19 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Boardroom radio presentation just listed.

CVI - Update to Shareholders - Mr Mark Smyth, CEO
http://www.brr.com.au/event/47102


----------



## mannymanny (21 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

what links does CVI- Cityview Corporation have with New Millennium Resources Ltd,-NML mininig for diamonds in Angola in recent posts. #100, #101?


----------



## 123enen (21 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



mannymanny said:


> what links does CVI- Cityview Corporation have with New Millennium Resources Ltd,-NML mininig for diamonds in Angola in recent posts. #100, #101?




No current links.

Previously, Directors of NML and directors of CVI were directors of a third company called Simba mining.


----------



## hangseng (21 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



mannymanny said:


> what links does CVI- Cityview Corporation have with New Millennium Resources Ltd,-NML mininig for diamonds in Angola in recent posts. #100, #101?




This is CVI's interest in Diamonds, currently they hold a 10% free carried net interest in all profit I believe. I only know brief information on this, all I do know it will provide free cash flow to CVI and is a drop in the ocean compared to what is really about to happen.

The CVI story grows much bigger the more I read about it.


Cityview Corporation Limited (ASX:CVI) - Angolan Diamond Projects - Mr Mark Smyth, CEO
Tuesday January 29 2:52 PM
Sydney, Australia, Jan 29, 2008 - (ABN Newswire) - 

"Cityview Corporation Limited (ASX: CVI.AX) is pleased to announce that Endiama, the Angolan National Diamonds Company, acknowledge the grant to CityView of the exclusive right to acquire 100% of Canzar Resources plc ("Canzar"), the holders of a 41% legal and beneficial interest in 3 kimberlitic diamond concessions."

"The concessions are Caufo, Luachisse and Nheffo. CityView has paid US$1,030,000 as a 135 days option and shut out fee to purchase 100% of Canzar at a price to be determined on a fair value basis during the due diligence and independent valuation process. Local business groups in Angola have indicated their wish to participate in the raising of the requisite capital."

source: http://au.biz.yahoo.com/080129/42/1l306.html


----------



## JTLP (21 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Well well well...

It seems that the long anticipated, meant to lift CVI from the doldrums CAPLIN report came out; and it wasn't even worthy of management to announce it to the ASX (even though they are damn aware how much the market wanted to see the report (read this as: a member from that other share site is somewhat employed by CVI so i'm 100% sure they knew what they were doing). 

Better still, if this report is valuing your company at 45 - 73 cents AUD, wouldn't you be flouting this to the world? Clearly not, which makes me think there is something sinister in the air?

I listened to the BRR and know it concerned the report, but wouldn't you publish it anyway (i am also aware it sits on the website)?

It seems my concerns with the company still stand...


----------



## hangseng (21 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> Well well well...
> 
> It seems that the long anticipated, meant to lift CVI from the doldrums CAPLIN report came out; *and it wasn't even worthy of management to announce it to the ASX* (even though they are damn aware how much the market wanted to see the report (read this as: a member from that other share site is somewhat employed by CVI so i'm 100% sure they knew what they were doing).
> 
> ...




If you cared to check that ASX site you will find the Caplin report *was reported to the ASX*.

18/06/2008   Update to Shareholders 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080618/pdf/319pjccwtjs469.pdf

The BRR report was the following day and this also announced to the ASX.

19/06/2008   Broadcast re Update to Shareholders 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080619/pdf/319q5b9rf7m4yp.pdf

Not sure what you are attempting to put forward. However the innuendo of your post seems unfounded and ignorant of the fact that the Caplin report was reported to the market.


----------



## hangseng (21 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

JTLP, the report posted to the ASX on the 18/6/08 clearly indicated on the opening cover letter to refer to the Price Waterhouse Coopers Report on the Cityview website. This was also a direct hyperlink on the PDF document and so was reported via the ASX as required. All it would have taken is to click on it.

From the website:
http://www.cityviewcorp.com/images/stories/Caplin Analyst Report2.pdf
Price Waterhouse Coopers Report 
Wednesday, 18 June 2008 
Price Waterhouse Coopers Report: This report includes the research work undertaken by the Caplin analyst team who have been carrying out a comprehensive review of CityView's current underlying value.


----------



## JTLP (22 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hang Seng be easy...

The point I was raising is that CVI knew how much shareholders wanted to see this "Caplin Report"; why didn't they release it seperately to the market instead of making shareholders find it on their website?

I'm sorry if there has been a misunderstanding between us on that point.

By the way, there is no innuendo with my posts...i blatantly spelt out that I did not trust CVI management for various reasons (see a few pages back).

I know they have a lot going for them, I would just like to see something concrete. Too many if's/but's/maybe's...

Peace in the Middle East


----------



## Sskim (22 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

JTLP the PWC report has made valuations based on non-JORC findings. I would put it to you that CVI therefore felt uncomfortabel putting it out directly to the ASX but rather chose the more obtuse path.

This report is however required as part of the investro presentations that are about to happen

Sskim


----------



## mannymanny (23 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hangseng post #201

my question was on CVI, is that what connection does CVI have with New Millennium Resources Ltd (NML) when they have no assets in Diamonds in Angola. Have CVI taken over New Millennium Resources Ltd?


----------



## 123enen (23 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



mannymanny said:


> Hangseng post #201
> 
> my question was on CVI, is that what connection does CVI have with New Millennium Resources Ltd (NML) when they have no assets in Diamonds in Angola. Have CVI taken over New Millennium Resources Ltd?




NO

NML are just languashing .... I think directors are still drawing a wage.

http://www.new-millennium.com.au/download/news/nml_letter_to_shareholders_181207.pdf


----------



## hangseng (23 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



mannymanny said:


> Hangseng post #201
> 
> my question was on CVI, is that what connection does CVI have with New Millennium Resources Ltd (NML) when they have no assets in Diamonds in Angola. Have CVI taken over New Millennium Resources Ltd?




And I provided you an answer relating to CVI.

Unless NMR are associated with Canzar Resources plc, then I would have to say no they haven't. Nor have I seen anything aligning CVI to NMR. It would seem you are on your own with NMR's usuccessful 'alluvial' diamond prospects.

CVI is now involved in 'kimberlitic' diamond concessions, which is the proven successful way to be involved in diamonds especially in Angola.


----------



## Sskim (23 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

CVI will be in Discussions with falcon today and tomorrow. MS has stated that he will be pushing to finalise the 4 off shore oil permits. He has stated that he needs this for his Euro and USA insto tour. He aims to make the Euro tour week starting in July (from memory).

So I am expecting an ann re off shore permite later this week thursday or Friday


----------



## 123enen (23 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Sskim said:


> MS has stated that he will be pushing to finalise the 4 off shore oil permits. He has stated that he needs this for his Euro and USA insto tour.




Hi Ssklm

Did he actually say that he needs the signoff for his insto tour???
I think thats not likely. Can you please confirm?


----------



## Sskim (23 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I guess signoff is implied:

This is what he has responded:

"Dear Jens 

The institutions will come into CityView when we sign up the 4 offshore oil permits and the refinery . 

My focus is now on the offshore permits . Tomorrow we are having a detailed review of the permits 
in our data room at Guildford outside London . On Monday the Falcon team fly up from Luanda in their private jet and negotiations start in Lisbon that evening 

When this is finished we will focus on the refinery . 

Am thinking about coming to Germany during week commencing July 7 

Regards 

Mark Smyth "

I trust this answers your query ?

Sskim

(Ps of course one may choose not to trust the source ? thats your call IMO)


----------



## JTLP (23 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

That is so LOL worthy its ridiculous. Is there a LOL worthy thread on this site?

The Falcon team in there Private JET!!!

ZOOM ZOOM Here come the A-Team.

I could never trust what people post on that other website...they have very lax laws for ramping and such. I know you copied this in sSkim for goodwill and for others to see (appreciated) but I do not know how people can take anything posted by an anonymous keyboard warrior as truthful. You did put in the disclaimer (A+ for you!)

CVI need something concrete (wow i write that a lot)...it's a simple equation. You get assets, they make money/worth a lot of money, people like you, they buy in and zoom...all good. The sustained selling is due to lack of clarity, and people not believing the story.

Hopefully, for the sake of all holders...MS can start to bring to the table some deals, get the ball rolling and get CVI a credible image...none of this "Orthodox Xmas" rubbish.

JTLP


----------



## Sskim (24 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

"tis healthy to be sceptical. No probelm with that.

I choose to beleive so please dont laugh so scornfully at me. It kinda hurts.

I am happy with the PWC report. I am happy withtnhe progress. I am happy with the POTENTIAL. I am also happy that Falcon and CVI are negotitating terms right now. I am also happy that there is a very good chance that MS will have what CVI needs for the insto presentation over the next few weeks.

Happy happy happy.

But that is my choice I guess

Sskim


----------



## JTLP (24 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Sskim said:


> "tis healthy to be sceptical. No probelm with that.
> 
> I choose to beleive so please dont laugh so scornfully at me. It kinda hurts.
> 
> ...





Sskim my boy...twas not laughing at you! 

I just love it how people will post that sort of information for the 'benefit' of others (i'm talking about the original poster not yourself!)

Ahh well if CVI can prove me wrong then kudos to all the holders! You don't ever want to see people losing money


----------



## Sskim (25 June 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

"...kudos to all the holders"

Thanks my friend . Wish us all the best of luck. U know as an investor in the co. I off course had to make a decision to trust them. 

Lets see what unfolds over the coming days.

I really do recommend u to our CVI. Please join us


----------



## JTLP (8 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I'm going to bust out a gangsta rap about CVI...hope you all enjoy it.

CVI...going straight to the top...
can't nothin stop this train...
Orthodox Christmas = 1 buck!

But oh no, we got some playa hater's in the house,
get some "substantial holders" in... 2 weeks later they out!

But don't have no fear...cause HC is here...
they got peeps working overtime...whisperin in your ear...
"Have faith...hold strong...CVI's got it all...
diamonds, pearls...heck they even own the NBA Basketball!"

Say whatttt...whattt you talkin bout?? 
I ain't seen nothing in concrete, why you run your mouth!

Tee hee that was fair lame but alas...sentiments on CVI

XOXO

JTLP


----------



## Pommiegranite (8 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> I'm going to bust out a gangsta rap about CVI...hope you all enjoy it.
> 
> CVI...going straight to the top...
> can't nothin stop this train...
> ...




Very good! Although you could have dropped in "West Syeeeeedd" at the end, especially seeing they're targets are in West Africa.Anyways....I used to hold CVI and sold out when things started getting really convoluted, and that was reason enough.Good luck with CVI. However, too much of the unknown for my liking.


----------



## skiper (11 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Australian explorer increases ownership of Angolan copper and gold projects 
Text Size  
By: Rozanne Cloete
Published on 11th July 2008 
ASX-listed gold and cop- per explorer CityView Corporation reported earlier this year that it has increased its holding in Australian explorer Fortitude Minerals from 3,2-million shares to 6,5-million shares.

CityView MD Mark Smyth says that, in order to consolidate its ownership of Fortitude, CityView intends to continue to lift its holding in Fortitude through a combination of share acquisitions and subscriptions.

At the appropriate time and subject to shareholder approval, CityView plans to transfer its Longonjo and Ucua interests in Angola for additional shares in Fortitude.

Fortitude has accumulated valuable mining interests in more than 15 000 km² of prime mineralised areas in several parts of Angola.

It has five copper licences running for several hundred kilometres along the western seaboard of Angola, and encompassing the greater part of the Upper Cuvo formation.

Copper mineralisation has been reported along the entire length of the Upper Cuvo formation and the area has the potential to be a new copper province.

Fortitude’s other copper licences include Cachoeiras de Binga, in which over 6 000 m of core has been drilled. The explorer’s primary objective is to bring this resource to a Joint Ore Reserves Committee standard. 

As part of the Upper Cuvo formation, the Chipindo gold licence area with its high gold grades was discovered during artisanal workings. Its geology is similar to that of the Minas Gerais gold area of Brazil.

Further, the Longonjo copper-gold-rare earths licence area contains the Catabola and Longonjo carbonatite projects. The Longonjo carbonatite project contains niobium, tantalum and uranium minerals.

At Catabola, copper and iron oxide mineralisation has been identified over a 1,6-km strike length. The drill rig is already on site and due to start drilling shortly, and the drilling programme will progress throughout most of 2008.

Another Fortitude prospect is the Ucua gold and beryllium licence area.

With Fortitude’s manage-ment team administering the Angolan metals projects, CityView’s management is free to develop its oil projects in Angola and Cameroon.

CityView is an Australia-based resource company, listed on the ASX in Australia, the over-the-counter bulletin board in the US and the Frankfurt Stock Exchange in Germany. 

Editor: Esmarie Swanepoel

http://www.miningweekly.com/article.php?a_id=136501


----------



## skiper (16 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Just a little rehash, LAST CALL

Eni finds Angolan elephant

http://www.scandoil.com/moxie-bm2/news/spo...-elephant.shtml


Published May 5, 2008 
Italian oil company Eni and Angolan state energy champ Sonangol have made an “important” oil discovery in the deepwater offshore Angola, where “excellent” quality oil (25 API) flowed from the well-head some 1,349 metres beneath the waves.

The Sangos 1 well is the first in Block 15/06, and more promise lies in the west of the acreage, some 35 kilometres north Luanda, the Angolan capital. Operator Eni said the well was drilled to total depth 3,343 m and revealed a 127 m oil column in porous Miocenic Age rock.

Eni has a 35 percent working interest in the Block, where Sonangol E&P (15 percent) is the licensee. The two companies are joined at Sangos by fellow contractors SSI Fifteen Ltd. (20 percent), Total (15 percent), Falcon Oil Holding (5 percent), Petrobras (five percent) and StatoilHydro with five percent.

The block was hotly contended in an international round. Eni, with its 125,000 barrels per day of Angolan production, won out and included the country known for its disciplined workforce into its growth plans.

Tags: Eni Norge AS, Falcon Oil Holding Angola, Petrobras, Sangos, Sonangol, Sonangol E&P, SSI Fifteen


*And..............*

http://www.redorbit.com/news/business/1374...vered_in_angola

Large Oilfield Discovered in Angola
Posted on: Wednesday, 7 May 2008, 06:00 

SAN DONATO MILANESE [Milan] - Eni, together with Angolan oil company Sonangol, discovered a very large and productive oil well off the Atlantic coast of Angola. The well is in the deep waters of the 15/06 Block, some1350 meters underwater and 350 kilometres north of the capital of Angola, Luanda. 

Few companies have the experience and the technology necessary to reach an oilfield hidden under waters so deep. The exploration drill Sangos Uno found a "formation" of highly permeable sand impregnated with oil. During the production test, the drill extracted crude of a very high quality (classified 29 gravity degrees on the API scale) and in quantities more relevant than expected. 

The size of the oilfield and the preliminary results "exceed preliminary estimates," was said at the company of San Donato Milanese [Headquartes of ENI], "and represent a solid basis for immediately starting specialty studies finalized at accelerating the development of the oilfield."From the upper level of the oilfield it is possible to extract 20 thousand barrels a day and this considerable amount can be multiplied by drilling more wells. 

Eni possesses the largest share of the oilfield with 35 per cent of the stake while smaller participations are held by Sonagol, Ssi Fifteen, Tepa, France's Total, Falcon, the Brazilian company Petrobas and Norway's Statoil


----------



## Trader Paul (17 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Hi folks,

CVI ... as requested, some near-term time cycle analysis !~!

21072008 ... positive news expected here

So, if the expected news is positive, then the price action 
around the 17-18072008 (and even early 21072008)
will likely be a low.

More later.

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## CVI-investor (19 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Thanks for that TP 

I can understand MS was invited by Rio Tinto
to give a presentation re CVI operations / progress in Angola 
at the head office in London on Thursday. 

Cheers to all CVI long term holders 

Please note: I have a bullish sentiment toward CVI and a vested interest as a Top 20 holder. None of my post are to be taken as independent, impartial or as investment advice. Please do your own research.


----------



## 123enen (19 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Rio Tinto now.

Is that the latest unsubstantiated jungle drum waffle .

Last year it was BHP and Oxiana and the Chinese. Now Rio Tinto

We hear that MS told the Chinese to get serious and buy 20 million shares on market first. I wonder if he said the same thing to Rio now ( and BHP and Oxiana)

Between the 4 of them that would be 80 Million shares but they didnt oblige.
Instead he gave them to Global.  HAhahaha 

That has to be ramp of the week!!!!


----------



## CVI-investor (20 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Trader Paul said:


> 21072008 ... positive news expected here




Sounds good Paul. Not sure about the news expected tomorrow. However, as a long term CVI investor, I  am looking forward to the day when the Angolan oil leases are signed, sealed and delivered -> that should clearly increase the investor confidence level. In context of investor confidence.. CVI Top 20 -
any dramatic changes here? Sell out? Accumulation?

The interest from Rio, ?BHPB, ?Oxiana, ?Chinese.. clearly demonstrates that CVI must be on the radar screen of some of the majors. With the massive potential in Angola that should not be surprising to the intelligent investors.
What did Jim Rogers point out: ..."low hanging fruit"? 

Clearly, the Global deal was not a marriage made in heaven for CVI holders.
However, the deal provided much needed cash, and with MS in USA for the next 10 days let us hope for some interest from the instos... Good luck Mark!!

No doubt, the current share price (last 11.5c) is rather disappointing.
Nevertheless, for me it is what it will be worth in a year or two from now that is important. With a very good job and much outdoor activity I am not desperate for a quick fix 

Cheers! 

Please note: I have a bullish sentiment toward CVI and a vested interest as a Top 20 holder. None of my post are to be taken as independent, impartial or as investment advice. Please do your own research.


----------



## dascore (20 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Here is an updated Delta Cycle analysis chart of CVI that has been helpful in timing the swings and cycles of the stock.

As can be seen from the chart, the delta cycle lines very often fall exactly on the same day or plus minus one day from the pivot where there had been a turning point.

Last Friday 18th July, was a time day when the blue delta cycle line occurred so that we have some element of optimism that 21st July 2008, Monday may be the day for a pivot swing up.

Also, signs of positive divergence have occurred between price and the stochrsi indicator as shown.

May the best prices be yours.








I am NOT a financial advisor and my post is purely educational and for entertainment purposes only. It is not suitable for trading. Consult your licensed broker or investment advisor if you wish to trade. DYOR!


----------



## dascore (21 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

For those interested in CVI and following the price movement on its delta cycle time day, here's an updated chart which is self explanatory to throw more light on what it is doing today.

Hint: Whenever the cycle trendline ( 2nd window ) cuts the zero degrees horizontal line, prices always move up - only in varying degrees - but up.

Will it cut tomorrow or will it turn recalcitrant and moves away?


----------



## dascore (22 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hi guys,

One last update to the CVI chart at end of today's trade- 22nd July 2008.

Despite the price moving no where, we find a bright candle formed when price moved up to close unchanged at 0.115 cents. This resulted in a positive cutting of the cycle trendline as shown in the chart.

In the past, whenever such a positive cutting is seen, prices will improve over a period of 3 to 10 days - shortest 3 days and longest 10 days.

Will it follow the same pattern as in the past? Will the continued drop in the Dow impact upon the expected improvement?

Let us continue to see what will happen, but as it is, we have technically sighted a positive signal today that has traditionally led to improved prices.

May the best trades be yours.


----------



## JTLP (23 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



dascore said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One last update to the CVI chart at end of today's trade- 22nd July 2008.
> 
> ...




Hi Dascore...what exactly are we looking for here for an increase in price? A lot more volume? 

How accurate are these charts you have posted?

Thanks

JTLP


----------



## dascore (23 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hi JTLP,

In charting the CVI in this way, I am only trying to uncover the price movement in a more discernible way-as you can see there is no volume charting involved.

Rather than adding or subtracting to the chart, it is best for the trader or investor to look at what the price did everytime in the past the cycles trendline did a positive cutting upwards at the zero degrees horizontal line and make his own deductions. If you study the charts, it is possible for you to make some reasonable conclusions on what the price did after the cutting.

The question of accuracy of charting versus fundamental analysis has been a long drawn question and had always attracted controversy. There is NO predicting ability in my charts - they serve to depict the historical performance in a clear discernible way only. However, by plotting the cycles of the stock in this way, I'm trying to separate the stock price movements into its two main dominant components - the trending phase and the cyclic phase and put them on chart. It is because if we can identify the cycle, we can know where we are within the cycle and thus make some educated guess as to what may come thereafter to complete the cycle. In the same way, we know when the stock has started to move into a trend or is trendless or moving with harmonics.

I have people who are not convinced with charts at all who tell me that charts, such as the one I've shown above, are nonsense and a complete waste of time and utter rubbish. At the same time, there are some traders who have seen the same charts and have, together with their own trading strategies,  found them profitable and so are of the definite opinion that these charts are "gold".

So these charts are rubbish and gold at the same time...

As for myself, for each stock that I subject to such chart analysis, I do a backward test and forward test for in sample data and also perform an out of sample data test to know how accurate the chart has been in the past and to know whether the cycle analysis is working or not in out of sample data as well.

Hope this helps. May the best prices be yours.Cheers.


----------



## JTLP (28 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Ahh k thanks Dascore I thought the grey bars below the price movements were volume...eh!

Well I don't see the CVI faithful singing the praises of the "Caplin Report" or the "1.1 Billion Dollar Finance"...all I see is everybody dodging the fact that this is now sitting at 10 cents.

How can a company who supposedly have so many deals to sign off be lingering at this price? Surely the hype/pump + dump etc would have propelled it to mid/late teens.

Low hanging fruit? I think they need it mashed up and spoon fed to them before this puppy moves.


----------



## hangseng (29 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Watch alert.

Short covering seems to be in progress with CVI now after the prolonged and deliberate sell down.  Has bounced back sharply to 10.5 after going down to 9.9.


----------



## beerzy (30 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I gave up on CVI as they had massive plans at the top but did not have the indians doing the ground work - Thus share price is still languishing.  However if they can get the work going in Ghana then they will be st for life and so will be us.
What do you guys and girls think?


----------



## beerzy (30 July 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Sorry, meant Angola in the last post - got me shares mixes up.
But really I bought at 10 cents and sold at 14.5 cents so I didn't get the full profit from them.  I am wary of management getting huge lines of credit and dealing with unstable Govts


----------



## CVI-investor (11 August 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

*MPLA very confident of victory *

Angola: Test of Lasting Peace - Campaigning Begins 

Luanda 

Angola may not have had an election for 16 years, but it certainly knows how to campaign. 

Flags and posters adorn cars and taxis across the city and people of all ages are proudly wearing t-shirts and caps showing their party colours. 

The campaigning period kicked off on this week ahead of the September 5 poll and there are rallies, conferences and leaflet drops going on in every town across the country. 

Ten parties and four coalitions of a further 24 parties are in the running, but the majority of votes are expected to go to the ruling MPLA (Popular Movement for Liberation of Angola) and its old civil war enemy UNITA (Union for the Total Independence of Angola). 

The other smaller parties hoping to claim some of the 220 National Assembly seats up for grabs include PRS (Party of Social Renovation), FPD (Democratic Front) and FNLA (National Front for the Liberation of Angola). 

*The MPLA is however very confident of victory. *

*Its campaign is slick and organised and it has bottomless funding thanks to the booming state-owned oil and diamond companies. *

Campaign co-ordinator Rui Luis FalÃ§Ã£o Pinto de Andrade, whose official job title is director of information and propaganda, said: "*We have three million members, we are the biggest political party in the world*." 

Defending criticism of his party's government for not doing more to develop Angola since the end of the war in 2002, he said: "The Angolan people are conscious that we were more than 30 years in war and we've only had six years of peace, but in six years of peace we have done many things. 

"Our people recognise this and more than that, our people recognise that the MPLA is the only party that can lead into the future." 

Questioned about Angola's high levels of poverty and problems, FalÃ§Ã£o shrugged and said this was a case of demographics and every country had poverty, even places like the United Kingdom. 

By contrast however, UNITA leader Isais Samakuva opened his campaign declaring that Angola's biggest problems were social exclusion, poverty, unemployment, the education system and corruption. 

"It's true our economy is growing, but it's growing badly," he said. "More than 90 percent of the nation's wealth is stolen by the state and is concentrated on less than 0.5 percent of the population of around 18 million." 

Despite their different approaches to solving Angola's problems, one thing that unites all parties is the fear of another war. 

The memory of the renewed fighting sparked by the 1992 elections is still fresh in many people's minds and with recent events in Zimbabwe and Kenya, everyone, regardless of their political affiliation, knows Angola needs to work hard to prove it can have a peaceful election. 

In an address to the nation on state radio on the eve of the campaign, President Jose Eduardo Dos Santos called on his people to respect each other and asked that the only weapons used were those of words and debate. 

Luisa Morgantini, head of the European Union observation mission which arrived in Luanda this week, praised Dos Santos and the other political leaders for their "language of tolerance" but said of course the election would be a challenge for the country. 

She referred to the "trauma of the 1992 election" and said she hoped everyone would look forward from that and ensure the poll was peaceful. 

There will be more than 100 observers visiting communities and polling stations around the country in the coming weeks and of course on September 5 itself. 

So far there have only been reports of isolated low-level intimidation -- including death threats and some flag burning -- in some more remote provinces. 

And according to many, this is as extreme as the violence is likely to become. 

One Western diplomat said: "There are some local tensions, but these are isolated and localised, we're not talking about organised intimidation campaigns. There is no indication this is happening. 

Although they added: "Intimidation can be subtle too -- vote MPLA and avoid another war is something a lot of people feel and say." 

Inter Press Service (Johannesburg) 
Posted to the web 9 August 2008 
Louise Redvers
_________________
Please note: I have a bullish sentiment toward CVI and a vested interest as a Top 20 holder. None of my post are to be taken as independent, impartial or as investment advice. Please do your own research.


----------



## bliimp (16 August 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Haven’t been following CVI lately, but could not help but notice an announcement on August 8 :-

_CityView Corporation Limited (“CityView”) is pleased to advise that it has entered into an agreement with ENDITRADE for the development of transportation and supply logistic services for support of the Angolan mining industry_

So CVI is now becoming :-
    1. A *Miner*
    2. An *Oil Refiner*
    3. And now, a *Transportation and Logistics Company*

They are taking *VERTICAL INTEGRATION* to its purest and ultimate definition.

And all this is being done with minimal cash reserves (just yesterday, there was another Appendix 3B share placement to raise $200k)!

And all this is being done almost single handedly by the near 70 year old CEO Mark Smythe!

If this whole CVI thing can be pulled off it will indeed be a candidate for the *Greatest Houdini act of the 21st Century*!!! 

Jeez … Good Luck to all true believers and long term holders!!!


----------



## skiper (16 August 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Global OWE CVI $1m and are a little late playing..........Fact,mentioned in last ann.

This is about to go OFF BIG TIME with elections 5/9

Looking the goods IMO with 2nd last ann.

In bed with the Angolans in a big way



................:alcohol::band:kebab...............................


----------



## JTLP (18 August 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Yep...CVI is firing in a big way today. WHAT AN ANN!

LOL these guys are the biggest wanna, gunna, about ta in the history of the ASX. 

Seriously shonky company...Pensandor looks to be falling through now as well. Do they ever want to announce anything in concrete  it seriously does my head in.

And now they want to bear a massive amount of debt...where is this magical money coming from? What happened to the 1.1 billion funding? LOLSAGNA all the way to LOLLYWOOD

CVI is possibly the worst punt I took a shot at. Should never have tried my luck on the pie in the sky predictions. Ahh well lesson learnt.


----------



## fordxbt (18 August 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

c`mon now..
i hear next their going to build their own line of autobots and escape to planet pixar
it all adds up, mining for the construction of the bots, oil for the fuel & transporation logistics for the deep outerspace travel


----------



## CVI-investor (22 August 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

*Mark Smyth now in China*

Ni hao!

I can understand Mark Smyth is here in China at the moment 

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Observers Praise Electoral Process *

Cubal, Benguela, – The international observers for the electoral process in Angola, Tuesday in Cubal locality, 140 km off Benguela city, southern province, voiced satisfaction at the progress of the process in that locality, which they said is "*running smoothly*". 

This was disclosed by *Sten Gurrik *and *Hildegard Sche*, the two European Union (EU) observers for electoral mission, soon after the separate audiences granted by the district administrator, VerÃ­ssimo Sapalo and by the director of Electoral Office, Pedro Benguela. 

Sten Gurrik praised the transparency of all the process, ranging from electoral registration, register of potential voters, the campaign involving the political party candidates for legislative elections, without complaint being recorded by the political parties, which would endanger the normal functioning of the process. 

“Being these and other procedures carried out by all concerned parties in this process, we can conclude that the ongoing preparations leading to the holding of transparent, fair and free elections are in good track”, stressed the observer. 

Sten Gurrik and Hildegard Scheu will stay in Benguela city, to follow up the electoral process in full and assessing the accomplishment, in the light of the international standards applied to democratic elections, of the laws and the regulations of the Republic of Angola, in the districts of Ganda, Caimbambo, Chongoroi and Cubal. 

The observer expressed interest in contacting with the ruling MPLA party and the main opposition Unita to enquire the matters related to the elections and at the moment the country’s life.

Cheers!
_________________
Please note: I have a bullish sentiment toward CVI and a vested interest as a Top 20 holder. None of my post are to be taken as independent, impartial or as investment advice. Please do your own research.


----------



## canny (29 August 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Little updated fundamental here - but with Angolan Elctions to be held next week, which has been noted as a critical turning point, we may expect to start hearing about oil leases within a short while of elections imo (maybe a month?)...
Meantime, there is obviously going to be the constant flow of other things happening.

Hope we're nearly in the centre of the maze now.....


----------



## skiper (7 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



canny said:


> Little updated fundamental here - but with Angolan Elctions to be held next week, which has been noted as a critical turning point, we may expect to start hearing about oil leases within a short while of elections imo (maybe a month?)...
> Meantime, there is obviously going to be the constant flow of other things happening.
> 
> Hope we're nearly in the centre of the maze now.....




*Constitutional change*

*The MPLA had been widely expected to win the election, but the partial results suggested the party was within reach of the coveted two-thirds majority that would allow it to make sweeping changes to the country's constitution.*
Angola rivals Nigeria as sub-Saharan Africa's biggest oil producer.

Full details below

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/africa/2008/09/200897511910317.html


----------



## canny (7 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Skiper - home and hosed by hte look of election results.
Should start to see some real changes happening now for hte long term benefit of CVI.
Been a long wait - and the successful election result for us flags the start of a new era.


http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/LT38644.htm

 "WHAT WILL A BIG MPLA VICTORY MEAN? 

The MPLA had been expected to at least retain its majority of 129 seats in the 220-member parliament, but winning more than two thirds would give it a free hand to be able to change the constitution in ways that could further entrench its power. 

Parliament in itself does not have that much power. The president has the right to veto any new legislation that is approved by parliament. He is the commander-in-chief of the armed forces and also appoints ministers and judges of the Supreme Court. 

A big MPLA win would certainly clear the way for President Jose Eduardo dos Santos, in power since 1979, to stand in next year's presidential election -- with little chance of being beaten. 

WHAT DOES IT MEAN FOR BUSINESS AND INVESTMENT? 

The oil firms pumping almost two million barrels of crude per day -- Angola rivals Nigeria as the continent's top oil producer -- will be very happy to see continued stability under a government with which they have good relations. 

New OPEC member Angola has become one of the world's fastest growing economies thanks to its oil production growth and only major instability would be likely to discourage significant interest in Angola from frontier investors. 

Extending the MPLA's dominance should give it a freer hand to enact the liberalising economic reforms investors seek to create more opportunities and to further fuel growth. 

Gross domestic product grew more than 24 percent in 2007, compared to an average 5.7 percent in Africa. Growth is forecast to reach 16.5 percent this year and to remain in double digits in 2009. 

The government also hopes to win a credit rating from a major agency -- it has set its sights on a rating of at least B+ -- and its chances of doing so could be improved if there is not too much trouble in the aftermath of the vote."


----------



## skiper (7 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



canny said:


> Skiper - home and hosed by hte look of election results.
> Should start to see some real changes happening now for hte long term benefit of CVI.
> Been a long wait - and the successful election result for us flags the start of a new era.
> 
> ...




Canny,
The Deputy Prime Minister Of Angola has his son on the Board Of Pensador, so i agrree 100% with your sentiment above and look forward to the next lot of announcements.


----------



## skiper (10 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Just a re-cap

*PRICE WATERHOUSE COOPERS VALUATION*


Executive summary
CityView Corporation (the “Company” or “CityView”) is an Australian based resource company. The Company’s strategy is to accumulate a portfolio of oil, copper, gold, rare earth and diamond assets in Angola and upgrade these assets into institutionally saleable and or bankable assets.
CityView assets include:
•
40.5% ownership interest in Fortitude Minerals Limited (“Fortitude”),
•
10.0% Net Profit Interest in the alluvial Luachisse and Nhefo diamond projects, and
•
4.2 million shares in Pensador Inc. (“Pensador”)
*These assets, based on a sum of the parts methodology may be worth between US$182 million and US$296 million. This implies a value of between US$0.42 (AUD 0.45) and US$0.68 (AUD 0.73) per share1.*The primary asset of value within Fortitude is Cachoeiras de Binga copper project. The resources associated with this project have not yet been assessed in a JORC compliant manner. This assessment is currently underway. The Company believes that the assessment, when completed, will confirm an area containing inferred reserves in excess of 1.0 million tonnes of copper, with ore grading of 2.14%.
Fortitude also holds other mineral licences (including copper and gold mineralisation areas), which it believes to offer additional significant upside to the current valuation of the Company. The Company holds this belief based on the history of exploration in the areas represented by these licences and the considerable size of the mineralisation area under each licence. The value of these reserves are not included in the above valuation implying considerable upside to the current valuation assuming successful completion of the JORC assessment and verification of the reserves.

*The above does not include the value of  US$1.1Billion in funding, or the offshore and onshore oil leases*


:chimney



.


----------



## nidrac (10 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> The Deputy Prime Minister Of Angola has his son on the Board Of Pensador




Source? Is this public knowledge or rumour & innuendo? Would be a boon for CVI if true... 

No public info has been released on Pensador to my knowledge.


----------



## skiper (11 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

*ASX / MEDIA RELEASE September 11, 2008*
Oil Refinery Acquisition & Funding
•
CityView signs contract for acquisition of refinery for West Africa.
•
Debt Funding from West African and European Banks.
•
Of the US$320 million purchase consideration, US$150 million to be raised by placement of CityView shares at Aus 20c per share.
CityView Corporation Limited (“CityView”) is pleased to announce that it has signed a conditional contract for the acquisition of a 50,000 barrels per stream day (bpsd) oil refinery, as foreshadowed in its announcement on August 18, 2008.
The total purchase consideration for the refinery is US$320 million. US$150 million of this will be raised by the placement of CityView shares, the price of which has been agreed with European institutions at Aus 20c per share.
The debt component on the refinery will be secured against the refinery itself with payment of principal and interest being deferred until cash flow is generated from the sale of refinery production.
CityView CEO, Mark Smyth said; “Now that we are in a position to secure the refinery, we can finalise negotiations with third parties to determine the most suitable site to locate it. We have several options that are available to us at the present time.”
“In addition we intend to expand the refinery from its current design capacity of 50,000 bpsd to 100,000 bpsd.”

Page 2 of 2
The transaction is subject to CityView shareholders’ consent. A notice of EGM will be issued in due course, containing further details of the transaction and financing arrangements. Following this share placement it is anticipated that certain members of the new institutional investors will seek Board representation.
The refinery purchase will be finalised in 2008, with shipment and construction in 2009 and operations commencing in the first half of 2010. Expansion to 100,000 bpsd capacity will commence following installation of the first module.
The funding of CityView’s other projects through Pensador Resources Inc and eventual merger will continue as planned, independent of the financing announced here.
Mark Smyth
Chief Executive Officer


----------



## skiper (11 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/drucken.html?art_id=19487501 


Vienna, London (ots) - HARDT ENERGY - the exclusive advisor to Tagore 
Investment S.A., a BVI company - announced today that Tagore Investment S.A. 
has reached an agreement to sell its 50.000 barrel crude oil refinery to 
CityView Corporation Limited. 

HARDT ENERGY acts as arranger and project advisor to Tagore Investments 
S.A. - the total purchase consideration is US$320 million. US$150 million of 
this will be raised by the placement of CityView shares, the price of which 
has been agreed with European institutions at Aus 20c per share. 

The balance of bank funding will involve both a major West African bank and 
a Global bank with the terms of the facilities and required due diligence in 
hand. 

HARDT GROUP Securities S.A. - a member of HARDT GROUP - acted as major 
lender by financing Tagore Investments S.A. and its refinery project. 

DDr. Alexander SCHWEICKHARDT, CEO of HARDT GROUP said: "We are extremely 
pleased with the professional cooperation with City View. The team has an 
exceptional deal flow, a strong track record and is very experienced in 
project financing at the highest level in a number of major projects." 

CityView CEO, Mark Smyth said; "Now that we are in a position to secure the 
refinery, we can finalise negotiations with third parties to determine the 
most suitable site to locate it. We have several options that are available 
to us at the present time". 

The transaction is subject to CityView shareholders' consent. A notice of 
EGM will be issued in due course, containing further details of the 
transaction and financing arrangements. Following this share placement it is 
anticipated that certain members of the new institutional investors will 
seek Board representation. 

The refinery purchase will be closed in 2008, with shipment and construction 
in 2009 and operations commencing in the first half of 2010. Expansion of 
the refinery to 100,000 bpd capacity will commence following installation of 
the first module. 

About TAGORE 

Tagore Investments S.A. has invested in the purchase, refurbishment and 
re-engineering of various technical components for the construction of a 
crude oil refinery (excluding on-site utilities, storage tanks and on-site 
infrastructure) with an operating capacity of approx. 50,000 barrels of 
crude oil per day. 

About CityView 

CityView owns a resources portfolio of oil, copper, gold, diamonds and rare 
earths. CityView's strategy is to secure title to major oil, mineral and 
diamond assets in West Africa and pursue a successful development programme. 
CityView is an Australian company, listed on the ASX in Australia, OTCBB in 
the USA and FSE in Germany. 

About HARDT ENERGY 

HARDT ENERGY provides services in the field of project development in the 
energy sector ranging from petroleum and petroleum refining, power and power 
generation as well as alternative energy sources and renewables. HARDT 
ENERGY runs a dedicated team of professionals with extensive experience in 
crude oil refining and processing, logistic operations, civil and electrical 
engineering, project development and financing. Through a well established 
network of partners and industry contacts, HARDT ENERGY is able to evaluate 
and pursue projects in all major energy markets. 

About HARDT GROUP 

HARDT GROUP is an institutionally focused, international Alternative 
Investment group with focus on Hedge Funds, Private Equity, Real Estate and 
Venture Capital. HARDT GROUP uses the deep expertise of its investment team 
extensively in its project and transaction business. The firm also seeks to 
partner with international co-investors who also have the specific knowledge 
in managing venture capital for investments in commodities and industrial 
companies. With offices in Vienna, New York, London and Zug. HARDT GROUP 
currently advises in excess of USD 1 billion assets in Fund of Hedge Funds, 
Private Equity and Direct Investments.

:bowdown:


----------



## StockAsArOck (12 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Interesting thread this one!

As a holder of cvi on multiple occasions, including at the moment, it would seem to me as though the 8c sellers are almost gone.
Not the best ann out today IMO, but still she surges forward despite an obvious heavy play this week.
Current price is 0.091 up 1.1%
Think it hit 11.5c at one point yesterday briefly.
Would other longer term holders agree, or at least have noticed a mini fundamental sp pattern shift?, or is it just me?

Looks ok
DYOR

StockAs


----------



## skiper (12 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

http://www.brr.com.au/event/51516/oil-refinery-acquisition-and-funding-update

Starting off at 50,000BPD, to 100,000BPD and then possibly 200,000BPD

Should be set up in first half of 2010   :drink:  time


----------



## Largesse (12 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I remember a time when everyone was trashing MS for suggesting that "European Institutions" would be funding CVI projects.

"We don't believe you!" They would cry

"We want more details!" They would yell



also, just my  , I think people who have issue with the companies transparency should start forwarding points that they would like added to the "items of business" for the EGM.

i've already thought up a few and will be sending of a fax at some point in the next week.


----------



## StockAsArOck (13 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Opec accounts for twelve countries made up of Algeria, Angola, Ecuador, Iran, Iraq, Kuwait, Libya, Nigeria, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, and Venezuela. Not in order of pref.
So lets break it down in real terms CVI holders, of which I am one, can easily understand.
Top Ten Oil *Importing* Countries
United States (11.8 million barrels per day)
Japan (5.3)
China (2.9)
Germany (2.5)
South Korea (2.1)
France (2.0)
Italy (1.7)
Spain (1.6)
India (1.5)
Taiwan (1.0)
Juxtapositioned against......
Top Ten Oil *Exporting* Countries
Saudi Arabia (8.73 million barrels per day)
Russia (6.67)
Norway (2.91)
Iran (2.55)
Venezuela (2.36)
United Arab Emirates (2.33)
Kuwait (2.20)
Nigeria (2.19)
Mexico (1.80)
Algeria (1.68)
*circa 2004

Now, today
*Top Oil Consumers* - 1 USA
                            2 China
                            3 Japan
                            4 Germany
                            5 Russia
                            6 India
                            7 Canada
                            8 Sth Korea
                            9 Brazil
                           10 France  *circa Jul 08
And, again...
*Top Oil Producers *-  1 CANADA 
                                     2 SAUDI ARABIA 
                                     3 MEXICO 
                                     4 VENEZUELA 
                                     5 NIGERIA 
                                     6 IRAQ
                                     7 ANGOLA 
                                     8 BRAZIL 
                                     9 ALGERIA 
                                    10 RUSSIA *circa Jul 08


Some very interesting information there alone, but if you consider Angola as the 7th largest oil producing nation for the 1st 1/2 of 2008, then you must also look carefully at the corresponding buyer base currently in existance, namely Usa China Japan Germany and Russia (top 5) none of which are exactly a stones throw from Angola from a shipping perspective, so in effect the above leader boards are of little use, nice to know, but most likely doctored at some stage along the way to suit its creators.
The real issues will be pipelines, and the Usa's ability to gain extra reserves in a dwindling market via the likes of Iran, and Cuba.
These moves are already in motion in most peoples opinion I personally speak to.
Ultimately oil must surge soon through supply restrictions, or possibly even Fed reserve moves designed to stagnate the price per barrell until a firm outlook for Iran is aparent.
CVI needs to concentrate solely on oil production in my opinion, and it seems that message has sunk in with managment with the current refinery moves.
Market cap per sp is laughable at the moment, and the action daily is as hot as ever trader wise, but as always, CVI presents many opportunities for itchy holders to make small cash moves at little risk of major loss, presuming of course said investors/traders know the solidity of their own positions taken.
Short term - more of the same instability
Med term - a change in sentiment north
Long term - a safe bet to return 33+% to a share once the initial sprint has settled into a paced rythmn, with the obvious exclusion of the variable present in any trade, corruption.
That's the zero on this roulette wheel kids......
Real question is, how many zero's are on CVI's wheel?
DYOR

StockAs


----------



## psychic (14 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

There is a good chance of another spike in the share price of CVI come Monday, as the T+3 traders will need to exit their positions with the best possible price from late last week when it spiked, due to the announcement.  Lots of volume went through at around the 10+ cents mark with a spike to 11.5 cents.

Heads up for Monday, could be worth a trade.


----------



## psychic (14 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Also note Bollinger bands squeezing very tightly now, a break to the upside or downside is due very shortly.  I assume a break to the upside is much more possible due the the MACD line moving up almost into positive territory.


----------



## skiper (14 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



psychic said:


> Also note Bollinger bands squeezing very tightly now, a break to the upside or downside is due very shortly.  I assume a break to the upside is much more possible due the the MACD line moving up almost into positive territory.




IMO, Partners new to CVI have been accumilating over last few days for a bigger move, especially as CVI want to start clawback with Pensador at 30c+


----------



## 123enen (20 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

I am very familiar with the content of Bacchus' post.

This will interest you.
CVI followers will need to accept this .... most have.
http://www.inthesetimes.com/issue/26/04/feature4.shtml


----------



## pilots (21 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

123, I was called up this after noon and told to read Bacchus post, the call was made here in Perth,(so the word came from Perth) don't for get WE have a lot of people here very up set at CVI, I for one would like to see this come good, I don't hold, but know of many who have lost big time on this. Right now I can see NO light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## 123enen (21 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

http://www.globalwitness.org/media_library_get.php/154/A Crude Awakening.pdf

The above report was one of the most fascinating reports on Angolan corruption that I have read.

If you wish to understand "prominent Angolan" then you need to read this report , particularly pages 11 to 14.
If Bacchus' post was a revelation to your mates in Perth, then they will do somersaults over this.
It is fact, it is history and cannot be hidden under the carpet, BUT it is well known and is up to readers to decide how relevant it is today to a developing Angola.


----------



## fordxbt (25 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

any reason cityview is down 16% today !?
it opened 3c higher than yesterday and then seemed to be a firesale with insane volumes (bigger than OZL & BHP, go figure!)


----------



## psychic (28 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Yes quite a nasty 2 day fall in share price, with volume I must add, something seems not quite right.

The question is will it bounce back up this week?


----------



## SCHUMACHER (28 September 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

the irony of it all.....people are suggesting ANGOLA is corrupt....well perhasp it is but it makes me laugh that the westerners are concerned with undveloped countries power plays and under handed syphoning of money, when the americans have been doing it for centuries.....and now look at the state of the DJIA, and major corporations that have been drained of cash due to ....mmm greed/corruption and the like......please people get a grip............ANGOLA has just as much success as does anywhere else in the world today............cheers SCHU


----------



## SCHUMACHER (5 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



skiper said:


> *Constitutional change*
> 
> *The MPLA had been widely expected to win the election, but the partial results suggested the party was within reach of the coveted two-thirds majority that would allow it to make sweeping changes to the country's constitution.*
> Angola rivals Nigeria as sub-Saharan Africa's biggest oil producer.
> ...




Well it looks like CVI have done their dash and steered their ship into the rocks ........no one will touch CVI now as they have pumped up the promotion of the oil deal without success........funding is tight in all areas of business but CVI have a bad habbit of suggesting the deals are done when in actual fact there has been no paperwork to suggest or support Mark Smythes bleeting ............CVI have lost all credibility,  glad i sold out in the last significant run up.........i hope they sort it out for the sake of the remaining shareholders but CVI have proven time and time again that they cannot be trusted to provide factual information!!!!!!.......show me where Penesador actually had a letter of intent to fund this 1.1 billion deal ????? laughable.........do Penesador actually exist.....?? MS has spent plenty of time on BRR pumping up the shareprice but nowhere can i find an actual document to suggest Penesador would fund this so called pie in the sky deal..........I doubt whether the oil refinery will ever get to the table..........goodbye CVI as i believe they will go into receivership inside 12 months............ciao SCHU


----------



## psychic (5 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Well Friday was a complete disaster for CVI, that said a good flush out of old investors was met with a whole new breed of investors.

Should make for interesting times ahead.

I am sure these new investors will want to see a return on their invesment so I would expect a fake rally to occur this week


----------



## pilots (5 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

CVI have nothing, sorry!! they have lots of shares. Lets look at what they have told us, the refinery, MS (BS) tells all of you that it will flow LPG and MOO gas, what a joke, you cant get LPG or MOO gas from a refinery, MS is a lot like MILK4PROFIT on HC, He Googles up some thing and hopes for the best.
Lets have a look at what MS has done for all the companies he has worked for, thats a joke. CVI have been done over in Angola big time, just like all the CVI share holders.


----------



## SCHUMACHER (5 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



pilots said:


> CVI have nothing, sorry!! they have lots of shares. Lets look at what they have told us, the refinery, MS (BS) tells all of you that it will flow LPG and MOO gas, what a joke, you cant get LPG or MOO gas from a refinery, MS is a lot like MILK4PROFIT on HC, He Googles up some thing and hopes for the best.
> Lets have a look at what MS has done for all the companies he has worked for, thats a joke. CVI have been done over in Angola big time, just like all the CVI share holders.




Pilots....iTS A DISGRACE! MS knew this deal wasnt going to proceed....MS could have announced much earlier but he did not....why you may ask???/ because he allowed insiders to get out while they could......hence the very recent run up to 11c ....can you believe it!! 11c to 2.7c in a matter of a few weeks.............MS is a disgrace and should be questioned about it immediately............where is BRR live cast when its really needed.........MS wont do a BRR on this as he cannot be straight with shareholders............

cheers Schu


----------



## SCHUMACHER (5 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

there is one other thing that i need to pubically mention.........a few weeks ago i called up the office in PERTH......I asked to speak to the investor relations person. the responce was we are too small a company to have an investor relations and that this chap and MS were the personell who run the company.............the person i spoke with was the company secretary.......i asked him a few questions.........does CVI have enough cash to continue operating??// my question wasnt actually answered.............i then asked why is the shareprice trading around 4c-5c if the company was such a good investment ....he said that he cannot control the sharprice and in that it could go to 2c for all he knows........mmm then hey what happens a week or so later.....it trades at 2.5c for the first time in a year or longer................

..........and then what about the oil refinery that it will be bought with a capital raising for 150 million at 20c by professional investors.....????(why would they invest in it at 20c when the shareprice was a fractionof this)............whe will CVI get the funding deal from Penesador?? there was not really a direct answer, but the comments came back to me that suggested that the penesador deal was not dead..............once again the mums and dad investors got mislead............thiere so=hould or could easily be an enquiry into this company and MS should front up to shareholders.........i will NEVER buy into CVI again ,,no matter what BS comes out of MS,s mouth...........PWC valuation means nothing if theire is nothing to show that CVI actually hold the copper leases..............do they???? who knows? perhaps thats all bull shi* too!!!!!


----------



## pilots (5 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Schu, I liked the bit how some people on HC was getting E Mails from MS/BS each week, now you would think that some one with so  many things going on, you know the transport game, gold ,diamonds, copper, oil, he would have time to talk to the ramp team on HC, I see the ramp team are still tell us it is a good deal. I still like the bit that he had 1.1Mil US funding, what a joke.


----------



## Trader Paul (5 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



Hi folks,

CVI ... due to fundamentals, there's a lot of negativity around CVI right now, 
but we expect a couple of positive cycles to lift this one off its lows, later 
in the week, about 10-13102008 ... 

Updated CVI chart attached.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## psychic (29 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

CVI moving up nicely off its all time low of 1.3 cents, pushing into the 1.6 cents today, how sweet


----------



## prawn_86 (29 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



psychic said:


> CVI moving up nicely off its all time low of 1.3 cents, pushing into the 1.6 cents today, how sweet




Not sweet at all unless you actually did buy them under 1.6 cents.

Where is Skiper these days? He used to pop up and ramp these guys whenever they had an announcement... Fairweather fan obviously


----------



## skiper (29 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



prawn_86 said:


> Not sweet at all unless you actually did buy them under 1.6 cents.
> 
> Where is Skiper these days? He used to pop up and ramp these guys whenever they had an announcement... Fairweather fan obviously




Just patiently waiting for news on Refinery Prawn, and hopefully a drilling program to Jorc up Copper


----------



## pilots (29 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Looking at the report today we are BROKE. Opened at 1.6 closed at 1.4, how long B4 it is .5 of a cent??


----------



## psychic (31 October 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Yes I am bit worried too about the funding too, that said, Mark seems to always come up with a magical, mystical, and suprising ways to get funding.

Just wait for the next funding agreement, I am sure its just days away.  I am sure he is still in contact with all the boys who once offered funding, and will continue to do so in the future


----------



## pilots (1 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

But the last lot of funding was when the SP was a lot higher, now would you give CVI any money just now, I would not.
Until MS(bs) gives us a contract on paper for all to see, the SP will still drop, every thing he has said is, we are in negotiations, get it on paper for all to see.


----------



## psychic (4 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Share price bouncing between 1.3 and 1.5.  On a postive note at least all the large selling over the past 5 months has stopped, Phew!

Now we need a new funding agreement


----------



## fordxbt (14 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Non Renounceable Entitlements Issue to raise up to $6.2 Mil.

Being undertaken on the basis of 1 new fully paid ordinary share for every share held, at an issue price of 1.25c per share


----------



## fordxbt (14 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Heres ya dates:
Record date for entitlement to participate in the issue: 18/11/08
Documents dispatched to shareholders: 21/11/08
Closing date for offer: 05/12/08
Allotment date: 12/12/08
Holding statements dispatched: 15/12/08
ASX Trading of new shares commences: 16/12/08

fast grab the way i like it


----------



## pilots (15 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Mate why would any one buy at 1.25, when you can get them in the market for one cent?????????/


----------



## JTLP (15 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

*MODS if you feel this is out of line please delete*

This company is the biggest joke on the ASX. No ifs, no buts, no nothing.

Always with the wishy washy announcements; nothing in concrete...always yeah we got it just haven't signed it. And now look? A sexy downtrend. And now they want to raise capital? You have got to be joking me...they just print shares and money...absolute joke.

I am actually disappointed that ASIC have not investigated them. The CEO was renowned for telling holders things were "sealed". Even the announcements...GAH 

I did run my mouth off a few pages back...although I can't offer investment advice I hope I gave people the opposing view to the "commodities basket and next BHP" that the CEO proposed.

Absolute tripe. And god bless me for leaving this a long long time ago.


----------



## pilots (16 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

JTLP. Not long ago they had 1.1Bil US$ line of credit, now they need 6Mil, have they spent the 1.1, or was that just one more feel good story.
I only hope that some of the big time rampers that was getting E/Mails from MS(BS) each week are still holding this stock
What did surprise me was that MS(BS) did not stitch up any deals on coal or uranium, hell we had EVEY other thing on earth in our basket, LOL.


----------



## 123enen (16 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

They actually "started" with Uranium back in early 2007, when Uranium was flavour of the month. That just died off.

No coal but lots of talk of Iron ore.

Never ends!


----------



## prawn_86 (16 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Yeh highly amusing IMO.

Dont forget they also had 'world class' diamond and copper deposits somewhere in amongst all the crap the directors were spinning.

Its just a shame ASIC is useless and these sort of people will be able to continually get away with it.


----------



## shadders (16 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hi all,

I'm posting this on behalf of Raks:

=--------------------


First EGM draft currently being emailed out.

Sunday midday (16th November) Qld time, first draft emails of resolutions etc are going out.
It will take an hour perhaps to make sure I've covered everyone my list.

We anticipate final copies around in the next few days.

So this is a DRAFT and a chance for all to have some last minute input.

IF you HAVEN'T received a copy by late afternoon, please email. Quite a few of the contacts are from PMs on various forums so you may not be on the mailing list.

It is much easier for me to email the data.

Send to callegm@hotmail.com to make sure your details are on my list.

Thanks all......


----------



## shadders (20 November 2008)

*FINAL EGM document have been mailed out*

Hi All,

The FINAL versions of EGM documents have been mailed out this evening.

This is the version you need to sign and send back so please attend to this a quickly as you can.

If you haven't recieved them by email within a couple of hours please email callegm@hotmail.com to request your copy.

cheers


----------



## salavat (26 November 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

May be it will be consolidation 10 to 1 after subscription to the new issue, then price will continue to decline to 1 cent again


----------



## shadders (21 December 2008)

*CVI Shareholder website is now live*

For more information of the shareholders EGM action click here

We urge all shareholders to take the time to read it and get involved in a more transparent future for your company...


----------



## canny (29 December 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Plenty of updates on the CVI shareholders website now - all pointing to some prety outrageous behaviour by management.

Voting documents have been sent out...

Holders more than ever need to realise the importance of giving us their yes votes.......

Please make sure you complete and send back your forms to US - and NOT to the company. (Check shareholder website later tonight for full details)

In one of the most unbelievable moves, we found that CVI are conducting their own count and audit of the EGM - to save paying the normal organising body Computershare approx $2k (figure supplied by Computershare)...yet they have spent what must be a small fortune seeking legal advice to weasel their way out of some of the VERY necessary resolutions we put up.

ASIC will look at the total removal of one resolution with no explanation, merely asking for copies of lease documents to be kept in the office for shareholder perusal! (Simplified version)

As we no longer have a neutral body running a very sensitive EGM, we feel the need to have the documents sent to us to collate the numbers, and we will then send them to the company. Providing all yes boxes have been crossed for shareholder resolutions, we have no objection to the chairman being appointed proxy, but if you want us to vote for you, then the proxy name will be different...again, see website later.

I would like to stress again that there are a MASSIVE number of small holders with unmarketable parcels of shares...these would have been worth a nice amount of money a few months ago, but are now worth less than $500.
Of 3866 shareholders, *2,184* of them have 40,000 shares or less.......more than half the holders....and today, the average holder has merely 133,697 shares.

We need *you*, and you need *us* to make a difference.
Don't think you are unimportant - all those small holdings WILL add up - and the media are VERY keen to see the percentage of shareholders, not just shares they own, that are supporting the shareholder resolutions.

Don't let todays 45million stop you from expressing your disgust at how the company has been managed in the last few months.....Smyth has driven it into the ground with his lack of progress on all fronts.
No mining
no drilling
no exploration
more paper issued
more project shuffling between entities
more unexplained money down the gurgler?

WHAT HAPPENED TO OUR $42million?????????????

We know that less than $5mill of this has gone to Fortitude since April 28th - even at $1.39 per share, (which Smyths emails to holders say we haven't paid)........

So many more stories that simply need to be aired......
what else will we find out that we don't already know?

We must get Cityview back on the rails and start to progress projects.

if you have bought shares since the mailout of forms, insist on being posted a voting document to have your say.

If Smyth has placed or places any more shares to a Global connection, how will you feel?

These are shares that *you* were entitled to as a holder, but didn't have enough explanation to want to buy them....we all needed to know that things were on track before pumping any more money in, but it didn't mean that we wanted our company diluted to the London money shufflers.

Get behind the shareholder group who are doing their best to make a difference for all of you.........
Thanks
www.cvi-shareholders.org


----------



## prawn_86 (29 December 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Its great to see a group of shareholders finally standing up to the corruption and greed that is present in small cap management circles.

Hopefully this thread will also be a good example of "buyer beware" and an example of how important management and results not words actually are.

All the best to all the holders, im watching with interest, as it may set a precedent if anything does actually come of it.


----------



## canny (29 December 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Thanks prawn - 
Yes, most certainly a chance to set new boundaries, and I cxompletely agree with your talk on looking for investments with good management down the track.

Pretty slow were most uf us, in realising that the bloke who we trusted to be telling the truth and delivering the goods actually doesn't give a flying fig about his shareholders, and is only interested in money shuffling projects around his London buddies and making money on the rise and falls.....

ASIC have a lot of information, and yes, the small cap end of the market is rife with this cowboy element.

I urge all shareholders (and as I pointed out, currently over 2000 of htem are 'trapped in' with unmarketable parcels) to support the shareholder group.

Remember as shareholders you OWN the company - Smyth only *THINKS* he does!

If, at the end of the day we don't succeed in achieving the required numbers because of these shortfall placements, then we will know we have stood up, and done our level best for holders. IT will NOT mean the end -

The media are looking forward ot seeing if he's sleazy enough to place more to Global entities.....the story is growing very interesting for them!

With shareholder representatives on board, we can begin to bring some honesty back and make Smyth more accountable.
They are the most critical resolutions....
we can't do the audit or make it happen from the outside.


----------



## pilots (29 December 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Canny, this is the ONLY life line that CVI share holders have now, even if you have only 100 shares you should vote. What I am worried about most people will sit back and whinge and whine about MS, this is the ONLY chance you have to get your own back. VOTE. Don't come back here and other forums later crying, do it now.
It is sad it got to this,  but the writing was on the wall a long time a go.


----------



## JTLP (30 December 2008)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Raks,

I had always been skeptical of you and others in the past...most likely due to your association to the other Stock Chat site and so on.

But I really must take my hat off to you. I have long voiced my protest at this company and its board of directors...trying to give people an accurate viewpoint of the situation (maybe in less then pleasant terms). For you to take it to this next level and literally go out and try and round up every small time shareholder, present facts time and again to ASIC and to try and at least bring justice and scare other poorly managed microcaps into some sort of honesty policy is just fantastic. There is no positive descriptive word out there to justify what you are doing.

Kudos to you and everyone else and I sincerely hope these guys get some serious jailtime for the quite blatant money shuffling between the boys...


----------



## ironfist (1 January 2009)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

yesterdays ann was good for option holders

we saw some automatic buying albeit a small amount

basically gives options holdrs an extra 12 months on top of expiry, if the cy goes well in 09 then the extra bonus options will be double what we originally had

in a way some will have all losses in cvi wiped out when they list


----------



## canny (1 January 2009)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> Raks,
> 
> I had always been skeptical of you and others in the past...most likely due to your association to the other Stock Chat site and so on.
> 
> ...




Thanks JTLP.
We will do our level best - and then at the end of the day at least we can say we did what we could, and I just hope it's enough to make a difference.

It will set the bar for honesty and caring for shareholders in all manipulated little spec stocks.

The thing that has me stuffed is how Smyth took so many of us for a ride for so long - he is the ultimate salesman, though a few did see through him much earlier.
I have to change the ring tone on my alarm bells!!


----------



## ironfist (3 January 2009)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

pilots said "Canny, this is the ONLY life line that CVI share holders have now, even if you have only 100 shares you should vote. What I am worried about most people will sit back and whinge and whine about MS, this is the ONLY chance you have to get your own back. VOTE. Don't come back here and other forums later crying, do it now.
It is sad it got to this, but the writing was on the wall a long time a go."

pilots(sue12) even got caught up in this and bought or still(probably) owns stock

you need to lose the anger from depreciation in value of holdings sue12 and be positive mate

otherwise why would u still post on cvi?

have a nicer day


----------



## pilots (4 January 2009)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Ionfist, Can you show me a post that said I ever held any CVI stock. If you come over to the EGM I will be happy to take you to our broker and show you what we have held.


----------



## pilots (4 January 2009)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Ionfist. I think the only positive post I have ever made about CVI was the one to Canny(raks), saying this is your last chance at getting CVI under control again.


----------



## tigerboi (5 January 2009)

*Re: CVI-ceo the most out of touch in business history!*

Ive never owned this stock but have read every post on this thread recently & have just listened to a bbr interview at... www.brr.com.au/event/54502

then i looks over the proposals...wow talk about trying to shaft the shareholders & to raks & co...go hard after this sphincter smythe...

unbelievable this knob is blaming cvi holders on forums for the shareprice...

all i can say to finish is...bury this pommie dill & send him back to the old dart...in rags!

surely asic wont let this mongrel just do as he pleases??...tb

good luck to the guys challenging this ar5e,seems you may have to much eye of the tiger for this phony...tb


----------



## psychic (8 January 2009)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

CVI was issued with a speeding ticket late yesterday afternoon, the share price has come back a bit, but wait for the T+3 traders to return.  They will be back within the 3 day period to ramp up the share price and dump, as per usual


----------



## canny (22 May 2009)

*CVI AGM - urgent update for shareholders.*

Shareholders, at the AGM as you know, you will be represented by Douglas Armati from the Australian Shareholders Association.

We have all been working on voting direction and questions as you know.

The ASA, after consulting with their legal team, ASIC, and talking to MANY people have agreed on the voting intentions to form a path for your future.

You may appoint them as your proxy - and please see this link/ site for details:
http://www.asa.asn.au/MO_VoteShares.asp?ID=VSR925.xml 

*PLEASE take the time to vote - this is YOUR future on the line.*
Pull those forms out and get them in the post this weekend.

Remember a board of directors is appointed to WORK FOR THE SHAREHOLDERS. This has obviously not happened with Mr Smyth in the hot seat.


----------



## canny (10 August 2009)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation EGM voting*

Critical reading for the 'stuck' shareholders with unmarketable parcels. There is strength in numbers - PLEASE take hte time to send your forms in.


Here are the ASA voting intentions and proxy details.
May I add that the ASA don't take their duties lightly, and Doug Armati would be happy to act as proxy for all holders unable to attend that haven't yet sent in their forms.

Just mark "Australian Shareholders Association" as your proxy.

From the ASA website:
http://www.asa.asn.au/MO_VoteShares.asp?ID=VSR964.xml

Company: CITYVIEW CORPORATION EXTRAORDINARY GENERAL MEETING
. View Meeting Details - http://www.asa.asn.au/VoteShares.asp?ID=VS964.xml

Issue 1: Approval of Issue of Options
. Our vote: *AGAINST*
. Despite monthly updates intended to salve shareholder concerns, we are still unconvinced that the management of this company is genuinely (or at the very least competently) pursuing commercial and revenue-generating activities in the interests of all its shareholders.
. The rationale for the issue of these options – to provide working capital – seems plausible, however, as we would prefer the assets of this company, such as they are, to be under other management, we will oppose this resolution, if only to mark our ongoing disapproval of the cavalier fashion in which its affairs are conducted.
. In the absence of fresh information which may convince us otherwise, we are strongly of the view there should be a change of management, which should result in an early and decisive disconnection from the interests which currently appear to control the company to the detriment of ordinary retail shareholders.
Issue 2: Ratification of Previous Share Placements
. Our vote: *AGAINST*
. Although we look forward to being proven wrong, as noted above we are still unconvinced that the management of this company is genuinely pursuing commercial and revenue-generating activities in the interests of all its shareholders. Absent comprehensive answers to our questions on a range of issues, the true rationale for this placement and use of the funds raised by it are unclear. Without more complete explanation we are unable to support the resolution.
.
.
Issue 3: Approval of Issue of Shares
. Our vote: *AGAINST*
. Our concerns about CityView have not subsided since our attendance at their AGM in May, 2009 [see report in July 2009 Equity]. If we could be convinced that the issue of these shares (almost doubling the currently >1 billion shares on issue) would result in other than the further dilution of retail shareholders and may lead in due course to real commercial and revenue-generating activities, we may be inclined to take a different view. However, it would appear that, if approved, such an issue would only serve to further obfuscate the share register of this company, already riddled with non-transparent entities registered in jurisdictions like Belize.
. We are also concerned that the cited rationale for the issue (to enable the company to take up interests in a South African coal venture) is simply a smokescreen. We have seen no evidence that the management of this company is genuinely interested in its shareholder owners as a whole. The idea that anyone, other than those with another agenda, would be interested in taking up this issue, proposed at ~3 times the current share price, seems extraordinary in itself.
. We are still to receive answers to the many questions posed on behalf of entirely despondent Australian retail shareholders at the AGM. Those same shareholders wait in hope for regulatory action. Given all of the above, we have no option but to vigorously oppose this resolution.


----------



## haddadf (8 April 2010)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*

Hi all,

Was hoping someone would shed some light as to why CVI is still suspended from trading. It was suspended by the ASX on 1st April for not lodging the full year accounts.

Full year accounts was lodged that same day. I would have thought the ASX would have reinstated trading the next open day. Other suspended companies have commenced trading after submitting their accounts.

Am I missing something.

I disclose holdings in CVI.

Cheers


----------



## JTLP (11 April 2010)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



haddadf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was hoping someone would shed some light as to why CVI is still suspended from trading. It was suspended by the ASX on 1st April for not lodging the full year accounts.
> 
> ...




To try and be fair and not get dragged into any legal proceedings:

It would appear CVI are on their last legs with zero mula in the bank. Hence they did a raising of some sort on April 1st but are still yet to come out of suspension. They haven't released the accounts yet either...perhaps a reason to still be suspended? Remember it is illegal to trade when insolvent (general advice...not CVI specific). 

This company has been plagued by angry investors for quite some time...the story over at HC isn't very pretty...might be on her last legs...


----------



## haddadf (12 April 2010)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



JTLP said:


> To try and be fair and not get dragged into any legal proceedings:
> 
> It would appear CVI are on their last legs with zero mula in the bank. Hence they did a raising of some sort on April 1st but are still yet to come out of suspension. They haven't released the accounts yet either...perhaps a reason to still be suspended? Remember it is illegal to trade when insolvent (general advice...not CVI specific).
> 
> This company has been plagued by angry investors for quite some time...the story over at HC isn't very pretty...might be on her last legs...




JTLP, Thank you for your view. I thought the answer was never going to be straight forward. I have read this thread and understand their views, I lost a lot of money on another stock that went broke and couldn't repay its dept.

Lets hope CVI still has legs to stand on, the activity of the last couple of months I think and hope could turn CVI around.

Just a quick note; You mentioned that CVI still hasn't released thier accounts, was the "Annual Report for period ending 31 December 2009" released on 1st April not the accounts that they were due to release?

Hopeful, not just for me... But for all shareholders of CVI.


----------



## JTLP (13 April 2010)

*Re: CVI - Cityview Corporation*



haddadf said:


> JTLP, Thank you for your view. I thought the answer was never going to be straight forward. I have read this thread and understand their views, I lost a lot of money on another stock that went broke and couldn't repay its dept.
> 
> Lets hope CVI still has legs to stand on, the activity of the last couple of months I think and hope could turn CVI around.
> 
> ...




I guess that's the accounts on display...didn't see that. Haddadf to be honest and frank I can't see the CVI story turning around and infact I think they are more at the point of one foot is in the grave. They still haven't relisted and there has been no update from the company since April 1st.

If you look at the anns they produce on the surface they look positive but without concrete figures in terms of revenue/cash costs etc or any of that you can never paint a clear picture. Thus in turn you can never really understand the story and determine whether things are roses or not.

Guess time will once again be the greatest judge.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 August 2012)

Came across this one in the 'similar threads' section and it gave me a chuckle. This was one of the biggest pump and dumps i can remember and interesting to note that the co is now completely broke and delisted.


----------



## pixel (20 August 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Came across this one in the 'similar threads' section and it gave me a chuckle. This was one of the biggest pump and dumps i can remember and interesting to note that the co is now completely broke and delisted.




... yet the director got away with it.
Where was the watchdog?


----------

